# Airport Express - Questions fréquentes, et réponses.



## maousse (30 Juin 2004)

Apple vient juste de publier une faq concernant Airport Express, où de nombreuses questions/réponses sont évoquées. Merci de consulter cette page avant toute question à ce propos. Dorénavant, merci de *poser vos questions complémentaires dans ce sujet*, à la suite, en modifiant l'intitulé de votre message pour cibler votre question. Tout autre sujet ouvert sera fusionné avec celui-ci.

Liens Knowledge Base Apple :

FAQ Airport Express 

Manuel Airport 4.0 (airport express inclus) 

Ce sont de liens en anglais, si quelqu'un veut se charger de la traduction, ça serait très chouette. Je peux le faire sinon, s'il y a la demande.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Juin 2004)

Merci pour les liens


----------



## Nikopol87 (24 Juillet 2004)

Le sujet concernant airport express, quelqu'un connait il la disponibilité en magazin - revendeur apple / fnac etc..
Merci


----------



## ithymique (31 Juillet 2004)

Commandée le 9 juillet sur AppleStore...

*Shipped
*DUIVEN, GE, NL (PAYS-BAS)
*30 Jul 2004 17:37

*Shipment Picked Up
*EINDHOVEN, NB, NL
*30 Jul 2004 21:07

*Arrive Terminal
*AULNAY-SOUS-BOIS, 93, FRANCE
*31 Jul 2004 02:06

... elle arrive donc bientôt !! TNT travaille-t-il le dimanche ?
bref, dans les magasins lundi !! (peut-être pas tous les magasins)


----------



## Nikopol87 (4 Août 2004)

Je suis en train de me dire que je vais commander la mienne, je pars en vacances et je l'aurais ds la boite en rentrant !! Je me demande si des magazins sur Paris on reçu des exemplaires ?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Août 2004)

J'en aie pas encore vu


----------



## JCR (11 Août 2004)

Alors effectivement sur LYon, rien, pas la q.... d'une borne express : rien à la Fnac Bellecour, rien chez CLG, rien chez BIMP, et rien chez Planete Saturne (le vendeur n'avait pas l'air de savoir ce que c'est) 

Par contre, les disponibilité sur le Store sont rapides : j'ai commandé la mienne le 3 août dans l'après-midi, et je l'ai reçu hier matin. A peine 7 jours.  

Une première mise en route sur mon réseau airport local (à domicile) sans soucis et sans embuche.   

Connexion à internet et Airtunes simultanément.   

A+
JCR


----------



## Nikopol87 (16 Août 2004)

Je viens d'acheter la mienne sur paris : FNAC digitale, j'ai entendu dire aussi que certaines sont dispos chez Magicmac
la FNAC a passé une commande de 500, ben j'en ai UNE, NA ...


----------



## maxwell (17 Août 2004)

Un point reste flou à mes yeux. Il est dit que la borne express sert à etendre son reseau wifi, mais est ce qu'il est possible de la connecter sur un routeur (par cable) pour que ce soit le seul emetteur du reseau? 

J'ai eu l'impression en lisant le Labo, que la borne express ne pouvait recevoir le signal que de la borne airport extreme par exemple !!


----------



## domi (20 Août 2004)

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider. J'ai installé une borne Airport Express sur le PB G4 de mon père . Le cable ethernet est reliié au port Ethernet de la borne d'un coté et au modem ADSL Alcatel Speed Touch de Wanadoo. Le mode de connexion eest PPPOE. Tous les id de connexion sont OK (Cela fonctionne parfaitement avec le modem Ethernet en direct) hors là impossible de se connecter le message de connexion id ou mot de passe incorrect arrive invariablement à l'écran. Le Mac voit bien la borne et le réseau mais impossible de se connecter à Internet. Aidez moi Merci.


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2004)

ton pb ne serait-il pas celui décrit sur MacBidouille à cet endroit?
http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-08-05#9209


----------



## vincmyl (4 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'ai un pb..j'ai créé mon réseau avec mon nom etc..impecc j'ai le max de barres (normal je suis a coté), je monte dans le salon pour faire un test..et la j'ai un autre réseau qui apparait dans ma liste....et puis je passe brusquement de 5 barres a 0....je comprends pas pk..je suis a 10 m de la borne et encore


----------



## Abzalon (6 Septembre 2004)

AIrport express et Wanadoo pour témoignage : aucun souci (modem Speed touch) - manifestement la dernière mise à jour logiciel airport corrige le bug du "ppoe oui ou non" (que j'ai effectivement constaté lors du premier lancement de l'assistant avant de vérifier la MAJ....). La borne se paramètre sans pb quasiment toute seule. Résultat : un réseau sans fil qui distribue internet et un accés aux radios internet redistribuées sur la chaine. Super. Et un interet supplementaire : lorsque on change de session sur la mac, Internet ne s'arrete pas (ce qui etait le cas avec le modem en direct en filaire)


----------



## maousse (6 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un pb..j'ai créé mon réseau avec mon nom etc..impecc j'ai le max de barres (normal je suis a coté), je monte dans le salon pour faire un test..et la j'ai un autre réseau qui apparait dans ma liste....et puis je passe brusquement de 5 barres a 0....je comprends pas pk..je suis a 10 m de la borne et encore


essaie d'activer la robustesse d'interférences, et/ou de changer de canal d'émission, dans l'admin airport.

Tu es en conflit avec un réseau de tes voisins. Indique bien dans les prefs réseau de toujours te connecter à ton réseau, et pas à celui qui a le meilleur signal.


----------



## tabasco (12 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Attention je ne suis pas un spécialiste.
J'ai une borne airport express, connecté à un modem, pour ma connexion internet. 
J'ai acheté une aiport express. Je l'ai "intégrée" au réseau existant.
Ma chaine hifi est branchée sur cette borne.
Itunes reconnait la borne. J'envoie la musique. Pas de problème. La connexion se fait. La musique est diffusée. Mais, a chaque fois, la musique s'interrompt, après quelques minutes. 
La borne est pour l'instant à 30 cm de mon imac


----------



## olipat (14 Septembre 2004)

oui, j'ai eu le meme problème, toujours un peu récurrent ...essaie de bien isoler les bornes des murs, parties métalliques, etc...évite les téléphones portables à côté aussi. ils sont au courant du problème chez Apple, ils rencontraient d'ailleurs le même problème sur Apple expo!!!


----------



## anne-louis (15 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Mon beau père vient d'acquérir une borne airport express. La configuration sur noos avec son ibook a posée aucun problème. Arrivé chez lui, il se connecte sur son modem Wanadoo ADSL. Rien ne fonctionne puisque qu'il faut passer par PPPoE. Le voyant clignote au orrange. Il appelle la one line de wanadoo qui lui répond que tout fonctionne chez eux, et qu'une borne express, c'est en dehors du champ de leurs compétences. Bien , nous reconfigurons la borne en passant par le lien ethernet via PPPoE et le voyant de la borne passe au vert. Mais lorsqu'il veut avoir accés au web par safari, celui ci lui annonce que la connexion n'est pas possible. Avez-vous des pistes reflexions concernant ce souci?
A vous lire
Cordialement


----------



## maousse (15 Septembre 2004)

salut, bienvenue ! 

bon, apparemment, c'est bon au niveau de la borne (puisqu'elle affiche vert), on va faire comme si.

Qu'il essaie d'indiquer les serveurs dns de wanadoo dans les préférences réseau de son ibook. (voir même dans la config de la borne, en passant par l'utilitaire admin airport)


----------



## ithymique (15 Septembre 2004)

voir ci-dessus, avez-vous fait les mises à jour airport et airport express.


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

Je pensais pouvoir étendre mon réseau avec mon Airport Express, mais je crains que ce ne soit possible que si l'on dispose d'une borne Airport Extreme.

Me trompe-je? 


PS: Je n'ai pas ouvert le manuel, j'ai honte.


----------



## maousse (15 Septembre 2004)

quel est ton routeur wifi actuel ? (même si on ne lit pas le manuel, on peut au moins donner tous les éléments pour une éventuelle réponse   ) S'il supporte WDS, il y a des risques que ça fonctionne.


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> quel est ton routeur wifi actuel ? (même si on ne lit pas le manuel, on peut au moins donner tous les éléments pour une éventuelle réponse   ) S'il supporte WDS, il y a des risques que ça fonctionne.


J'ai une borne Airport 2e génération (802.11.b).

Mais ne vous fatiguez pas. Il n'y a rien qui urge. Je vais ouvrir le manuel ce soir.


----------



## maousse (15 Septembre 2004)

non, alors, ça n'est pas possible. La seule manip possible pour avoir un seul réseau est de relier la borne express par le port LAN de ta borne blanche, en désactivant le routage de la borne express, tout sera en réseau local, mais elle créeront chacune leur réseau sans fil (note que ça n'est pas bien grave, avec un mac, on passe d'un à l'autre sans problème), et il reste un fil...


----------



## sylko (15 Septembre 2004)

Bon ben, mes enfants hériteront de ma vieille borne.


----------



## DeviSor (19 Septembre 2004)

Salutations ! 

Tout dabord expliquer la situation, j'ai :
-iMac G3 400
-Os X 3.5
-Airport 2e génération (apparemment un peu défectueuse?)
-56ko
-jusqu'à présent connecté avec un modem V90 (celui de la borne Airport)
-et un iBook G3 900 (os X 3.5) qui se connecte à cette même borne et qui fait du résau local avec l'iMac (cela fonctionnant très bien)

Voila un schéma résumant un peu?





Donc cette borne, le problème est que, sur, aller, environ 6 tentative de connection, on arrive à se connecter une fois? (ce qui est assez? lourd ? )
Je ne sais pas si ce problème vient du logiciel "Connexion à Internet" (je ne pense pas?) ou de la borne. Exemples de tentatives defectueuses :
-je me connecte tranquilou puis le soft marque "Connecté à internet à 48000 bps (eh oui?) et alors la je démarre Safari (ex) et là, rien ne se passe ; aucun logiciel ne répond à la sois-disante connexion. La plupart du temps, on est obligé d'aller débrancher la borne, la rebrancher pour qu'on puisse se connecter (et encore c'est quand on est dans un bon jour).
Genre de trucs qui vous fait piquer une crise de nerfs 

Donc vila? Ma question est :
serait-il possible d'acheter l'Airport Express (comptabilité avec les cartes airport 2e génération ?) et un modem 56ko à part, pour que je me connecte avec mes foutus 48000 bps ?
Si vous savez (merciiiii d'avance) pourrez vous me conseiller le meilleur choix, ça serait sympa ! 

Des idées, des sugestions ?  
(Sacré cas, hein?  )

Devi.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Septembre 2004)

Je perds souvent la connexion avec EXpress alors que je ne suis qu'a 4 m de la borne...je passe de 5 barres a 0 en une seule fois..et apres je n'ai pas plus de réseau...


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2004)

Bon voilà ma config:

Une* borne Airport Extreme* gérée par un PB ainsi que la * borne Airport Express * ( elle reliée à la chaine et à l'imprimante), 

Et mon iMac relié à la borne extreme bien sur reliée au Modem Thomson  TCM 390.

Tout fonctionne à merveille .... 

sauf que je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de brancher une Xbox sur la borne Express dans le but d'aller avec celle-ci pour jouer en réseau avec internet ?

y a -t-il une manip particulière à faire sur le PB qui gère tout ça ??? :rose:

Merci d'avance :love:


----------



## goonie (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Depuis Vendredi, j'ai un petit souci avec ma borne express. Impossible de se connecter à Internet car j'ai le message : la borne n'a pas d'adresse IP  
Jusqu'à présent tout marchait nickel et je n'ai rien touché au niveau réglages


----------



## vincmyl (29 Septembre 2004)

Tu as le RESET? Ou bien reconfigurer


----------



## goonie (29 Septembre 2004)

C'est ce que j'ai fait Vendredi soir et cela a marché mais depuis je n'ai pas eu le temps de me reconnecter et je pensais que le problème était réglé. :rose: 
Si à chaque connexion, je dois faire une reset, je vais carrément réinitialiser


----------



## vincmyl (29 Septembre 2004)

C'est clair c'est galère....mais franchement, je trouve aussi que Airport est pas tres stable


----------



## goonie (29 Septembre 2004)

Oui cela est assez étrange   
Je vais faire un reset et j'essaye de nouveau. A tout à l'heure, peut-être


----------



## goonie (29 Septembre 2004)

Bon je laisse tomber car cela commence à     
Je n'arrive même plus à accéder au réseau car il ne veut aucun des mots de passe 
 
Du jour au lendemain sans faire aucune modif 
 
Je reprendrai cela à tête reposée, il faut rester zen


----------



## goonie (2 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair c'est galère....mais franchement, je trouve aussi que Airport est pas tres stable


C'est vraiment bizarre   
Première connexion impossible à faire, reset dans tous les sens, rien de mieux   
Je laisse tomber et rallume plus tard ça marche   
Ok c'est génial quand cela marche mais sinon c'est assez déroutant   
Le seul truc que je vois de différent avant ce fameux Vendredi, début de mes maux, c'est la MAJ Java. Je ne pense pas que cela a une quelconque relation   
Je continue les investigations et vous tient au courant


----------



## maousse (2 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà ma config:
> 
> Une* borne Airport Extreme* gérée par un PB ainsi que la * borne Airport Express * ( elle reliée à la chaine et à l'imprimante),
> 
> ...


tu as déjà essayé de brancher la xbox ? Si ça doit fonctionner, c'est avec la xbox réglée en dhcp. C'est une fonction reniée par apple, mais ça a l'air de marcher tout de même , quand la borne express étend le réseau en utilisant WDS.


----------



## pomzhed (5 Octobre 2004)

Ben je commence mal sur ce site.... J'ai franchement l'impression de passer pour un bleu si je demande où je peux trouver la liste des imprimantes compatibles avec Airport Express... Malgré les liens indiqués sur le site apple, je ne trouve rien !
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller ????
(mon imprimante est une Epson C70.... au cas où....)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## maousse (5 Octobre 2004)

salut, bienvenue 

effectivement, apple a retiré la liste des imprimantes compatibles........pas malin, en renvoyant sur les sites de support des marques d'imprimantes, qui n'indiquent rien pour la plupart...

http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/1013.html
voilà une liste pas officielle, et ton imprimante n'y figure pas.

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030915050404405
là tu peux trouver un moyen de faire fonctionner une imprimante non supportée. Il faut passer par les drivers Gimp-print (lien sur la page), et ça risque de fonctionner....


----------



## vincmyl (6 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il manque pas mal d'imprimantes dans le liste Apple


----------



## goonie (22 Octobre 2004)

Pour revenir sur le sujet de la stabilité de l'airport, j'ai remarqué que lorsque j'ai des ennuis avec elle, le souci est visible dans la configuration réseau : la borne ne posséde pas d'adresse IP.   
Et là, je pars à chaque fois pour deux ou trois reset avant que cela remarche. Par contre, si je laisse la borne branchée, nickel lorsque je rebranche le Mac.   
Est-ce du à un temps de réponse entre la borne et le bail DHPC pour l'adrese IP   
J'avoue que là je suis un peu largué, je ne suis pas un spécialiste réseau  :rose:


----------



## decoris (23 Octobre 2004)

je pense que c'est oui, mais ourriez vous confirmer?

question : 

si j'ai une borne airport express ajoutée à un réseau filaire et que j'y branche une imprimante, est ce que les ordi branchés par fil pourront y imprimer? (j'ai un routeur etherne, un modem ethernet, un switch 7 ports, un powermac sans airport, un imac sans airport, un PC sans wifi, et un ibook avec wifi : est ce que tout monde pourra imprimer??? (avec l'airport branchée au switch) et est ce que l'ibook aura accès à internet?)

merci!


----------



## goonie (4 Novembre 2004)

Airport suite   
Une petite chose que je viens de remarquer lorsque ma borne ne veut pas se connecter à Internet si je débranche le modem et le branche directement sur le Mac cela marche bien   
Donc c'est bien un souci au niveau de la borne mais là à part plusieurs reset je ne vois pas comment résoudre cela  :rose:


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour...

J'ai un PowerBook 15" équipé d'une carte Airport Extreme.

Je voudrai acheter une borne Airport Express... mais plusieurs points me retiennent !

1. J'ai entendu dure qu'on ne pouvait pas surfer en même temps qu'en écoutant de la musique via la borne.

2. J'ai une connection Freebox que je partage avec mon voisin à l'aide d'un switch et cables reseaux, la Freebox faisant office de routeur. Si je branche mon cable reseau issu du switch sur le Airposrt Express, est ce que je pourrai utiliser internet en wi-fi ?

Si vous pouviez me donner une réponse simple, ça m'arrangerai ! Car je suis complètement dans le flou... merci ! Je précise que j'ai lu tout le post, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse assez claire pour mon esprit... LOL


----------



## goonie (9 Novembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...
> 
> 
> 1. J'ai entendu dure qu'on ne pouvait pas surfer en même temps qu'en écoutant de la musique via la borne.


Bonjour,
Pour ce point, pas de problème cela marche nickel  
Pour le 2, par contre, je laisse les spécialistes réseaux répondre


----------



## goonie (9 Novembre 2004)

Sorry, je n'avais pas lu l'autre trhead :rose:


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci !! La je suis totalement rassuré... !!


----------



## jip11_fr (20 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Livebox Wanadoo, impossible de connecter une borme Airport Express sur le réseau de la passerelle internet. Ça marche en créant un autre réseau, mais alors j'ai soit internet soit la musique... :-(
Qui saurait comment faire ?
Merci d'avance,
Jip


----------



## Cekter (24 Novembre 2004)

puisqu'on est dans les questions sur airport express :

j'ai un iBook (avec du wifi dedans  ) et un pc (je sais je sais...) sans wifi dedans. J'utilise pour le moment un modem cable (noos) et un routeur d-link ethernet. 

j'aimerai bien passer au wifi pour mon iBook (pour le pc je m'en fiche  )et je voulais savoir si l'achat d'un airport express serait suffisant pour celà. Je compte brancher ma chaine hifi sur ce module et le routeur d-link.

Mon iBook se connectera-t-il sur le net par ce moyen ? pourrais-je continuer à avoir un réseau (comme c'est le cas en ce moment par cable ethernet) mais en profitant du wifi ? (parce qu'un ibook avec un fil à la patte, c'est gaché...).

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut

pour mon g4

Modèle d?ordinateur: Power Mac G4 (carte AGP)
Type de processeur: PowerPC G4 (2.9)
Nombre de processeurs: 1
Vitesse du processeur: 400 MHz
Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur): 1 Mo
Mémoire: 512 Mo
Vitesse du bus: 100 MHz
Version ROM de démarrage: 3.2.2f1
Numéro de série: 
N° de commande: 
ATY,Rage128Pro:

Type: display
Bus: AGP
Logement: SLOT-A
VRAM (totale): 16 Mo
Fabricant: ATI (0x1002)
ID du périphérique: 0x5046
Révision ID: 0x0000
Révision ROM: 113-63001-110

Affichage:

Résolution: 1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz
Profondeur: Couleurs 32 bits
Miroir: Désactivé
Connecté: Oui
Moniteur principal: Oui

SI APPLE NE FABRIQUE PLUS DE CARTE JE PEUX M'ENFOURNIR UNE EN OCCASSE
DON DANS MON MAC JE PEUX EN METTTRE UNE
MAIS PETITE QUESTION
PAR OU RENTRE ET SORT LES ONDES POUR LE WEB, LA CARTE REçOIS DIRECTEMENT LES ONDES
CAR JE N'AI PAS LA PETITE ANTENNECAR JE VAUDRAISSAVOIR COMMENT LEMAC REçOIS
L'INFORMATION CAR IL DOIT Y AVOIR UN BOITIER EXTERIEURSINON
MERCI POUR VOS REPONSE
JE SAIS JE SUIS NUL


----------



## aclement (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai un G4 flat panel avec la 10.2 et donc une carte airport simple (norme wifi b)
La première mauvaise surprise est qu'il faut 10.3 ou Windows Xp pour configurer la borne   
Du coup j'ai du emprunter le portable de mon petit frère qui est sous XP pour la mettre en place, la honte   

Mais mon problème c'est que je ne vois pas apparaitre la possibilité d'envoyer la musique sur des baffles distants via iTunes. Pourtant j'ai bien coché la case dans les préferences audio, et en plus cela marche super bien sous XP   

Alors la diffusion de musique via airtunes est incompatible avec le wifi norme b ou avec la 10.2 ?


----------



## goonie (3 Décembre 2004)

aclement a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Alors la diffusion de musique via airtunes est incompatible avec le wifi norme b ou avec la 10.2 ?


Bonjour,

Pas avec la norme b en tout cas car cela marche sur mon Ibook avec carte Airport.


----------



## megared (3 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de faire passer le son d'autres logiciels que itunes sur la chaine hi fi branchée sur la borne airport express?????  
Genre parler sur le microphone du mac et que cela ressorte sur la chaine??? possible??
merci d'avance


----------



## BigEdison (8 Décembre 2004)

Non, actuellement tu ne peux sortir vers Aiprort Express que le son issue de Itunes


----------



## elebenn (15 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de demander à itunes, de systématiquement lire sa musique sur les enceintes branchées à airport express, sans à ce que l'on est besoin de cliquer sur l'icone enceinte. Comprenez-vous?
Et autre question: qu'est ce que c'est que des enceintes ACTIVES? Comment on sait que des enceintes sont ACTIVES? Et enfin, comment savoir qu'une imprimante est compatible airport express?
merci!


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Janvier 2005)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de demander à itunes, de systématiquement lire sa musique sur les enceintes branchées à airport express, sans à ce que l'on est besoin de cliquer sur l'icone enceinte. Comprenez-vous?


A ma connaissance non


			
				elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Et autre question: qu'est ce que c'est que des enceintes ACTIVES? Comment on sait que des enceintes sont ACTIVES?


Ce sont des enceintes amplifiées, donc en général branchée sur le secteur (parfois à pile)


			
				elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin, comment savoir qu'une imprimante est compatible airport express?
> merci!


La liste est disponible sur le site apple.fr

Ciao !


----------



## flo_69 (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour je voudrais m'acheter une borne airport express 
pour avoir le wi fi avec mon ibook g4 par contre je dois rajouter quoi comme carte à l'intérieur de mon ibook pour que tout marche ??
merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## elebenn (20 Janvier 2005)

Le plus simple serait de t'acheter une carte airport extreme.
Mais si tu viens juste de t'acheter ton ibook, alors la carte devrait déjà être incorporée. Pour vérifier, clique sur la pomme bleue en haut à gauche, puis à propos de ce mac, puis plus d'infos, et enfin carte airport dans les onglets à gauche. Tu pourras voir si tu es équipé.
voila


----------



## flo_69 (20 Janvier 2005)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple serait de t'acheter une carte airport extreme.
> Mais si tu viens juste de t'acheter ton ibook, alors la carte devrait déjà être incorporée. Pour vérifier, clique sur la pomme bleue en haut à gauche, puis à propos de ce mac, puis plus d'infos, et enfin carte airport dans les onglets à gauche. Tu pourras voir si tu es équipé.
> voila


 
Mon ibook est de juin 2004 donc il a pas la carte 

par contre donc il faut que je rajoute *une carte airport extreme* c'est bien celle là ? et pas une autre ? 
et après tout pourra marcher en wi fi si bien sur j'ai une borne airport espress.

merci


----------



## elebenn (20 Janvier 2005)

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...Dnr2sFLcum1I8i5LzK/3.0.11.1.0.6.12.1.4.1.17.0


----------



## flo_69 (25 Janvier 2005)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/91301/wo/Xe72CUm1MDnr2sFLcum1I8i5LzK/3.0.11.1.0.6.12.1.4.1.17.0


 
le liens marche pas


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Me trompe-je?


 
oui :

Si vous disposez déjà d'un réseau sans fil à votre domicile, basé sur une Borne d'Accès AirPort Express ou AirPort Extreme, vous pouvez facilement en étendre la portée en y connectant une seconde borne AirPort Express, dont le format compact est parfaitement adapté à tous vos déplacements. Cette borne ne nécessite ni bloc d'alimentation électrique ni câble supplémentaire, ce qui la rend très facile à transporter. AirPort Express fonctionne aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC.


----------



## elebenn (25 Janvier 2005)

Va sur le site apple, et cherche la carte airport extreme. C'est celle là que tu peux/dois prendre.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2005)

Il n'y a que celle la de toute facon


----------



## powerbookc160 (28 Janvier 2005)

jip11_fr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Livebox Wanadoo, impossible de connecter une borme Airport Express sur le réseau de la passerelle internet. Ça marche en créant un autre réseau, mais alors j'ai soit internet soit la musique... :-(
> Qui saurait comment faire ?
> Merci d'avance,
> Jip



Bonsoir, hélas la norme WDS utilisé pour le partage de connexion Wifi n'est pas prise en compte par la live box. Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé moi aussi qui utilise Airport et Live box pour n'avoir qu'un seul reseau avec internet et la musique sur Airtunes c de brancher la live box sur le port ethernet TV ADSL de la live box..procedure à l'URL suivante...
www.macdigit.com/index.php/weblog/c..._borne_airport_apple_thierry_lothon_macdigit/ 
Bon courage!!!!


----------



## flo_69 (13 Février 2005)

Bonjour

voila j'ai un ibook G4 avec un carte airport extreme j'ai acheté une borne airport express mais gros soucis...

j'arrive à lire de la musique via la borne avec itune mais impossible de me connecter a internet   la led reste orange  sur ma borne. je suis en adsl je branche le cable ethernet sur la borne mais rien pas de connection. A lors qu'en passant en direct le cable ethernet sur le ibook tout marche   

Comment faire pour configurer ça borne il y a des codes à mettre chez vous comment cela se passe vous avez branché votre borne et la led verte c'est directement allumé ??

merci pour vos réponses   car la je suis désespére aprs une demi journée d'essais


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Février 2005)

flo_69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> voila j'ai un ibook G4 avec un carte airport extreme j'ai acheté une borne airport express mais gros soucis...
> 
> ...


 
Tu as lu le mode d'emploi ?  Il faut que tu crées un reseau wifi avec l'assistant airport.


----------



## raschidb (22 Février 2005)

anne-louis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Mon beau père vient d'acquérir une borne airport express. La configuration sur noos avec son ibook a posée aucun problème. Arrivé chez lui, il se connecte sur son modem Wanadoo ADSL. Rien ne fonctionne puisque qu'il faut passer par PPPoE. Le voyant clignote au orrange. Il appelle la one line de wanadoo qui lui répond que tout fonctionne chez eux, et qu'une borne express, c'est en dehors du champ de leurs compétences. Bien , nous reconfigurons la borne en passant par le lien ethernet via PPPoE et le voyant de la borne passe au vert. Mais lorsqu'il veut avoir accés au web par safari, celui ci lui annonce que la connexion n'est pas possible. Avez-vous des pistes reflexions concernant ce souci?
> A vous lire
> Cordialement



Est-il sur de bien remplir le login et mot de passe via airport admin dans les param PPP, sinon c'est vrai que y a pas grand chose a parametrer concernant la connexion via ppp. Je ne sais pas ce qu'a ton pere comme modem mais une petite upgrade ne devrait pas faire de mal... car je presume qu'il faut le connecter via windows avec un "dialer" fô voir aussi si une version mac existe. Le mieux c'est un modem qui reste connecté et doté d'une prise ethernet.

@ +


----------



## benisma (28 Février 2005)

erreur


----------



## silverkingz design (1 Mars 2005)

salut,
j'ai survolé les 4 pages et je n'ai pas vu ce que je cherche :

j'ai un g4 733 sans carte airport
j'ai un powerbook g4 et un ibook g4 : tous les 2 equipés de cartes extreme.
j'ai une borne express.
tout fonctionne pour les portables.

ce que je veux :
j'ai branché un cable ethernet sur mon powerbook qui va a mon g4 (non equipé de carte donc) et je me connecte sur internet en partageant ma connexion ethernet depuis le powerbook. là tout va bien.
plutot que de depenser 70 euros de plus dans une borne airport extreme + 100 et quelques euros dans une carte pour ma tour 733..c'est plutot bien, sauf :

que je dois garder mon opowerbook allumé pour etre connecté et surfer sur le g4 733...(normal)
ca irait encore si je pouvais fermer le capot du powerbook pour le mettre en veille, ainsi il dormirait en laissant sa connexion ouverte.

MAIS NON : CETTE FEIGNASSE coupe la connexion!

avez-vous une astuce me permettant de mettre le powerbook en mode sommeil tout en gardant la connexion (partage airport via ethernet) ouverte????

merci...


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Mars 2005)

ok..pas eu de reponses a ma question precedente, je vais donc en poser une autre :

y'a t-il un moyen de booster la portée/qualité d'emission-reception avec une borne express?

merci...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais me procurer un Airport Express mais j'ai quelques questions dont j'aimerais avoir les réponses avant d'acheter. Je vous remercie donc d'avance pour vos réponses.



Est-ce possible de remplacer la borne Airport de Apple par un routeur sans fil Dlink ?


Suis-je obligé d'avoir la carte Airport de Apple pour que mon ordi puisse communiquer avec mon Airport Express? Si cela n'est pas nécessaire, puis-je utiliser un carte PCI sans-fil?
Merci!


----------



## Daffy (27 Mars 2005)

J'ai acheté l'airport express pour bénéficier d'AirTunes, je comptais brancher mon modem/router (Wifi + Ethernet) Philips sur le port Ethernet de la borne vu qu'il semblait impossible de bénéficier de l'extension de réseau en dehors des produits Apple (comme supposé généralement ds ce thread et... confirmé par un revendeur).
Pourtant, via l'Admin Airport j'ai jumelé les 2 réseaux Wifi et ça fonctionne nickel (surf et musique en même temps).

juste pour info...


----------



## ln23 (8 Avril 2005)

powerbookc160 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, hélas la norme WDS utilisé pour le partage de connexion Wifi n'est pas prise en compte par la live box. Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé moi aussi qui utilise Airport et Live box pour n'avoir qu'un seul reseau avec internet et la musique sur Airtunes c de brancher la live box sur le port ethernet TV ADSL de la live box..procedure à l'URL suivante...
> www.macdigit.com/index.php/weblog/c..._borne_airport_apple_thierry_lothon_macdigit/
> Bon courage!!!!




Merci pour cette info car j'étais justement obligée de choisir entre musique ou internet sur le mac. Juste un souci, j'ai également un PC qui accède à internet via la live box, si je suis cette procédure est-ce que je ne risque pas de ne plus pouvoir accéder à internet sur le PC ?? C'est peut-être idiot comme question  je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de ce genre de questions techniques. Merci d'avance


----------



## Rastignac (8 Avril 2005)

Je viens de m'acheter une borne airport express. Voilà ma configuration:

- modem-routeur ADSL SMC barricade
- Un switch branché sur l'unique port ethernet du routeur
- Deux PCs branchés en ethernet par l'intermédiaire du switch
- un PC portable wifi
- la borne express branchée sur le switch en ethernet et configurée en point d'accès wifi (donc sans attribution d'adresse automatique)
- une imprimante branchée en usb sur la borne.

Et bien tout marche nickel... sauf que je me tape des deconnexions toutes les 5/7 minutes en wifi (donc sur le PC portable) alors que je me trouve à un mêtre de la borne (pas de micro-ondes à proximité). Pour être plus précis, d'un coup la "connections réseau sans fil Apple" n'est plus disponible. Ce n'est sans doute pas un problème du portable wifi car, j'utilise ailleurs (dans une école) un réseau wifi qui ne m'a jamais posé le moindre problème.

Si cela continue comme cela, je vais la rendre cette borne et me faire rembourser (merci la fnac)... c'est dommage, l'idée était bonne et c'était mon premier produit de la Pomme...


R.


----------



## Rastignac (8 Avril 2005)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'acheter une borne airport express. Voilà ma configuration:
> 
> - modem-routeur ADSL SMC barricade
> - Un switch branché sur l'unique port ethernet du routeur
> ...



Bon, ben je m'auto apporte des précisions.

Il n'y a aucune déconnexion en mode non sécurisé. Elles ne surviennent finalement qu'à partir du moment ou j'active la clé WEP (en 40 ou 128, c'est idem).

alors, je suis un peu embêté: comment faire un réseau wifi sécurisé sans activer les clés WEP ??!!??

et à votre avis, pourquoi ces déconnexions dés qu'on active le cryptage ?


R


----------



## Rastignac (9 Avril 2005)

Vraiment personne n'a d'idée. Personne ce que je suis pas vraiment calé en réseau... Ce serait vraiment sympa de m'aider ;-)

Thanks d'avance!


R.


----------



## Massalia (14 Avril 2005)

Une borne Express, un iMac G4 avec carte Airport (ancienne), un iBook G4 12" avec carte AIport (nouvelle)...
Les deux ordinateurs ont accès à Internet (modem câble) sans problème.
Mais si l'iMac fait bien apparaître "Network" qui permet d'accéder au contenu du iBook, l'inverse n'est pas vrai : je ne peux pas accéder au contenu de l'iMac.
Est-ce normal ? Quelle erreur ai-je commise ?..
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Massalia (16 Avril 2005)

Eurêka !
C'était tout simple : il fallait aller sur l'iBook et faire Aller (!) dans le Finder (si seulement j'avais lu attentivement !).
N'empêche, les réseaux, c'est compliqué...


----------



## Lousi (11 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir,
je pense avoir lu la totalité du sujet sur airport express mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème. Powerbook G4 - Tiger - Airport express.
La borne n'est plus détécté par mon Mac. Je l'ai reinitialisé pour retourner sur les paramètres d'usine.
Lorsque je lance l'assistant Airport express, il detecte un réseau Apple Network XXXXXX mais lorsque je continue j'ai le message suivant " L'assistant Airport express n'est pas parvenu a détecté votre borne d'accès. Elle n'apparait pas non plus dans utilitaire administrateur airport.
Ce problème est-il dû à l'installation de Tiger? J'ai lu sur le forum de Macbidouille que d'autres personne avaient eu le même problème sous Panther mais il n'y a aucune réponse.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## netgui (18 Mai 2005)

Airport Express intégre t'il un firewall? Ou doit-on se "contenter" de paramétrer les firewall de chacun des ordis (PC et Mac)connectés via la borne?


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Mai 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Airport Express intégre t'il un firewall? Ou doit-on se "contenter" de paramétrer les firewall de chacun des ordis (PC et Mac)connectés via la borne?



Oui, la borne airport express intègre un firewall... ceci dit, ce n'est pas pour ça qu'il faut relacher la surveillance et désactiver le firewall sur les ordinateurs. D'autant plus que le firewall de la borne est entièrement configurable (mappage des ports, autorisation de connections, etc...)


----------



## kanagan (24 Mai 2005)

bonjour, 
Voila j'ai acheté un air port pour fonctionner avec mon pc et ma free box.
a l'heure actuelle j'arrive a me connecter a internet par l'air port moyennant quelques petits soucis pas encore reglé ;-( !
Seulement lorsque ces problemes seront corrigés, je compte bien ecouter itunes sur ma chaine hifi, et la je pense que cela va ce compliquer, car lors de l'instalation d'air port, celui ci me précise que ma version d'itunes est trop recente ( c'est la 4.8)!!
J'ai bien essaye de lui remettrre la version d'origine mais de toute façon il n'en veut pas!!
Alors si quelqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance, flo.


----------



## duckling (28 Mai 2005)

powerbookc160 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, hélas la norme WDS utilisé pour le partage de connexion Wifi n'est pas prise en compte par la live box. Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé moi aussi qui utilise Airport et Live box pour n'avoir qu'un seul reseau avec internet et la musique sur Airtunes c de brancher la live box sur le port ethernet TV ADSL de la live box..procedure à l'URL suivante...
> www.macdigit.com/index.php/weblog/c..._borne_airport_apple_thierry_lothon_macdigit/
> Bon courage!!!!


 Je suis allé sur ce blog mais impossible de trouver la procédure dont tu parles. Peux-tu m'en dire plus ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

jip11_fr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Livebox Wanadoo, impossible de connecter une borme Airport Express sur le réseau de la passerelle internet. Ça marche en créant un autre réseau, mais alors j'ai soit internet soit la musique... :-(
> Qui saurait comment faire ?
> Merci d'avance,
> Jip



serait ce possible que quelqu'un me rappelle la marche a suivre, je n'utilise pas le partage musiqcal , donc si je peux connecter mon aiport express a ma livebox meme en creant un reseau cela ne me derange pas, mais depuis cet apres-midi, je n'y arrive pas.........

donc, si vouas avez une reponse.....merci....


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Mai 2005)

bonsoir les amis:
voilà mon souci:

comment ce fait-il que je n'ai pas plus que 3,9mb/s en debit?
j'ai un powerbook 12" g4 1.33, une borne express.
san la borne je passe en gros de 3,7 à 5,5....
cf piece jointe j'ai 3,99
j'ai un pote qui monte à 8; voir 9 !!!
comprens po!

help ...


----------



## duckling (30 Mai 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Apple vient juste de publier une faq concernant Airport Express, où de nombreuses questions/réponses sont évoquées. Merci de consulter cette page avant toute question à ce propos. Dorénavant, merci de *poser vos questions complémentaires dans ce sujet*, à la suite, en modifiant l'intitulé de votre message pour cibler votre question. Tout autre sujet ouvert sera fusionné avec celui-ci.
> 
> Liens Knowledge Base Apple :
> 
> ...


 Désolé mais il est impossible de se connecter à cette page que tu recommandes...


----------



## duckling (30 Mai 2005)

Après avoir passé 2 appels à WANADOO hotline technique et 2 appels APPLE hotline technique, il apparaît qu'aucun de ces services, pourtant réputés, ne soit capable de solutionner la liaison entre la LIVEBOX INVENTEL et la BORNE AIRPORT EXPRESS.

Ce que dit WANADOO: la seule possibilité d'installer en cascade l'airport express est de  la connecter à un modem ADSL Eternet ce qui veut dire que l'on peut mettre la LIVEBOX au placard...

Quant à APPLE: il s'agit de deux routeurs ce qui crée un conflit. Il vaut mieux créer deux réseaux l'un pour écouter de la musique sur la chaîne HIFI l'autre pour recevoir internet.

Si quelqu'un à une solution plus excitante qui permette de bénéficier des fonctionnalités des deux éléments en simultané merci de nous le faire savoir.


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Mai 2005)

je confirme!
marchepo les liens airport faq!


----------



## Tangi (24 Juin 2005)

J'avoue que le titre est un peu agressif, mais ça m'énerve considérablement de ne pas pouvoir me servir de cette foutue borne et de me balader chez moi avec l'iBook de ma mère...

Je m'interroge...

Cette borne est une véritable merde ou je suis un véritable con ????? 


Ma mère vient d'acheter un iBook et de s'abonner à Télé 2. Elle a aussi une borne Airport Express, un modem Bewan Ethernet, et une imprimante HP DeskJet 5740... Je n'arrive ni à me connecter à Internet via Airport ni à imprimer via Airport... Il semblerait que l'imprimante ne soit pas compatible, pourtant elle figure bien dans la liste dont il a été donné le lien en page 2 de cette discussion... L'astuce, en page 2 de cette même discussion, qui consistait à faire fonctionner une imprimante incompatible avec Airport, n'a semble-t-il pas été mis à jour pour Tiger, donc je suis dans la merde...

Pour ce qui est de la connexion Internet via Airport, voilà ce que j'ai fait...

J'ai ouvert l'Assistant Airport, j'ai suivi les instructions et créé un réseau que j'ai appelé "Bureau", ensuite je suis allé dans les Préférences Systèmes-->Réseau-->Afficher : Airport-->onglet PPPoE-->j'ai rempli toutes les infos, ensuite dans Préférences systèmes-->Partage-->onglet Internet-->"Partager votre connexion depuis Airport"-->j'ai coché "Airport" dans le tableau du dessous...

Mais où est donc le problème nom d'un chien ...

Quelques précisions : 
Mac OS X version 10.4 ;
iBook 1,33Ghz ;
Borne Airport Express ;
Modem Ethernet Bewan ;
FAI Télé 2.


----------



## Tangi (24 Juin 2005)

Je crois que je ne suis pas du tout doué, je ne suis pas très clair, je ne veux pas partager une connexion à Internet, je veux juste me connecter à Internet sans fil...

Mais je crois savoir que pour se connecter à Internet avec la borne Airport via PPPoE il faut activer le partage Internet, je me plante peut être complètement...

Aidez moi s'il vous plaît ...

Je vous remercie d'avance ...


----------



## xanadu (24 Juin 2005)

Je suis de passage cela fait des mois que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'intervenir:

Préférences système/Réseau/
Afficher : Airport
TCP/IP
Configurer: via DHCP
etc....
Je te donne pas le détail car je suppose que tu connais pas mal de choses déjà.


----------



## xanadu (24 Juin 2005)

Quand au partage internet cela n'a rien à voir avec la connection ...
Tableau de Réseau:
Adresse IP : 10.0.1.2 par exemple
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0 par exemple
 Routeur: 10.0.1.1 par exemple

Sans oublier par contre de configurer ta borne Airport(par l'assistant par exemple)


----------



## Marco68 (24 Juin 2005)

Petite question...
Mon père vient d'acheter sur Apple Store une airport extreme pour son imac G5,le dernier avec bluetooth et airoport extreme intégré, (comme le mien...),de quoi ai-je besoin pour lui faire une connexion adsl sans fil ? (l'antenne est-elle fournie, le modem adsl est'il intégré ou non...etc...)
Merci de votre réponse !!!


----------



## xanadu (24 Juin 2005)

Carte Airport différente de Borne Airport
En restant dans les produits appel: 
Une borne Airport (avec ou sans modem)

Sans modem : il te faut un modem ADSL ethernet
Relier la borne Airport au modem et puis le modem à la prise de téléphone
Configurer la borne Airport(en renseignat les champs vides par les données de ton fournisseur d'accés à internet(FAI) et le tour est joué.


----------



## Marco68 (24 Juin 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Carte Airport différente de Borne Airport
> En restant dans les produits appel:
> Une borne Airport (avec ou sans modem)
> 
> ...


 

Ok !!!
 Mais l'antenne est interne ou c'est une option pour la borne ???
(question con , mais je n'ai pas encore vu de borne Airport en fonction... )...


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2005)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?country=fr&lang=fr&artnum=106685-f
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106602-fr
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?country=fr&lang=fr&artnum=106597-f


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2005)

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/AirPortExpressSetupGuide.pdf
Edit:
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/dossiers/airport/index.html
Fin de la lecture
Bonne nuit à tous et à toutes


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Quand au partage internet cela n'a rien à voir avec la connection ...
> Tableau de Réseau:
> Adresse IP : 10.0.1.2 par exemple
> Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0 par exemple
> ...


Salut *xanadu*, ça fait plaisir...

Je n'y comprends plus rien... Et à vrai dire je n'y connais pas grand chose en borne Wi-Fi et connexion sans fil...

J'ai essayé de reconfigurer ma borne en utilisant l'extrémité d'un trombone et en appuyant sur le bouton de réinitialisation, et ma borne ne semble plus détectée, alors que je suis à à peine 50 cm, sans aucun téléphone de branché aux alentours, pouvant créer éventuellement des interférences...

J'ouvre l'Assistant Airport et j'ai un premier message : 

"*Carte AirPort non configurée* 
_Pour utiliser l'Assistant réglages AirPort, votre carte AirPort doit être activé et Airport doit être activé et configuré pour utiliser DHCP. Cliquez sur "OK" si vous souhaitez changer ces réglages ou sur "Ignorer" si vous souhaitez configurer les bornes d'accès AirPort via Ethernet._"

Je clique sur "OK" et j'ai droit à ça : 

"*Configuration du réseau*
_L'Assistant réglages AirPort a trouvé une nouvelle AirPort Express avec un réseau sans fil nommé "Apple Network 606fe9

S'il ne s'agit pas de AirPort Express que vous recherchez, assurez-vous qu'elle est corretement branchée et qu'elle se trouve près de cet ordinateur, puis réessayez._"

Je clique sur "Continuer" et là j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit :

"*Erreur de borne d'accès*
L'Assistant réglages AirPort n'est pas parvenu à détecter votre borne d'accès.[/I]"

Incompréhensible l'Assistant me dit d'abord qu'il a trouvé une borne et ensuite qu'il ne la détecte pas... Je ne pige strictement rien, je voulais repartir depuis le début mais je ne comprends plus rien à rien...

Dernière chose : dans Préférences systèmes-->Réseau-->Afficher : "AirPort"-->onglet TCP/IP, je n'ai pas Configurer via DHCP... Pourquoi ?????? ... J'ai à la place : Configurer IPv4 : "Manuellement" ou "via PPP"...


Tu peux m'expliquer depuis le début, parce que là je suis perdu...


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> "*Configuration du réseau*
> _L'Assistant réglages AirPort a trouvé une nouvelle AirPort Express avec un réseau sans fil nommé "Apple Network 606fe9_


_
Une fois ta borne réinitialisée ton réseau sans fil prend un nom par défaut: "Apple Network 606fe9

As tu essayé de reconfigurer ta borne par les données de ton "FAI"? Choisi une nouvelle configuration.
PS: les interférences ne jouent pas encore du moment que ta configuration n'est pas faite encore.
As-tu cette utilitaire :" Utilitaire Admin AirPort" dans ton dossier applications/utilitaires?
Ce dernier te permet de configurer ou choisir une autre borne_


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2005)

Airport Express : Labo/Macgeneration
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/categories/labo/labo_111063_1.shtml


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Une fois ta borne réinitialisée ton réseau sans fil prend un nom par défaut: "Apple Network 606fe9
> 
> As tu essayé de reconfigurer ta borne par les données de ton "FAI"? Choisi une nouvelle configuration.
> PS: les interférences ne jouent pas encore du moment que ta configuration n'est pas faite encore.
> ...


Ca y est ça fonctionne, enfin, et je ne sais plus vraiment comment...

Enfin si je me rappelle un peu quand même, je suis allé dans les "Préférences systèmes"-->Réseau-->Afficher : "AirPort"-->Configurer... -->onglet PPPoE et j'ai décoché la case "Se connecter via PPPoE"-->du coup dans l'onglet "TCP/IP", l'option "Configurer IPv4 : via DHCP" est réapparue. Et du coup dans l'Utilitaire Admin AirPort ma borne est réapparue et j'ai pu la reconfigurer. Je suis allé dans l'onglet Internet "Connexion via : PPP via Ethernet (PPPoE)", j'ai inscrit dans le champ "Nom du compte" mon identifiant Télé 2, j'ai cliqué sur "Modifier mot de passe" et j'ai pu inscrire mon mot de passe Télé 2, j'ai validé et *voilà ça marche impec*...

Faut quand même le savoir, parce que le message qu'on a au départ : machin bidule chouette *mode pont*, c'est pas très explicite...

Enfin voilà, reste maintenant à pouvoir me servir dee l'imprimante, une autre paire de manches...

Merci beaucoup *xanadu* ...

   ...


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2005)

Pour l'imprimante:
Préférences Système/Partage/Services/partage imprimantes(activée)
Ton imprimante reliée à ta borne(port USB).


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'imprimante:
> Préférences Système/Partage/Services/partage imprimantes(activée)
> Ton imprimante reliée à ta borne(port USB).


Le problème c'est que j'ai déjà essayé, mais avant de recevoir mon modem Ethernet (en principe ça ne devrait pas être lié à une connexion Internet, je devrais pouvoir me servir de la borne AirPort pour imprimer sans forcément avoir de modem Ethernet de connecter), et ça ne marchait pas, j'ai peur que mon HP DeskJet 5740 ne soit pas compatible AirPort, ma mère vient pourtant de l'acheter pour...

En plus elle figure bien dans cette liste non officielle : ici...

Je vais retester ce matin...

Merci pour tout en tout cas ...


----------



## xanadu (25 Juin 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que j'ai déjà essayé, mais avant de recevoir mon modem Ethernet (en principe ça ne devrait pas être lié à une connexion Internet, je devrais pouvoir me servir de la borne AirPort pour imprimer sans forcément avoir de modem Ethernet de connecter), et ça ne marchait pas, j'ai peur que mon HP DeskJet 5740 ne soit pas compatible AirPort, ma mère vient pourtant de l'acheter pour...
> 
> En plus elle figure bien dans cette liste non officielle : ici...
> 
> ...


Bonjour Tangi et connexion "Bonjour"
Dossier utilitaires/Configuration imprimante/Ajouter/Choix de l'imprimante/Connecxion Bonjour

]Edit[
Sans oublier l'installation des pilotes correspondants ou driver ??? on sait jamais


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Tangi et connexion "Bonjour"
> Dossier utilitaires/Configuration imprimante/Ajouter/Choix de l'imprimante/Connecxion Bonjour
> 
> ]Edit[
> Sans oublier l'installation des pilotes correspondants ou driver ??? on sait jamais


Ca ne marche pas... Je crois que le modèle est finalement incompatible... J'espère qu'à la Fnac ils voudront bien nous l'échanger contre une autre quand même...

Sinon il y a un programme qui est censé rendre compatibles les imprimantes qui ne le sont en principe pas...

C'est ici, mais je reste très sceptique, vu la date du post, j'ai commencé à lancer le programme d'installation Gimp-Print et puis j'ai eu un message d'alerte me demandant si je voulais vraiment remplacer le fichier Gimp-Print plus récent par un plus ancien, j'ai un peu peur de faire des bêtises...

Sinon, quelle sont les imprimantes qui sont compatibles avec AirPort Express ??? Je ne veux pas de listes exhaustives comme j'ai pu en voir, dans la mesure où aucune de ces listes n'est vraiment officielle et que mon imprimante figure parmi une de ces listes mais n'est, de toute évidence, pas compatible ...

*J'aimerais juste que ceux qui ont une borne AirPort Express et une imprimante USB branchée dessus, me disent quel est leur modèle d'imprimante...

Je vous remercie d'avance...*

...

P.S. Quand je vais sur le site d'Apple pour acheter une imprimante ce sont les imprimantes de la marque HP qui arrivent en premier (aucune mise en garde n'est donnée pour nous dire qu'éventuellement certains modèles ne sont pas compatibles avec leur borne AirPort) et dans le même temps une petite recherche sur Internet m'apprend qu'il ya de gros problèmes de compatibilité entre bornes AirPort et imprimante HP, c'est ici...

*Je suis vert*   ...


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

Bon finalement ça marche mais c'est pas très simple cette affaire là en tout cas... J'ai choisi un autre modèle d'imprimante que celui qui m'était proposé automatiquement...

...


----------



## arcank (30 Juin 2005)

Bonjour
Voilà: j'aimerais savoir si la carte airport extreme ne communique qu'avec des bornes airport (extreme ou express) (voire entre cartes??????) ou si par exemple elle peut directement être utilisée avec toute autre carte Wi-Fi comme celle que propose Free à installer dans la Freebox?
(Je n'ai pas trouvé d'info sur la carte pcmcia qu'ils proposent)
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Tangi (30 Juin 2005)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Voilà: j'aimerais savoir si la carte airport extreme ne communique qu'avec des bornes airport (extreme ou express) (voire entre cartes??????) ou si par exemple elle peut directement être utilisée avec toute autre carte Wi-Fi comme celle que propose Free à installer dans la Freebox?
> (Je n'ai pas trouvé d'info sur la carte pcmcia qu'ils proposent)
> Merci pour vos réponses


...

A priori la carte Airport est une carte Wi-Fi comme les autres et permet de communiquer avec les bornes AirPort bien sûr mais avec beaucoup d'autres bornes, encore heureux... Donc aucun souci pour communiquer avec une FreeBox équipée d'une carte Wi-Fi...

A confirmer bien entendu, mais je ne vois pas comment il pourrait en être autrement...

...


----------



## arcank (30 Juin 2005)

MERCI beaucoup pour ta réponse, Tangi.
Et si je ne me trompe pas, mon eMac 1.25GHz devrait pouvoir recevoir une carte Airport EXTREME (contrairement aux précédents eMac, qui n'acceptaient que la carte Airport classique).
Ainsi je pense pourvoir ma FreeBox de sa carte Wi-Fi, et mon eMac à environ 10-15m mais à un étage au dessus avec une carte AirPort Extreme.
Est-ce que cette config. vous parait viable (et fiable...) ?
Merci


----------



## albert13 (14 Juillet 2005)

3h du mat j'ai des frissons et j'monte le son ;-))

bon sang de bon sang je me bats depuis des heures a reconfigurer ma borne airport extreme
je l'ai réinitialisée
j'arrive a faire marcher l'internet avec le reseau par defaut appelé "Apple Network XXcXXX"

mais comme je veux sécuriser ma connexion et veut lui donner un autre nom, changer le mot de passe etc...
je vais sur utilitaire Admin Airport et IMPOSSIBLE de voir ma borne pour la configurer !!!
il me dit "Cette application ne peut communiquer avec cette borne d?accès"

je sais que par defaut le mot de passe est public etc...
j'ai réussi a voir le firmware c'est bien le dernier 5.5.1


mais il ne veut rien savoir
j'ai un imac G5 2 Ghz et 1 portable G4 1,33 avec 10.4.2

boudiou ca me prend le choux ;-)


----------



## Lousi (14 Juillet 2005)

Je suis solidaire... J'ai exactement le même problème que toi.


----------



## Lousi (14 Juillet 2005)

à Albert 13.
J'ai réussi à résoudre le problème... Mais je dois dire un grand merci à Tangi.
Regarde la page précédente (page 5 de la discussion) et suis à la lettre le cheminement proposé par
Tangi qui avait lui aussi le même problème. J'ai fait exactement ce qu'il
propose et ça fonctionne. Je peux te dire que ma borne avait disparu depuis
un moment... et là ça marche  MERCI TANGI


----------



## Lousi (14 Juillet 2005)

et un grand merci aussi à Xanadu


----------



## albert13 (14 Juillet 2005)

je pense avoir compris ce qu'a fait Tangi...

mon blem n'est pas tout a fait le même... je ne pas faire ce qu'il a fait et toi aussi car ma borne principale est relié a un Hub qui ce hub est relié a un routeur et bien sûr le routeur est relié au modem adsl...

je suis arrivé a faire marcher le truc,
mon blem c'est que je n'arrive pas a configurer ma borne Extreme (lui donner un nom etc...)
je suis obligé de prendre le nom apr défaut etc...
ce qui n'est pas le cas de ma borne Express qui elle est ok


----------



## Tangi (14 Juillet 2005)

Lousi a dit:
			
		

> à Albert 13.
> J'ai réussi à résoudre le problème... Mais je dois dire un grand merci à Tangi.
> Regarde la page précédente (page 5 de la discussion) et suis à la lettre le cheminement proposé par
> Tangi qui avait lui aussi le même problème. J'ai fait exactement ce qu'il
> ...


Je t'en prie, c'est toujours un grand plaisir  ...

...


Et merci à *xanadu*, un type drôlement sympa mais qu'on ne voit pas suffisament en ce moment sur les forums, dommage ...


----------



## wewe (27 Juillet 2005)

bon, je me suis tapé les 6 pages de posts sans trouver de réponse... mal aux yeux...

ma config matérielle :
- freebox
- reliée à un routeur wifi WRT54G
- powerbook connecté en wifi (et accessoirement un vieux PC connecté aussi en wifi au routeur)
- airport express (c'est le problème, marche pas)
- OsX 10.4.2

config réseau :
- pas de clé wep ni wpa ni autre
- pas de filtrage par adresse mac, donc zero sécurité (obligé de faire ça pour "voir" l'airport express)
- DHCP activé

j'ai inséré le CD fournis avec l'AE mais une boîte de dialogue m 'a indiqué que rien n'était à installer. J'ai déjà airport et itunes, les dernières versions.
alors où est-ce que je le trouve l'utilitaire de config airport express? visiblement il est nécessaire pour configurer tout ça.

autre chose, mon réseau wifi à la base s'appelle yaya. je soushaiterai que l'AE serve aussi de point d'accès en plus de recevoir de la musique. Est-ce que la configuration de l'AE va créer un nouveau réseau? quand je cliquerai sur l'îcone wifi dans la barre d'outils, verrai-je apparaitre yaya et yayaexpress (par exemple)?

que de questions, mais je vous remercie 1000 fois pour vos futures réponses.


----------



## xanadu (27 Juillet 2005)

wewe a dit:
			
		

> bon, je me suis tapé les 6 pages de posts sans trouver de réponse... mal aux yeux...
> 
> alors où est-ce que je le trouve l'utilitaire de config airport express? visiblement il est nécessaire pour configurer tout ça.
> 
> que de questions, mais je vous remercie 1000 fois pour vos futures réponses.


Bonjour
Normalement(je dis bien normalement) dans dossier : 
Applications>Utilitaires>....Assistant réglages Airport


----------



## wewe (28 Juillet 2005)

bon ayé ça marche.
mon problème était que l'utilitaire aiport ne détectait pas ma borne.
donc le truc c'est de réinitialiser la borne (c'était une borne d'occasion) en faisant un reset de 5 sec borne débranchée puis la même chose borne branchée jusqu'à ce que le voyant se mette à clignoter vert 4 fois.
à ce moment là, la borne est réinitialisée et l'utilitaire la détecte.


----------



## richard 1 (5 Août 2005)

Salut à tous, j'ai découvert ce forum un peu par hasard et je doit dire que celà tombe bien par ce que je rencontre un souçi de configuration de ma carte airport extreme que je viens d'acheter à l'Apple Store. En effet j'ai introdui ma carte dans l'emplacement réservé à cette effet; j'ai été dans UTILITAIRES-->Assistant réglage Airport--> et là surprise...mon Mac me lance le message suivant : le matériel Airport adéquat est introuvable sur cette ordinateur. Si vous vous avez installez une carte Airport récemment, éteignez l'ordinateur et vérifiez si elle est correctement installé....
Ce que j'ai fait, et retenté une bonne vingtaine de fois, mais rien à faire. alors que faire ???
Voila la configuration de mon Mac :

Modèle d?ordinateur:	eMac
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.25 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	512 Ko
  Mémoire:	256 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	167 MHz
Mac OS X 10.3.5
Assistant réglages AirPort: Version: 4.1
la carte: airport extreme M8881Z/A

Merci à vous !!!


----------



## kraps (17 Août 2005)

richard 1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, j'ai découvert ce forum un peu par hasard et je doit dire que celà tombe bien par ce que je rencontre un souçi de configuration de ma carte airport extreme que je viens d'acheter à l'Apple Store. En effet j'ai introdui ma carte dans l'emplacement réservé à cette effet; j'ai été dans UTILITAIRES-->Assistant réglage Airport--> et là surprise...mon Mac me lance le message suivant : le matériel Airport adéquat est introuvable sur cette ordinateur. Si vous vous avez installez une carte Airport récemment, éteignez l'ordinateur et vérifiez si elle est correctement installé....





			
				richard 1 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'ai fait, et retenté une bonne vingtaine de fois, mais rien à faire. alors que faire ???
> Voila la configuration de mon Mac :
> 
> Modèle d?ordinateur:    eMac
> ...






Salut,
tu as juste une carte airport extreme ? si il n'y a pas de borne Wi-Fi (type airport express) pour "dialoguer" avec l'airport extreme, ça ne marche pas...
Je ne me rappelle pas avoir configuré ma carte extreme, mais la borne express!

Sinon, mets à jour ton assistant airport + passage à 10.3.9, ça ne fera pas de mal. 
J'en sais pas beaucoup plus, j'ai switché en début d'année...


----------



## kraps (17 Août 2005)

Salut,

J'ai moi aussi un petit problème :

Depuis qlqs jours, j'ai régulièrement des messages m'indiquant que ma borne Airport Express cherche à utiliser mon trousseau, et propose de mettre à jour/ignorer.

Dans les 2 cas, ça refonctionne, mais je vois pas d'où viens le Pb.

J'ai déjà reconfiguré ma borne, sans succès.

Peut-être qu'en effaçant les clefs spécifiques du trousseau, ou en réinitialisant la borne, ça marche ?

Pour info, j'ai l'impression que ça a commencé quand j'ai commencé à utiliser Snak et MlMac (mais ça n'a peut-être rien à voir ??)

Merci de votre retour.


----------



## xaben (21 Août 2005)

Bonjour, j'ai un iBook G4 connecté sur un modem ethernet. J'aimerais avoir le sans fils, donc je pensais acheter la borne airport express.  Mais est ce que la borne fonctionne avec tous les modems et permet ainsi d'avoir internet sans fils ou ne fonctione t elle qu'avec les bornes apple ?

D'avance merci ;-)


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2005)

kraps a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai moi aussi un petit problème :
> 
> ...


Bonjour ...

Je ne sais pas si le problème vient de là mais essaye, on ne sait jamais...

Essaye de dévérrouiller ton trousseau "session"... Tu vas dans "Applications"-->"Utilitaires"-->"Trousseau d'accès" et vérifie si ton trousseau "session" est vérrouillé ou non. Dans la fenêtre "Trousseau d'accès", en haut à gauche tu as l'icone d'un cadenas, fermé si le trousseau "session" est vérrouillé, ouvert s'il est dévérrouillé... S'il est vérrouillé, fais un petit "pomme+l" (ou Fichier-->"Dévérrouiller le trousseau "session")...

Peut être que le problème vient de là, j'en ai pas la moindre idée, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien...

...


			
				xaben a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai un iBook G4 connecté sur un modem ethernet. J'aimerais avoir le sans fils, donc je pensais acheter la borne airport express.  Mais est ce que la borne fonctionne avec tous les modems et permet ainsi d'avoir internet sans fils ou ne fonctione t elle qu'avec les bornes apple ?
> 
> D'avance merci ;-)


Bonjour aussi ...

Tous les modems Ethernet se branchent sur la borne Airport Express, pas de soucis... Il n'existe pas de modems Apple de toute façon...

Par contre si tu veux brancher ton imprimante sur ta borne également, vérifie qu'elle est bien compatible sur le site du constructeur (de l'imprimante ça va sans dire)...

...


----------



## xaben (22 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour aussi ...
> 
> Tous les modems Ethernet se branchent sur la borne Airport Express, pas de soucis... Il n'existe pas de modems Apple de toute façon...
> 
> ...



Ah merci pour cette réponse rassurante ! Pour l'imprimante je me suis renseigné et apparement elle est compatible donc tout va bien !

encore merci


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2005)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> Ah merci pour cette réponse rassurante ! Pour l'imprimante je me suis renseigné et apparement elle est compatible donc tout va bien !
> 
> encore merci


Je t'en prie, c'est un plaisir  ...

...


----------



## xaben (28 Août 2005)

Hello c'est encore moi ! Voila j'ai une question qui m'a  traversée l'esprit. J'ai une imprimante hp et donc j'ai installé les drivers et j'ai dans mon dock hp director. Si je partage une imprimante par airport express est ce que j'aurai encore l'hp director sur les deux macs qui auront accès à l'imprimante ?

d'avance merci


----------



## JoMac (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'utilise depuis une semaine une borne AirPort Express chez moi et j'ai pleins de questions: 

Cette dernière est donc connectée en ethernet avec ma freebox, et dialogue avec mon mac qui lui est équipé d'une carte Extreme. Première question, au niveau de la sécurité, il faut bien un mot de passe pour l'accès à la borne et un pour l'accès au réseau (WPA2 personnel ?).

Ensuite viennent les questions d'optimisation, tout s'est fait automatiquement, mais je me demandais du coup si je ne perdais pas en débit. Le choix du canal est en mode automatique, n'y aurait-il pas de canal plus important qu'un autre ? Le mode est compatible b/g, puisque je n'ai aucun peripherique b sur mon réseau, pourquoi ne pas le paramétrer que pour du g ? Mon taux de multi-diffusion est à 2, que se passe t-il si je l'augmente ou le diminue ? Dois je activer la robustesse d'interférences ? etc, etc, etc.  

Bref moi je suis ça et je comprends pas vu mes superbes caracteristiques de ligne free, pourquoi je ne suis pas ça :hein: 

Merci à tous !


----------



## vincmyl (31 Août 2005)

Pour les réglages je suis aussi en auto et biensur il te faut une clés wep


----------



## JoMac (31 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pour les réglages je suis aussi en auto et biensur il te faut une clés wep



On m'a dit que le systeme WPA était beaucoup plus sécurisé ?
De plus, est ce que la borne fait office de pare-feu... et si c'est le cas, puis je alors désactivé celui de Tiger ?


----------



## xaben (31 Août 2005)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> Hello c'est encore moi ! Voila j'ai une question qui m'a  traversée l'esprit. J'ai une imprimante hp et donc j'ai installé les drivers et j'ai dans mon dock hp director. Si je partage une imprimante par airport express est ce que j'aurai encore l'hp director sur les deux macs qui auront accès à l'imprimante ?
> 
> d'avance merci



Personne une idée ? 
 :rose:


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Faisant des recherches sur ce thème, je poste là
J'ai deux imprimantes (a4 et A3) et un scanner, j'aimerais bien supprimer quelques câbles, donc je cherche côté Airport (mon G5 n'a pas la carte). Côté ordi je sais que je peux mettre Airport, express ou extrême, mais côté imprimantes (HP 1220C USB, HP Photosmart 7660 USB) et scanner (Canon D2400U) il doit falloir des "émetteurs", ça existe? Une petite synthèse là-dessus me ferait plaisir, merci d'avance


----------



## phipounet (18 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous !

Question idiote, j'imagine mais bon, je voudrais que l'on éclaire ma lanterne : La borne airport express sert-elle également de routeur ??
J'ai un modem ethernet Bewan, est-ce que je peux continuer à l'utiliser avec cette borne même s'il ne fait pas modem-routeur ou faut-il que j'achète en plus un routeur ?

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Question idiote, j'imagine mais bon, je voudrais que l'on éclaire ma lanterne : La borne airport express sert-elle également de routeur ??
> J'ai un modem ethernet Bewan, est-ce que je peux continuer à l'utiliser avec cette borne même s'il ne fait pas modem-routeur ou faut-il que j'achète en plus un routeur ?
> ...


la borne express possède les connecteurs suivants:
- un port usb destiné uniquement à une imprimante
- une sortie audio stereo pour une chaine hifi
- un port ethernet destiné à recevoir le câble ethernet provenant d'un modem adsl *OU* d'une carte réseau pc par exemple

La borne extême possède les connecteurs suivants:
- un port usb destiné uniquement à une imprimante
- deux ports ethernet destinés à recevoir les câbles ethernet provenant d'un modem adsl *ET* d'une carte réseau pc par exemple


----------



## phipounet (18 Septembre 2005)

Oui certes mais bon... En clair, la borne express fait bien aussi office de routeur, c'est à dire qu'elle gère le modem, non ??

Désolé, faut m'expliquer longtemps...


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

phipounet a dit:
			
		

> Oui certes mais bon... En clair, la borne express fait bien aussi office de routeur, c'est à dire qu'elle gère le modem, non ??
> 
> Désolé, faut m'expliquer longtemps...


oui ... 
La combinaison modem/borne express est l'équivalent d'un "routeur/modem wifi tout en un"


----------



## silverkingz design (20 Septembre 2005)

bon,
mon probleme (simple?):

mon pb12" sert "d'admin" por mes reglages airport de ma borne xpress.
sur ce powerbook, je ne vois que ce reseau. mais mon ibook (autre ordi) voit ce reseau plus celui de la voisine...
comment cela se fait-il?

merci pour votre info...


----------



## fpoil (20 Septembre 2005)

l'ibook a une meilleur portée wifi que le powerbook (plastique versus alu)


----------



## silverkingz design (20 Septembre 2005)

serieux? a ce point là?
fuck!


----------



## pakit (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'aide je suis minée...

Voici ma config :

Freebox
Airport Express
PC IBM + Win XP SP1
iBook G3 + MacOSX 10.3


J'ai acheté la borne il y a quelques temps et tout à marché du premier coup. Depuis peu j'ai reformaté le disque dur de mon PC (ne me demandez pas pkoi...) et une fois le tout fini, j'ai réinstallé l'utilitaire airPort.... et là c'est le drame, message d'erreur à l'ouverture :"Une erreur s'est produite lors de la tentative d'utilisation du système de mise en réseau sans fil" cool ! L'utilitaire ne voit plus la borne mais windows si..Pourtant impossible de s'y connecté via windows.. Ma borne était configuré en VPN.. J'ai tout réinitialisé et reconfigurer avec mon mac (qui lui marche nickel...) juste en WEP. Mon Pc (que j'ai riénstallé une nouvelle fois) ne voit toujours rien avec l'utilitaire... Par contre je me connecte via windows avec le WEP.... super et mon air iTunes ???? boouuuu..

Trop marre IBM veut pas m'aider à configurer mon truc pcq c'est pas leur job.... qui peut m'aider?? un de vous? Apple? Microsoft?

Help.........


----------



## rchytil (28 Septembre 2005)

wewe a dit:
			
		

> bon ayé ça marche.
> mon problème était que l'utilitaire aiport ne détectait pas ma borne.
> donc le truc c'est de réinitialiser la borne (c'était une borne d'occasion) en faisant un reset de 5 sec borne débranchée puis la même chose borne branchée jusqu'à ce que le voyant se mette à clignoter vert 4 fois.
> à ce moment là, la borne est réinitialisée et l'utilitaire la détecte.



J'ai le même problème. J'aimerais déjà configurer ma borne Airport Express, je suis relié à elle par un switch (pour l'instant je n'utilise pas de Wireless, et mon Mac est connecté au switch/routeur Wifi par cable.
Mai l'Assistant réglage Airport "voit" la borne (et rapporte son nom ("Base Station 5f6281"), mais n'arrive pas à s'y connecter. J'ai resetté plusieurs fois la borne, sans succès.
Une piste?
Merci d'avance, je désespère...

Robin


----------



## pakit (28 Septembre 2005)

pakit a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai besoin d'aide je suis minée...
> 
> ...




installe déjà le SP2 !

et oui it works !!! pr les desespéré qui parle anglais -> forum apple


----------



## gintec (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir comment augmenter la reception wi-fi pour quel soit mieux diffusé, soit une borne airport express ou une Antenne Airport ExtendAIR Omni Dr Bott ?

J'ai un G4 branché avec une livebox en ethernet et un ibook G4 avec carte airport extreme, l'ibook est assez eloigné de la livebox, 3 murs, et je n'ai qu'une seul barre en niveau reception.

merci


----------



## zbab (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens juste de faire la dernière mise à jour "Logiciel Airport" pour OS 10.3.9 sur mon powerbook, et depuis, je suis obligé de recocher "Robustesse d'interférence" après chaque redémarrage de l'ordinateur (il ne s'en souvient visiblement pas). De plus, l'état Airport dans la barre des menus reste systématiquement bloquée sur 4 barres, quelle que soit la qualité de réception. Je ne sais pas ce qui cause ce problème, puisqu'avant tout marchait nickel.
Le problème vient visiblement de cette MAJ, puisque sur l'ibook de ma femme je n'ai rien changé et ça marche toujours.

Voici ma config : PB 12" 1,33 GHz (OS X.3.9) + Airport Express (logiciel 6.2) + Freebox.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre ce problème ?
Merci d'avance,

Zbab.


----------



## rvb75 (11 Novembre 2005)

bonjour,

cela fait plusieurs semaines que je cherche sur les forums français et un peu anglais (macfixit.com...), et je ne trouve rien qui concerne mon problème.
J'utilise :
- une borne airport express - mise à jour 4.2,
- un PM G5 - carte airport extreme - Panther 10.3.9 - iTunes 4.7
- une autre partition avec Tiger 10.4.2 - iTunes 6.0
- iPod U2 (4è G)

J'ai commencé par chercher ici
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68380&highlight=airport+express+airtunes

Donc impossible de retrouver la connexion airtunes pour diffuser itunes sur ma chaine hifi. Tout a commencé quand.... quand.... ben justement, sans raison : pas mise à jour OS X ou de sécurité ou itunes, rien. Même avec le PBG4 de mon amoureuse (Tiger 10.4.1, puis 10.4.2), que je mets moi-même à jour, comme pour mon G5, en suivant les recommandations de macfixit. Nous avons perdu la connexion airtunes au même moment. Mais pas de problème pour le réseau, WPA2, etc...

Après avoir ré-initialisée la borne airport express, rien. Après réinstallation avec l'assistant airport: rien. Après mise à jour Airport 4.2: rien. Après installation de Tiger, tout neuf et tout à jour sur une autre partition: rien. Par contre, toujours la même chose quand j'ouvre l'admin airport, je vois furtivement passer l'onglet "musique" tout à droite, puis il disparaît. Je sui calme et patient, mais là, je n'ai plus de ressource. Et depuis un an avec airport express, j'ai viré mes câbles disgracieux qui reliaient le mac à la chaïne, et pour que mon amoureuse puisse surfer au lit tout en écoutant ses morceaux préférés, le tout sans fll (enfin presque, sa batterie ne tient plus longtemps, donc il y a souvent la prise d'alimentation). J'ai même acheté le SVM mac 163 pour son dossier sans fil, histoire d'apprendre des trucs, et chercher, en vain.

C'est peut-être super simple et je passe à côté, alors si vous avez la moindre idée, elle sera testée et appréciée !! Voire même si vous avez une borne à vendre  mais j'irai sur les petites annonces MacG (z'avez vu, j'ai mis ce post sur les Questions Fréquentes comme indiqué. après des heures de lectures, j'ai compris des trucs de novices en post de forums: j'écoute les modérateurs et respectent les vétérans   dont je pourrais faire partie


----------



## asta (27 Novembre 2005)

Hello tout le monde

Nouveau switcheur, je cherche encore mes marques dans le monde de la pomme.

Tout d'abord voila ma config :
ADSL wanadoo avec modem USB (ancien)
PC de bureau classique, pas de wifi (ancien)
Powerbook 15" dernière génération (tout neuf)
Borne airport express (tout neuf)

Je voudrais tout simplement utiliser ma borne airport pour bénéficier du wifi sur mon powerbook, mais voila mon modem ne peut pas se connecter à la borne vu qu'il est USB.

Quelle est la solution la plus facile ?
Si j'ai une carte réseau sur le PC, je peux partager la connection internet à partir du PC en reliant celui ci à la borne airport par un cable ethernet ?
(je prefere éviter de changer de modem, je vais déménager bientot)


Merci pour les réponses


----------



## nemo44 (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un iMac G5 (sans carte Airport) relié à un modem/routeur/wifi Netgear via port Ethernet.
Je possède également une borne Airport Express branchée à la chaine Hi-Fi.

Mon problème : comment faire reconnaitre la borne Airport Express à l'iMac pour utiliser iTunes sur la chaîne Hi-Fi ? Dès que j'essaie de créer une nouvelle configuration pour la borne Airport Express, l'assistant se bloque en me disant que je ne peux configurer ma borne que par Ethenet, ne possédant pas de carte Airport...

Une solution ???

Merci


----------



## Dies irae (2 Décembre 2005)

Horreur... Malheur... Oui Oui Oui je suis...  Hoo ça va!!!   

Je venais de faire l'éloge du Mac à ma famille pécéiste, quand à sa simplicité de connections, d'utilisation, interface et tt et tt...
Et là c'est le drame...
Explication... Nous partageons une connection internet Wi-fi via un routeur, FAI club internet, tout allait bien dans le meilleur des mondes pr mon PowerBook et moi quand d'un coup, plus de connection...
Le routeur me voyait, mon mac via airport me disait que j'etais bien connecté au réseaux "tecom", mais impossible de me conencté à internet !!! 
En effet, l'adresse du routeur est manquante dans ma connection en mode "automatique".
Je décide donc de le faire en manuel, du moins essayer, en entrant les adresses du routeur, la mienne ainsi que celle du sous-réseaux... 
Et là, miracle !! Je peux à nouveau surfer sur la toile... 
Je réessaye en mode "automatique", ça ne marche de nouveau plus... Problème avec le DHCP.. Tjs pas d'adresse du routeur en mode automatique... Pffff .. 
Mystère... Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le mode "automatique" ne marche plus... Car il marchait encore cet après midi!! 
Please.. help me!! 

Quelqu'un à déjà eu le même problème??
Le problème est survenue d'un coup.. 

Merci de votre aide, grands maîtres du monde merveilleux des Macs..


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Décembre 2005)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je possède un iMac G5 (sans carte Airport) relié à un modem/routeur/wifi Netgear via port Ethernet.
> Je possède également une borne Airport Express branchée à la chaine Hi-Fi.
> ...


pas de solution pour toi... il te faut airport dans ton iMac!


----------



## nemo44 (2 Décembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> pas de solution pour toi... il te faut airport dans ton iMac!



Merci de ta réponse... C'est bien ce que je craignais... 
Et il me faut obligatoirement une carte Airport Apple, ou une carte PC peut convenir ???


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Décembre 2005)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta réponse... C'est bien ce que je craignais...
> Et il me faut obligatoirement une carte Airport Apple, ou une carte PC peut convenir ???


a mon avis pour etre sur de la meilleur stabilité: je dirais airport...


----------



## nemo44 (2 Décembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis pour etre sur de la meilleur stabilité: je dirais airport...



OK merci...

Edit : et que pensait de ce système ?


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Décembre 2005)

nemo44 a dit:
			
		

> OK merci...
> 
> Edit : et que pensait de ce système ?


Jamais utilisé... DLink a bonne répution avec Apple... Des utilisateur de ce produit?


----------



## nemo44 (4 Décembre 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Des utilisateur de ce produit?


Je pense que je vais tenter le coup... au pire il ira sur mon iMac G3...


----------



## nemo44 (8 Décembre 2005)

Ben ça marche pas... il faut ABSOLUMENT une carte Aiport...


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, question urgente parce que j'arrive en fin de garantie...
J'ai une borne airport express (mais je ne peux pas y accéder car elle est chez mon autre chez moi).
Quand je la branche sur une prise la LED ne clignote pas, rien ne se passe.
Le Mac ne la voit pas en airport ou en ethernet. L'admin airport ne la voit pas...
Que puis-je tester d'autre ? Comment se reset cette borne ?
Est-elle morte ?
iBook 10.4.3


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, question urgente parce que j'arrive en fin de garantie...
> J'ai une borne airport express (mais je ne peux pas y accéder car elle est chez mon autre chez moi).
> Quand je la branche sur une prise la LED ne clignote pas, rien ne se passe.
> Le Mac ne la voit pas en airport ou en ethernet. L'admin airport ne la voit pas...
> ...


Salut,

Vu que tu ne peux pas "voir" ta borne le seul reset possible est un reset "hard" et ça se passe ici :







Et le mode d'emploi qui va avec :

*Réinitialisation matérielle*

   Si votre borne d&#8217;accès AirPort Express ne réagit plus, une réinitialisation matérielle s&#8217;impose peut-être. Vous pouvez alors restaurer les réglages à partir d&#8217;un profil enregistré ou repartir de zéro avec l&#8217;Assistant AirPort Express. 
*Important :* la réinitialisation matérielle d&#8217;AirPort Express efface tous les réglages autres que les profils enregistrés. Sont notamment effacés les paramètres de contrôle d&#8217;accès et RADIUS. La borne AirPort Express doit être branchée sur le secteur pendant cette opération. 
      Pour effectuer une réinitialisation matérielle, maintenez le bouton de réinitialisation enfoncé pendant 10 secondes.  
  La réinitialisation d&#8217;AirPort Express intervient dès que vous relâchez le bouton. Le voyant clignote en vert quelques instants avant que la borne ne redémarre. Pendant un court instant, AirPort Express ne sera visible ni dans le menu AirPort, ni dans Utilitaire Admin AirPort. Le processus prend environ 45 secondes au total. Ensuite, vous pouvez utiliser les réglages par défaut d&#8217;AirPort Express, recharger un profil enregistré ou reconfigurer la borne à l&#8217;aide de l&#8217;Assistant AirPort Express ou de l&#8217;Utilitaire Admin AirPort. Durant la réinitialisation, AirPort Express charge les réglages par défaut suivants :
         Demande d&#8217;adresse IP via DHCP.
         Mot de passe de la borne d&#8217;accès : &#8220;public&#8221;.
 Restauration du nom initialement attribué à la borne d&#8217;accès, à savoir &#8220;Borne d&#8217;accès XXXXXX&#8221;, XXXXXX correspondant aux six derniers chiffres de l&#8217;adresse MAC sans fil.
         Nom du réseau : &#8220;Réseau Apple XXXXXX&#8221;, XXXXXX correspondant aux six derniers chiffres de l&#8217;adresse MAC sans fil.
Une adresse MAC (Media Access Control) est un numéro d&#8217;identification matérielle unique attribué à un port réseau. AirPort Express possède deux adresses MAC : l&#8217;une pour le réseau Ethernet filaire, l&#8217;autre pour le port Ethernet sans fil. Cette dernière est également appelée ID AirPort. 
*


Restauration des réglages usine par défaut*

*Important :* cette opération efface l&#8217;ensemble des réglages et profils enregistrés. Sont notamment effacés les paramètres de contrôle d&#8217;accès et RADIUS. 
      Procédez comme suit :
         Débranchez la borne AirPort Express du secteur.
         Maintenez le bouton de réinitialisation enfoncé.
         Rebranchez la borne AirPort Express sur le secteur (sans relâcher le bouton).
 Continuez à maintenir le bouton enfoncé jusqu&#8217;à ce que le voyant lumineux émette quatre clignotements verts, au terme de quelques secondes.
         Relâchez le bouton.
Comme dans le cas d&#8217;une réinitialisation matérielle, la borne d&#8217;accès AirPort Express ne sera visible ni dans le menu AirPort, ni dans Utilitaire Admin AirPort pendant quelques instants. Le processus prend environ 45 secondes au total. Ensuite, vous pouvez utiliser les réglages par défaut d&#8217;AirPort Express ou reconfigurer la borne à l&#8217;aide de l&#8217;Assistant AirPort Express ou de l&#8217;Utilitaire Admin AirPort. Reportez-vous à la section &#8220;Réinitialisation matérielle&#8221; ci-dessus pour obtenir davantage d&#8217;informations sur les réglages par défaut. 








Mais vu que tu n'as plus de voyant j'ai l'impression qu'elle est morte ta borne ...


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

MERCI pour la rapidité de la réponse !!!!!!!
Bon, je crois qu'elle est belle et bien morte  ZÉRO messages lumineux même après moultes resets
Mais c'est pas grave elle est (après avoir appelé l'Apple Store) garantie jusqu'au 20 décembre :love: Si ca c'est pas un coup de bol.


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Décembre 2005)

De rien,

En fait je connais cette page parce que j'ai moi aussi un problème avec mon AE. Si je transfère des fichiers trop lourds genre 1Go d'un mac à un autre et ben la borne fige et plante le réseau, je suis obligé de la débrancher et la rebrancher pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre ... J'ai essayé tous les resets possible mais rien n'y fait  Si quelqu'un connais une soluce je suis preneur 

A+

PS : et j'ai moins de bol que DaffyB c'est arrivé 15 jours après la fin de la garantie ...


----------



## dexluce (8 Décembre 2005)

Boujour tout le monde!
alor voila: je viens d'acheter une xbox 360 et j'aimerai boucoup profiter du xbox live, celement la seul solution que j'ai est de connecter un adaptateur reseau sans fil xbox 360 (http://www.xbox.com/fr-FR/hardware/x/xbox360wirelessnetadapter/) sur mon reseau airport extrême. Ma question est: es que c'est possible?


----------



## Imaginus (10 Décembre 2005)

A priori ca fonctionnera. 


Ah tiens J'ai un Netgear D834G couplé à 3 bornes Aiport Express (reseau WDS) sur lequel mes voisins peuvent se brancher (paniquez pas je maitrise)pour echangé des données.Ma question est la suivante existe t il une antenne amplifié autre que celle proposée par Apple pour etendre de maniere significative le rayon de mon reseau à 200 metres... 

J'ai fait le tour des sites marchands et ils proposent des antennes qui monte a pres de 30 DBi. Question: Quelqu'un a deja tenté ce type d'experience??? Car evidement il faudra 2 antennes...


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> MERCI pour la rapidité de la réponse !!!!!!!
> Bon, je crois qu'elle est belle et bien morte  ZÉRO messages lumineux même après moultes resets
> Mais c'est pas grave elle est (après avoir appelé l'Apple Store) garantie jusqu'au 20 décembre :love: Si ca c'est pas un coup de bol.


 Yes, bravo UPS et Apple !
Coup de téléphone à Apple Care le jeudi à 15 h 00. Dossier initialisé pour le chagement de la borne. Nouvelle borne reçue @ home le vendredi 16 h 30 !!! pitain, trop fort


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> A priori ca fonctionnera.
> 
> 
> Ah tiens J'ai un Netgear D834G couplé à 3 bornes Aiport Express (reseau WDS) sur lequel mes voisins peuvent se brancher (paniquez pas je maitrise)pour echangé des données.Ma question est la suivante existe t il une antenne amplifié autre que celle proposée par Apple pour etendre de maniere significative le rayon de mon reseau à 200 metres...
> ...


je comprends pas ce que tu feras de ces antennes avec des bornes express qui n'ont pas d'entrée antenne???????


----------



## dexluce (11 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> A priori ca fonctionnera.



Merci, boucoup de monde m'as dit qu'ils pensaient que sa fonctionnrai.. je vais tester et vous dire si tout marche


----------



## bejouille (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

 Je viens de brancher et de configurer ma borne airport express avec comme FAI Télé2. Aucun probléme la connexion web fonctionne correctement. Cette config est utilisé sur un iBook 14". Je posséde aussi un iMac 17" sur lequel je viens juste de mettre une carte airport (hé oui...). Je la branche sans souci, je démarre et il me la trouve tout de suite. J'active la carte et il me trouve mon réseau appelé "Appart".

 Probléme: je n'arrive pas à aller sur internet via le iMac... Comment dois-je faire ???

 J'ai lu un peu les autres topics et je n'ai rien trouvé de bien précis...

 merci à vous et passez de bonnes fêtes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ><(((°>


----------



## cancre (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année 2006!
J'ai lu toute la discussion, j'ai trouvé la même question, mais pas la réponse!
J'ai un vieil ibook en 10.3.5, j'ai acheté un adapatateur usb réseau sans fil 802.11g de Comet Labs pour me connecter à une borne Apple express. Ma clé identifie la borne airport, dans préférence réseau je vois que mon adaptateur ethernet reconnait le modem (thomson speedtoiuch ADSL de wanadoo), mais quand j'ouvre l'utilitaire admin airport, il ne trouve pas la borne airport donc pas moyen de la parametrer!
Merci de votre aide
A+
PS : J'ai enlevé tout les antivirus et firewire 
Faut il passer en 10.3.9?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

bejouille a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de brancher et de configurer ma borne airport express avec comme FAI Télé2. Aucun probléme la connexion web fonctionne correctement. Cette config est utilisé sur un iBook 14". Je posséde aussi un iMac 17" sur lequel je viens juste de mettre une carte airport (hé oui...). Je la branche sans souci, je démarre et il me la trouve tout de suite. J'active la carte et il me trouve mon réseau appelé "Appart".
> 
> ...


Essaye ceci:
- lance l'utilitaire "assistant règlages aiport"
- choisi "modifier les réglages d'une borne existante"
- choisi ton réseau
- choisi la borne à modifier ... introduit le mot de passe "admin"
- une fenêtre s'ouvre avec l'ensemble des données de ta borne ... clique sur "continuer" .. la borne se met à jour et tout devrait fonctionner


----------



## cancre (2 Janvier 2006)

Salut Jo,
Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse.
J'avais essayé par hasard d'aller modifier borne existante, mais il n'y a aucune borne existante!
Est ce que c'est possible, que cryptage au niveau de la clé usb comet Lab interfère ? (il m'en met un d'office en wep)
A+


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

cancre a dit:
			
		

> Salut Jo,
> Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse.
> J'avais essayé par hasard d'aller modifier borne existante, mais il n'y a aucune borne existante!
> Est ce que c'est possible, que cryptage au niveau de la clé usb comet Lab interfère ? (il m'en met un d'office en wep)
> A+


lance le 2eme utilitaire "airport admin utility" .... si ta carte airport intégrée à ton Imac fonctionne et si la borne express fonctionne aussi , elle devrait apparaitre dans la fenetre .... peut importe qu'elle soit protégée ou non 
C'est donc la 1ere chose à faire : verifier si le hard est en ordre


----------



## copernic304 (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais investir prochainement dans un nouvel iMac, et j'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur l'airport. En fait j'aimerais savoir si ce que je projette de mettre en place chez moi est faisable :

1 - Relier l'impriimante usb et le modem ethernet à une borne airport
2 - Relier ma chaine hifi à une autre borne airport
3 - Faire communiquer tout ca tout seul et facilement avec l'iMac (qui a une carte Airport)

=> En gros que je voudrais faire disparaitre tous les fils courants...

Merci !!


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2006)

copernic304 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais investir prochainement dans un nouvel iMac, et j'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur l'airport. En fait j'aimerais savoir si ce que je projette de mettre en place chez moi est faisable :
> 
> ...


 

1 et 2 sans problème (2 bornes airport express ou 1 borne airport extreme et 1 express, c'est au choix)

3 bien sûr aussi mais "facilement" cela dépend de tes connaissances en réseau, si tu es un néophyte cela peut être un peu compliqué (toujours moins que sous win...) et tu trouveras ici toutes les bonnes volontés pour t'aider


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Janvier 2006)

copernic304 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais investir prochainement dans un nouvel iMac, et j'aimerais en savoir un peu plus sur l'airport. En fait j'aimerais savoir si ce que je projette de mettre en place chez moi est faisable :
> 
> ...


Une borne express près de ton modem ADSL eternet 
sur cette borne tu y connecteras :
- ton modem adsl
- une imprimante usb

Une borne express près de ta chaine hi-fi
Sur cette borne tu y connecteras :
- une chaine Hi-fi
- une imprimante usb éventuellement

Le tout te permettras:
- de surfer dans toute la zone de propagation de tes 2 bornes express
- de rajouter éventuellement des bornes express pour augmenter la zone de progation jusqu'au jardin par exemple
- d'imprimer d'où que ce soit

Si en plus , tu veux y connecter un réseau filaire à base de pc ou mac tu dois alors prendre une borne extrême en lieu et place de l'express située près du modem

La mise en oeuvre de tout cela est enfantin au moyen des 2 logiciels "admin airport" et "assistant réglages airport " se trouvant dans applications/utilitaires


----------



## calle8 (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Aujourd'hui j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une borne airport express pour mon i book G4.

Je l'installe en suivant docilement les instructions.

J'arrive à imprimer sans fil.

Mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet.

Je suis sur ADSL avec TELE2, modem avec connexion ethernet.

(Cette connexion filaire fonctionne parfaitement, avant comme après les essais avec la borne.C'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je poste ce message)

Chaque fois que j'essaye par la borne, un bête message "recherche de l'hôte PPOE" défile et aucune connexion. Je ne peux plus annuler cette tentative de connexion. Pour avoir la paix je suis obligé de désactiver la borne. Dès que je la réactive, ça recommence.

Je suis allé sur les forums et j'ai bien suivi les instructions, par exemple:

http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=18075&view=next&sid=50c3755fdbe55949accdf879ce81c1ea

Donc sur admin airport  j'ai mis la connexion en PPOE, et sur les préférences réseau j'ai désactivé la case "se connecter par PPOE" et sur TCP/IP c'est "configurer ipv4 via DHCP"

Je précise aussi que tout ça c'est à peu près de l'hébreu pour moi.

Quelqu'un a la solution ? J'aurais oublié une étape majeure ?

Merci !


----------



## BJET (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Aujourd'hui j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une borne airport express pour mon i book G4.
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème (iBook G3, MacOS 10.3.9, AirportExpress, Modem BeWan ADSL st) J'ai recherché des infos sur le Hotline de Tele2 et sur le SAV de Bewan sans succes. Que faire?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

BJET a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement le même problème (iBook G3, MacOS 10.3.9, AirportExpress, Modem BeWan ADSL st) J'ai recherché des infos sur le Hotline de Tele2 et sur le SAV de Bewan sans succes. Que faire?



reprenons à zéro :
- le modem est relié à la borne express par cable éthernet ou par wifi ???


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> reprenons à zéro :
> - le modem est relié à la borne express par cable éthernet ou par wifi ???



Le modem et la borne sont reliés par le câble ethernet.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Le modem et la borne sont reliés par le câble ethernet.


1) fait un reset de ta borne express en pressant le bouton reset pendant 10 sec ou jusqu'à ce que la led clignotte rapidement en vert
2) lance l'utilitaire "assistant réglage airport"  et répond simplement aux questions

1ere question = choisir "modifier borne existante"
2eme question = taper WORKGROUP
3eme question = attendre que le n° de la borne apparaisse et cliquez dessus .. donnez un nom à la borne et introduire le mot de passe "admin" .... cliquer sur continuer

3) cliquer sur mise à jour
4) lancer Safari

Cela devrait suffire


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

Merci de répondre aussi vite.

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit mais ça ne marche pas: Safari mouline puis finit par me sortir ceci : (voir pièce jointe)


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de répondre aussi vite.
> 
> J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit mais ça ne marche pas: Safari mouline puis finit par me sortir ceci : (voir pièce jointe)


Tu sembles être connecté correctement .... tu as essayé un autre site? ... http://www.google.com par exemple?

sinon essaye ceci :

1) va dans paramètres système ... puis "réseaux
2) cliques sur "assistant" puis "diagnostic" 
3) faire continuer .... choisir sa connexion ... puis continuer jusqu'à ce que qu'on te demande quel type de connexion tu veux utiliser 
4) choisi "ethernet" .. puis continuer et termine de répondre aux questions


.


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

oui, ça ne marche pas non plus...


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça ne marche pas non plus...


essaye ceci :

1) va dans paramètres système ... puis "réseaux
2) cliques sur "assistant" puis "diagnostic" 
3) faire continuer .... choisir sa connexion ... puis continuer jusqu'à ce que qu'on te demande quel type de connexion tu veux utiliser 
4) choisi "ethernet" .. puis continuer et termine de répondre aux questions


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

là ça se complique: je n'ai pas "diagnostic" comme option.
Tout ce que je peux faire c'est créer une nouvelle configuration, et quand j'essaie ça ne marche pas du tout.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> là ça se complique: je n'ai pas "diagnostic" comme option.
> Tout ce que je peux faire c'est créer une nouvelle configuration, et quand j'essaie ça ne marche pas du tout.


Tu n'as pas diagnostic??????
lorsque dans la fenêtre réseau tu cliques sur assistant une fenêtre s'ouvre et en bas il y a 3 boutons "asssitant" "diagnostic" et "annuler" .... t'as pas ça?????


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

Non je vais dans "préférences système", "réseau", je mets "airport" dans la liste déroulante, puis je clique sur assistant.


Et j'obtiens ça


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Non je vais dans "préférences système", "réseau", je mets "airport" dans la liste déroulante, puis je clique sur assistant.
> 
> 
> Et j'obtiens ça


ok .. quelle est la fenêtre suivante qui apprait?


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

ceci :


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> ceci :


ok cliques sur "...dsl...' 
fenêtre suivante???


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

Alors voici la succession de fenêtres ensuite:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Alors voici la succession de fenêtres ensuite:


Le ppoe pose souvent des problèmes ... essaye "plus de choix"


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

Alors là il me laisse le choix entre "une adresse IP statique m' a été attribuée" et "je possède un identifiant client DHCP"
Je n'ai pas tout ça, ou alors je l'ai sans le savoir.


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Alors là il me laisse le choix entre "une adresse IP statique m' a été attribuée" et "je possède un identifiant client DHCP"
> Je n'ai pas tout ça, ou alors je l'ai sans le savoir.


choisi DHCP ...


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> choisi DHCP ...



Ben oui mais il me demande un identifiant DHCP, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.
Pour voir, j'ai essayé de mettre mon nom d'utilisateur tele2, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné...
Où est-ce que je trouve ça ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais il me demande un identifiant DHCP, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.
> Pour voir, j'ai essayé de mettre mon nom d'utilisateur tele2, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné...
> Où est-ce que je trouve ça ?


c'est dingue ton truc ... on est parti dans des dédales que l'on ne parcoure jamais en général ... tu dois certainement faire une manoeuvre inadéquate
C'est tout simple normalement!!!!!!
j'ai rêglé un problème similaire et bien plus complexe ici  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=85517&page=4&highlight=tele2 pour Knarf

Je te conseille de voir avec Knarf qui est sur tele2 aussi comment il s'en est sorti avec les identifiants télé2
Envoye lui un message privé!


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue ton truc ... on est parti dans des dédales que l'on ne parcoure jamais en général ... tu dois certainement faire une manoeuvre inadéquate
> C'est tout simple normalement!!!!!!
> j'ai rêglé un problème similaire et bien plus complexe ici  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=85517&page=4&highlight=tele2 pour Knarf
> 
> ...



OK, je vais lui écrire, merci beaucoup !!


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de répondre aussi vite.
> 
> J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit mais ça ne marche pas: Safari mouline puis finit par me sortir ceci : (voir pièce jointe)




Tu es toujours connecté sur Ethernet directement sur ton iBook...l'icône à côté du signal Airport... et l'icône du haut parleur ....enlève moi ce câble







La borne envoie le signale à la carte Airport de ton iBook...mais le câble doit être dans la borne pas dans le iBook....


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jo_6466 (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es toujours connecté sur Ethernet directement sur ton iBook...l'icône à côté du signal Airport... et l'icône du haut parleur ....enlève moi ce câble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoi? ... le câble modem n'est pas dans la borne???? .... si c'est ça je le tue comment? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? ... le câble modem n'est pas dans la borne???? .... si c'est ça je le tue comment? :love: :love: :love:




ben ... à voir l'icône ça semble être le cas non ?  

ça fonctionne à présent?


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ben ... à voir l'icône ça semble être le cas non ?
> 
> ça fonctionne à présent?



Pour pouvoir aller sur le forum, je me connecte comme d'habitude, sans la borne donc.
Mais pour faire mes essais je connecte bien le câble sur la borne (je ne suis pas complètement idiot quand même !!).
Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi les icônes sont comme ça.


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Pour pouvoir aller sur le forum, je me connecte comme d'habitude, sans la borne donc.
> Mais pour faire mes essais je connecte bien le câble sur la borne (je ne suis pas complètement idiot quand même !!).
> Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi les icônes sont comme ça.



D'ailleurs quand je suis connecté par le fil (comme en ce moment), l'icône <...> est en gras.
Quand je suis déconnecté et le fil débranché, seuls les <> sont en gras, les ... sont en clair.

Mais je vous le dis, je n'y connais pas grand'chose, peut-être que j'oublie quelque chose de tout bête.


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Dans les préférences système il y a Réseau tu as quoi lorsque tu te connectes dessus ?


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans les préférences système il y a Réseau tu as quoi lorsque tu te connectes dessus ?



J'ai ceci une fois que j'ai déconnecté le câble de mon ibook pour le connecter sur la borne.


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Ensuite tu click sur le signal Airport est tu vas sous "ouvrir connexion internet"







et tu sélectionnes l'onglet Airport...


----------



## calle8 (12 Janvier 2006)

J'ai tout comme toi.
Si je vais sur safari (ou firefox), il me dit que le serveur est introuvable


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout comme toi.
> Si je vais sur safari (ou firefox), il me dit que le serveur est introuvable




Cherche plus c'est ton modem routeur qui est mal configurer....ou pas compatible( je pense plus à ça)En Suiise certain modem de Swisscom ne sont pas compatible avec Express ou Extrem...avec la borne Airport ( pour exemple)...


----------



## calle8 (13 Janvier 2006)

C'est le modem de Tele2, bewan ADSL ethernet 100.
C'est pas compatible ?  
Il doit y en avoir beaucoup dans mon cas alors !


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

A l'époque où tu as pris ta connexion ils t'ont demandé si tu étais sous MAc avec WiFi ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123856&highlight=Tele2

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=119524&highlight=Tele2


Edit:voilà!!!!! http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3506875&postcount=10


----------



## calle8 (13 Janvier 2006)

Non, je ne crois pas qu'ils me l'aient demandé.
C'était en mars 2005...
Si c'est ça, je suis vraiment dégoûté.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne crois pas qu'ils me l'aient demandé.
> C'était en mars 2005...
> Si c'est ça, je suis vraiment dégoûté.




Regarde mon post au dessus  là-haut....je plaisante


----------



## calle8 (13 Janvier 2006)

Bon c'était une blague alors ? (espoir)
Mais j'ai pas trouvé de solution dans les liens que tu donnes...(désespoir)
No entiendo


----------



## calle8 (13 Janvier 2006)

J'AI TROUVE :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
C'était la version 6.1.1 du firmware qu'il fallait installer, les versions 6.2 et 6.3 ne fonctionnent pas !!
Y'avait rien de compliqué, fallait juste y penser !
Merci à Mac Gé et Mac adsl pour toutes ces réponses  
A MOI LE SANS FIL !!


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

calle8 a dit:
			
		

> J'AI TROUVE :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> C'était la version 6.1.1 du firmware qu'il fallait installer, les versions 6.2 et 6.3 ne fonctionnent pas !!
> Y'avait rien de compliqué, fallait juste y penser !
> Merci à Mac Gé et Mac adsl pour toutes ces réponses
> A MOI LE SANS FIL !!


je sais pas de quel firmware tu parles mais c'est pas grave je suis super content que tu ais trouvé la solution .... c'est ça aussi l'esprit de camaraderie de la communauté apple


----------



## calle8 (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas de quel firmware tu parles mais c'est pas grave je suis super content que tu ais trouvé la solution .... c'est ça aussi l'esprit de camaraderie de la communauté apple



Le firmware de airport express.


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Super !!!!!     

Bon surf wireless


----------



## BJET (14 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Super !!!!!
> 
> Bon surf wireless


J'ai réinstallé AirportExoress firmware 6.1.1 mais le problème persiste chez moi.
Est-ce un problème de sécurité WPA personal.Faut Il utiliser WEP
Les IP adresses sont 10.0.1.1 pour la borne et 10.0.1.2 pour mon iBook avec sous-réseau 255.255.255.0 . Mais je ne sais pas si la borne atribue une IP au modem et si oui comment la configurer manuellement?

Plus de problème : j'ai débranché la prise électrique de la borne et relancé la connexion.Ça marche!! Au plaisir de vous revoir tous dans les forums


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je pige plus...

J'ai ma petite borne airport express qui fait des merveilles  : partage internet, impression, musique... le bonheur, quoi !

J'ai en réseau, les deux PC de mes colloques, et mon powerbook, et tout fonctionnait nickel chrome.

Et puis un jour, les PC se sont vu privés de l'impression via la borne express. Les 2, en même temps. Alors que via mon powerbook, tout marche.

Je en comprend rien, réinstalle la borne, les imprimantes sur les PC, upgrade la borne, rien...

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Le problème est apparu du jour au lendemain, sans crier gare, et surtout chez les deux PC en même temps... (comme je n'y connais pas grand chose en PC, en plus, ça ne me facilite pas la manoeuvre...)


----------



## xuebidon (16 Janvier 2006)

Désolée, ce n'est pas une réponse, mais je n'ai pas compris où il fallait aller pour poser ma question. Alors, j'y vais, ici. 
Voilà: mon père a une cbox (Cegetel) non wifi, au premier étage de sa maison. Il va, sur mes conseils, s'acheter un Imac G5 (pas Intel, car j'ai un peu peur de ce que je ne connais pas) ? pour remplacer son Sony Vaio (offert pour ses 80 ans, à l'époque les mac portables étaient encore très chers) dont il n'est jamais parvenu à se servir correctement et pour lequel je ne pouvais pas l'aider, étant exclusivement Mac depuis 20 ans ? qu'il va installer au rez-de-chaussée. J'ai fait des essais avec ma borne AExpress que je transporte toujours avec moi  (j'ai eu un peu de mal, car routeur sur routeur, j'avais pas prévu les difficultés; mais grâce à Macgénération, j'ai compris), et j'ai pu faire tourner mon powerbook très bien au premier étage, mais beaucoup moins bien au rdc (jamais plus de 2 barres). Je me dis donc que, peut-être, une AExpress de relais au rdc améliorerait la connexion. Mais voilà, mon père n'a aucune borne wifi, il doit en acheter une, car il compte installer l'Imac au rdc et n'ira plus au premier que rarement (devant surveiller ma mère très malade). De plus il veut acheter une borne non apple, car moins chère. Est-ce d'ailleurs une bonne idée?
Ma question: 1° une airport express peut-elle servir de relais à une borne d'autre marque. J'ai vu que vous parliez de WDS, mais je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire. 2° Que conseillez-vous comme autre borne (non routeur puisque la cbox est un routeur) en matière de portée de connexion? Faut-il choisir la solution cbox wifi? Y a-t-il de meilleures marques de borne wifi? Comment améliorer la portée du premier étage au rez-de-chaussée? Avec une antenne? Avec une airport express de relai (si c'est possible)?... Toute solution et/ou conseils seront accueillis avec joie. Merci d'avance.


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Janvier 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> Ma question: 1° une airport express peut-elle servir de relais à une borne d'autre marque. J'ai vu que vous parliez de WDS, mais je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire. 2° Que conseillez-vous comme autre borne (non routeur puisque la cbox est un routeur) en matière de portée de connexion? Faut-il choisir la solution cbox wifi? Y a-t-il de meilleures marques de borne wifi? Comment améliorer la portée du premier étage au rez-de-chaussée? Avec une antenne? Avec une airport express de relai (si c'est possible)?... Toute solution et/ou conseils seront accueillis avec joie. Merci d'avance.



Une borne express n'est pas si chère et c'est la sureté assurée pour sa mise en mode relais ou autre.
Personnellement je ne prendrais que celle là ..


----------



## Valery (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Voici mon problème, j'ai un Ibook G4 avec dernière carte airport, ma borne AE est relié à mon modem ADSL via ethernet, mon FAI est Wanadoo, j'ai bien créé mon réseau avec sécurité WPA... Hier soir tout fonctionnait.

Ce matin j'allume le Mac, la borne est verte, le modem aussi, je me dis parfait tout fonctionne...

Et bien non, bien que le Mac détecte la borne, à côté de l'icone puissance de signal, j'ai toujours le même message qui défile "NEGOCIATION PPPOE EN COURS".

Que dois je faire pour que ca fonctionne automatiquement dès que j'allume mon MAC ???

J'y comprend rien hier soir tout fonctionnait


----------



## Valery (18 Janvier 2006)

Je précise que j'ai fais dernière MAJ de la borne AE après avoir tout configuré, ca viendrait pas de cette MAJ par hasard???

Si oui comment faire pour revenir à la config de base sans MAJ ???


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Janvier 2006)

Valery a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Voici mon problème, j'ai un Ibook G4 avec dernière carte airport, ma borne AE est relié à mon modem ADSL via ethernet, mon FAI est Wanadoo, j'ai bien créé mon réseau avec sécurité WPA... Hier soir tout fonctionnait.
> 
> Ce matin j'allume le Mac, la borne est verte, le modem aussi, je me dis parfait tout fonctionne...
> ...


Va dans préférences système .... puis dans réseau .... puis cliques sur airport ... puis va dans PPOE  et là 2 possibilités :

- soit tu décoches PPPOE (c'est ce que j'ai fait)
- soit tu entres les données que t'a donné ton FAI ... si tu les as reçues

.


----------



## Lived Eht (19 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir

J'ai un petit soucis avec ma borne Airport Express..
Lorsque je l'utilise pour le net, la vitesse de surf est réduite à 70-90 ko/s pourtant ma connexion peut aller jusqu'à 165 ko/s. Avec le cable ethernet directement branché dans mon Powermac, je peux atteindre le maximum. Ce qui est étrange c'est que quand je partage des fichiers via Airport, le débit monte jusqu'à 1 Mo/s (c'est mieux, mais c'est pas encore top)...

Vous auriez une idée de quoi ce problème pourrait venir?


----------



## xuebidon (31 Janvier 2006)

Est-il possible de brancher une borne AE aux États-Unis, à savoir sur du courant 110 volt? Je n'ai trouvé nulle part mention de ce problème. Je sais bien que je peux brancher mon PowerBook 17 ou mon IBook n'importe où, puisque l'alimentation supporte tous les courants. Mais, pour l'Airport Express, je me demande. Merci de me répondre vite, car je pars aux States vendredi prochain.


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Janvier 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> Est-il possible de brancher une borne AE aux États-Unis, à savoir sur du courant 110 volt? Je n'ai trouvé nulle part mention de ce problème. Je sais bien que je peux brancher mon PowerBook 17 ou mon IBook n'importe où, puisque l'alimentation supporte tous les courants. Mais, pour l'Airport Express, je me demande. Merci de me répondre vite, car je pars aux States vendredi prochain.


Oui ... la tension d'alimentation est indiquée en tout petit (même très petit) sur la borne elle-meme au dessus du barre-code coté broches  : 100à240v 0.2A 50-60hz


----------



## xuebidon (1 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... la tension d'alimentation est indiquée en tout petit (même très petit) sur la borne elle-meme au dessus du barre-code coté broches  : 100à240v 0.2A 50-60hz


Merci pour la réponse rapide. Comme j'ai oublié ma borne AE à la campagne, je ne pouvais vérifier de visu. Je suis amplement rassurée


----------



## Thierry PBG4 (1 Février 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

J ai lu vos messages et je ne trouves pas mon pbme ici. Ah oui je m incruste mais je suis vraiment embeté avec ce pbme.

J ai un powerbook G4 carte extreme une borne airport extreme et une imprimante canon IP4000.

Mon pbme est que lorsque j'imprime tout ce passe comme il faut sur deux trois ou mm une impression puis l'imprimante ce bloque et ne redemarre qui si je me en pause et reimprime a partir du gestionneaire d'impression, ce qui assez génant c que l'impression suivante est en negatif ou byzare et c assez génant lorsque c du papier photo.

J'ais essayé beaucoup de chose vu au cour de ces pages mais sans résultat. Si quelqu'un peux me donner un petit coup de main ce serait le plus sympa et surtout le bienvenue.

MAC OSX 10.4.4 - 1.25 Ghz - 768 Mo DDR

A trés bientot je l'espère.

Amicalement Thierry


----------



## semac (19 Février 2006)

à moi d'exposer mon problème : j'ai un emac 1ghz, carte airport extreme (reconnue) et une borne airport express. système 10.3.9 AirPort 4.2.
Mon problème est que la borne est bien au vert, mais totalement invisble du mac !! même Utilitaire Admin AirPort ne la vois pas et ne peut créer de réseau !! Une solution ??!!??

Petite précision, cette borne était branchée sur mon iBook, avant qu'il ne rende l'âme, et fonctionnai à merveille


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Février 2006)

semac a dit:
			
		

> à moi d'exposer mon problème : j'ai un emac 1ghz, carte airport extreme (reconnue) et une borne airport express. système 10.3.9 AirPort 4.2.
> Mon problème est que la borne est bien au vert, mais totalement invisble du mac !! même Utilitaire Admin AirPort ne la vois pas et ne peut créer de réseau !! Une solution ??!!??
> 
> Petite précision, cette borne était branchée sur mon iBook, avant qu'il ne rende l'âme, et fonctionnai à merveille


Verifie la correspondance des canaux d'émission et des noms de réseau

Sur le mac :
 "pomme" ... "à propos .." "plus d'infos" .. "réseau" ... "carte airport" :
- relever le n° du ... "canal sans fil" 
- relever le nom du "réseau"

Sur la borne :
Lancer l'utilitaire "admin airport" .. mot de passe "admin" .... aller dans l'onglet "airport"  
- vérifier que le n° du canal est identique à celui du mac ... et rectifier si nécessaire
- vérifier que le nom du réseau est identique à celui du mac ... et rectifier si nécessaire

Si par contre les deux sont identiques alors plus qu'une solution : faire un reset de ta borne (10sec) et reconfigurer le tout


----------



## semac (20 Février 2006)

j'ai tout réinstallé, reformatage du disque, réinstallation de l'os et de tout le reste.
j'avais un autre problème, mes mises à jour ne se faisait plus !!
total j'ai tout réinstallé, fait un reset de la borne et tout fonctionne à merveille !


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Février 2006)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tout réinstallé, reformatage du disque, réinstallation de l'os et de tout le reste.
> j'avais un autre problème, mes mises à jour ne se faisait plus !!
> total j'ai tout réinstallé, fait un reset de la borne et tout fonctionne à merveille !


Super ... souvent prendre la peine de reprendre le problème à zéro résoud la plupart des problèmes


----------



## Pifou (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question concernant les réseaux Airport :
J'ai installé depuis peu (hier soir en fait :rateau: ) une carte Airport Extreme sur mon IMac G4 qui me sert à diffuser mes titres iTunes vers ma chaine HiFi via une borne Airport Express (c'est tout pour l'instant).
Comme j'ai deux pitchouns de 1 et 3 ans :love: à la maison et que je ne souhaite pas les exposer continuellement à un signal supplémentaire (il y en a déjà bien assez entre la TV, les radios, les téléphones portables et j'en passe :affraid: ), j'éteins (débranche) la borne Airport Express lorsque je ne m'en sers pas.
Je me demande si cela est suffisant ou si il faut en plus que je demande à mon iMac de désactiver la carte Airport Extreme (menu du signal Airport dans le bandeau supérieur)  En d'autres termes, la borne Airport Express éteinte, le Mac continue-t'il d'émetre (recherche de borne par exemple) tant que l'on n'a pas demandé la désactivation de la carte ?
Merci d'avance de vos lumières sur le sujet


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mars 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une petite question concernant les réseaux Airport :
> J'ai installé depuis peu (hier soir en fait :rateau: ) une carte Airport Extreme sur mon IMac G4 qui me sert à diffuser mes titres iTunes vers ma chaine HiFi via une borne Airport Express (c'est tout pour l'instant).
> ...


Oui ... les cartes et bornes sont des émetteurs à ondes permanentes .... ne pas les déconnecter logicielement parlant signife les laisser émettre leurs rayonnements HF

Mais bon ces rayonements "domestiques" sont loin de rivaliser avec les émissions plus "industrielles" qui nous agressent journalièrement comme les ondes radars .. télévision ...gsm ... radiodiffusion ... satellites ... gps ... radio-amateurs ... émetteurs de police-ambulances-pompiers ... balises aeronautiques ... etc etc ....

Le wifi et le bluetooh sont une goutte d'eau dans l'ocean d'ondes de toutes sortes qui nous traversent de façon PERMANENTE à l'insu de notre plein gré!!!

Mais franchement doit-on vraiment s'inquiéter de la chose comme de notre soi-disante nourriture dégueulasses qui aurait dû nous exterminer de façon précipitée comme le prévoyaient nos anciens ..... 

Or on n'a jamais vécu aussi vieux qu'à notre époque!


.


----------



## bobby001 (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis intéressé par cette borne uniquement pour envoyer la musique du portable au salon.

ma config c'est la suivante : 

PB de ma signature
Modem ADSL de marque quelconque (je suis en chine et je connais pas la marque)
Routeur Linksys WRT54G un des derniers modèles connecter en PPPOE sur le modem


Sachant que j'avais un des premiers modèles de WRT54G qui supportait d'étendre le réseau wifi par une autre borne et que mon beauf avait besoin de ça et qu'il avait acheté un WRT54G récent qui apparemment ne le supportait plus : je me retrouve avec un routeur qui d'après lui ne supporte pas ça car je lui ai filé mon vieux et j'ai pris le neuf bien que je l'ai prévenu qu'un jour je pourrais en avoir besoin.

Je n'ai que faire d'étendre le réseau car l'appart est pas très grand et le routeur Linksys couvre tout : peut-on utiliser la borne express comme un simple ordi (au niveau du réseau) : c'est à dire qu'elle prend une IP du réseau local et qu'elle ne s'occupe pas d'étendre le réseau ?

J'espère avoir était clair, si vous pouvez m'aider, merci


----------



## Pifou (3 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... les cartes et bornes sont des émetteurs à ondes permanentes .... ne pas les déconnecter logicielement parlant signife les laisser émettre leurs rayonnements HF
> 
> Mais bon ces rayonements "domestiques" sont loin de rivaliser avec les émissions plus "industrielles" qui nous agressent journalièrement comme les ondes radars .. télévision ...gsm ... radiodiffusion ... satellites ... gps ... radio-amateurs ... émetteurs de police-ambulances-pompiers ... balises aeronautiques ... etc etc ....
> 
> ...


Merci tout d'abord pour ta réponse claire  
Pas d'inquiétude, je ne suis pas victime d'alarmisme aïgu vis-à-vis de tous les rayonnements auxquels nous sommes soumis ; je cherche simplement à ne pas en rajouter "pour rien" lorsque je n'en ai pas l'usage


----------



## bobby001 (3 Mars 2006)

Bonne nouvelle j'ai acheté aujourd'hui l'airport express après avoir fait 4 magasins et négocier un peu (tout se négocie en chine  ). elle marche nickelle, super simple à mettre en place et le linksys n'a pas bronché pour permettre à l'airpotr express de rejoindre le réseau, j'avais un peu peur.

une petite question : si j'ai branché la borne en joindre réseau wifi, et pas en joindre airport extrême (WDS) est-ce que j'ai quand même une extension de réseau ? (je pense pas d'après ce que j'ai compris au sujet du WDS.


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nouvelle j'ai acheté aujourd'hui l'airport express après avoir fait 4 magasins et négocier un peu (tout se négocie en chine  ). elle marche nickelle, super simple à mettre en place et le linksys n'a pas bronché pour permettre à l'airpotr express de rejoindre le réseau, j'avais un peu peur.
> 
> une petite question : si j'ai branché la borne en joindre réseau wifi, et pas en joindre airport extrême (WDS) est-ce que j'ai quand même une extension de réseau ? (je pense pas d'après ce que j'ai compris au sujet du WDS.


Si tu as une seule borne express en liaison directe avec ton mac le mode wifi suffit
Si tu veux utiliser une seconde borne express pour étendre encore plus ton réseau il est nécessaire de mettre en oeuvre le mode WDS

Avec ce mode tu pourras:
- mettre ta 1ere borne en mode "relais"
- mettre ta 2eme borne en mode "borne distante" 

En résumé :
En mode Wifi on a ceci:
PB ---> borne express -----> modem wifi
en mode WDS on a ceci:
PB -----> 2eme borne express (borne distante) ----- > 1ere borne express (relais) ----> modem WIFI


----------



## bobby001 (4 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as une seule borne express en liaison directe avec ton mac le mode wifi suffit
> Si tu veux utiliser une seconde borne express pour étendre encore plus ton réseau il est nécessaire de mettre en oeuvre le mode WDS
> 
> Avec ce mode tu pourras:
> ...



tu n'as pas compris 

ma config actuelle est :
Modem ADSL
Routeur linksys WRT54G Wifi auquel sont connectés le powerbook, l'IBM et la borne airport en mode client le tout en wifi.

Si je comprends bien en mode cliente la borne a juste prise une adresse DHCP et se comporte comme un ordi, c'est à dire qu'elle étend pas le réseau. Faut que je passe le Linksys en mode WDS et la borne aussi pour étendre le réseau ? J'en ai pas vraiment besoin à l'heure actuelle mais pour une futur évolution j'aimerais bien savoir si j'ai juste : mode client pas d'extension de réseau, mode WDS extension du réseau


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas compris
> 
> ma config actuelle est :
> Modem ADSL
> ...


Tu as tout compris


----------



## bobby001 (4 Mars 2006)

Merci 

Maintenant j'ai un petit soucis : j'ai mon réseau en WEP 128 Bit tout marche (j'ai même configuré la borne en WDS et ça passe bien). Je veux augmenter la sécurité et tout passer en WPA : le linksys aucun soucis, la powerbook aucun soucis, la debian : un peu chau à configurer je me suis pas trop attardé dessus, mais l'airport express rien à faire elle a la Led verte mais invisible sur le réseau :/. elle veut rien savoir en WPA. Quelqu'un a déja eu le problème ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Maintenant j'ai un petit soucis : j'ai mon réseau en WEP 128 Bit tout marche (j'ai même configuré la borne en WDS et ça passe bien). Je veux augmenter la sécurité et tout passer en WPA : le linksys aucun soucis, la powerbook aucun soucis, la debian : un peu chau à configurer je me suis pas trop attardé dessus, mais l'airport express rien à faire elle a la Led verte mais invisible sur le réseau :/. elle veut rien savoir en WPA. Quelqu'un a déja eu le problème ?


Il y a eu un thread la dessus .. ça marchait pas en WPA et voici la conversation finale que j'avais conservé dans mes archives:

"salut
essaye avec une clé wep de 40 bit"

"cool, ca marche!! tu avais raison!! je te remercie!!!"


----------



## bobby001 (5 Mars 2006)

ouais j'ai vu ça sur un site : le WDS ne marche pas en WPA, c'est un bug/limitation de l'airport Express. Je reste en WEP 128bit alors, ça marche très bien. C'était juste pour sécuriser un peu +.

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## bobby001 (5 Mars 2006)

J'ai lut sur un sujet du forum que le WDS réduisait considérablement le débit du Wifi c'est vrai ?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lut sur un sujet du forum que le WDS réduisait considérablement le débit du Wifi c'est vrai ?



Oui .. cela est vrai:
Lu sur http://www.atim.com/iso_album/mu_wli2454_v1.1.pdf
AP with repeating (WDS) : Ce mode appelé communément « Wireless Distribution
System » offre la possibilité de relayer un paquet non pas directement à la station de
destination, mais plutôt à un autre AP, à travers les airs ! Ceci permet d&#8217;étendre la couverture
du réseau sans fil avec des AP qui ne sont pas connectés au réseau filaire.
Il est conseillé de limiter le nombre de répéteurs à 8, *sachant que le débit est réduit de moitié
à chaque répétition * Pour fonctionner, tous les WLI2454G doivent être configurés dans ce mode
et avec le même canal radio.

    =====================================

Un site à lire absolument .. on y apprend pas mal de choses interessantes
http://www.studerus.ch/publikationen/WLAN_Guide_2005_f.pdf

Notament sur le WDS:
Il n&#8217;est pas toujours possible de poser de nouveaux câbles Ethernet dans des bâtiments existants tels que les hôtels, écoles etc. Le Wireless Distribution System (WDS) réduit le câblage des points au minimum : l&#8217;alimentation du réseau n&#8217;a lieu que via un seul pointd&#8217;accès. Les points d&#8217;accès, par ex. plusieurs G-3000(802.11g / 54 Mbps) distribuent alors les données sur plusieurs étages, et ce sans câbles. Chaque G-3000 permet l&#8217;utilisation de cinq autres G-3000 en mode pont.* Il faut toutefois tenir compte du fait que chaque connexion WDS réduit la performance globale.
* Si le nombre de points d&#8217;accès ne dépasse pas huit, la navigation sur Internet ne pose aucun problème.

Notament sur Le choix correct des canaux radio:
La bande de 2,4 GHz propose 13 canaux radio pour WLAN. Cependant, à l&#8217;intérieur d&#8217;un rayon particulier, il n&#8217;est possible d&#8217;exploiter que 3 canaux sans qu&#8217;ils ne se chevauchent. Le recouvrement de canaux et une puissance d&#8217;émission élevée rendent la connexion WLAN souvent instable. Afin que les points d&#8217;accès proches les uns des autres ne se dérangent pas, il est conseillé d&#8217;utiliser des canaux éloignés, par ex. 1, 6 et 11.

Notament sur le bon emplacement des points d'accès:
L&#8217;emplacement idéal d&#8217;un point d&#8217;accès.Les hangars avec des étagères métalliques ou certains bâtiments en béton représentent un grand défi pour le responsable informatique. En général, l&#8217;emplacement des points d&#8217;accès (PA) ne s&#8217;adapte pas aux raccordements Ethernet existants mais dépend de la couverture radio souhaitée. Un PA ne devrait pas être installé directement sur du métal. Très souvent, une petite distance (env. 15 cm) suffit pour améliorer l&#8217;émission.
Les antennes directrices peuvent également améliorer la couverture. Elles séparent le local en plusieurs secteurs et doivent être installées de telle façon à ce que leur angle d&#8217;émission ne se croisent pas.


.


----------



## silverkingz design (10 Mars 2006)

Quand on a une erreur NAT...cela signifie qu'il y a un bleme au niveau du routeur?
j'ai une freebox relié à une airport express, j'ai vu dans la confi de la borne qu'on pouvait distribuer de IP en mode 10.0.1.1 par ex (NAT blablabla).
est-ce que c'est pour ça que j'obtiens des erreurs NAT?
quel meilleure config pour desactiver ce truc dans la borne airport?

merci.


----------



## jo_6466 (10 Mars 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a une erreur NAT...cela signifie qu'il y a un bleme au niveau du routeur?
> j'ai une freebox relié à une airport express, j'ai vu dans la confi de la borne qu'on pouvait distribuer de IP en mode 10.0.1.1 par ex (NAT blablabla).
> est-ce que c'est pour ça que j'obtiens des erreurs NAT?
> quel meilleure config pour desactiver ce truc dans la borne airport?
> ...


perso je travaille avec 192.168.0.1 etc ..... et no problem


----------



## Hugo Suppo (11 Mars 2006)

Chers amis,
Je viens d'installer un airPort express pour avoir internet sans fils sur mes 2 Macs. Comme mes enfants ont de PCs je viens d'acheter un adaptateur Wireless CardBuss compatível avec IEEE 802.11g mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner. Je suis professeur pas informaticien!
Comment faire pour capter le signal de mon AirPort Express dans les PCs? 
Merci et salutations tropicaux
Hugo (Rio de Janeiro)http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Mars 2006)

Hugo Suppo a dit:
			
		

> Chers amis,
> Je viens d'installer un airPort express pour avoir internet sans fils sur mes 2 Macs. Comme mes enfants ont de PCs je viens d'acheter un adaptateur Wireless CardBuss compatível avec IEEE 802.11g mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner. Je suis professeur pas informaticien!
> Comment faire pour capter le signal de mon AirPort Express dans les PCs?
> Merci et salutations tropicaux
> Hugo (Rio de Janeiro)http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/smile.gif


- installe le driver de ta carte wifi sur tes pc
- configure les cartes pour avoir le même nom de réseau sur TOUS les macs et pc
(pour le connaitre sur les mac faire "pomme"+"à propos"+"plus d'infos"+"reseau"+"carte airport")
(pour le connaitre sur les pc faire "panneau de configuration"+"reseau")
- configure les cartes pour avoir le même n° de canal sur TOUS les macs et pc
(idem)

Dès lors tu devrais pouvoir voir un début de solution ... car je pense que malheureusement ce ne sera pas fini


----------



## saturnin (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

N'y connaissant rien en réseau, j'essaie d'installer airport express simplment pour pouvoir écouter itunes sur des enceintes et y relier mon imprimante.
Problème : lorsque je branche l'airport express la led clignote orange et ne vient jamais au vert, je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire.
Dans le manuel ce problème ext exposé pour le cas où l'on souhaite l'utiliser pour un modem non wifi (hors j'ai une livebox wifi).
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider!!

Je me réponds tout seul (si ça peut en aider d'autres tant mieux) :
http://blog.gfblog.com/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider!!


Allez c'est parti!

*Recherche d'infos
------------------*
- faire "pomme" + "a pros du mac" + "plus d'infos" + "reseau" + "carte airport" 
- relever le nom repris dans "réseau sans fil actuel" et le "n° de canal sans fil"

*Préparation de ta borne express
--------------------------------*
- rapproche ta borne de ton mac pour mettre hors de cause un éloignement exagéré de celle-ci
- presse pendant 10 secondes le bouton reset de ta borne

*Configuration de la borne (lancer l'utilitaire "admin airport")
------------------------- *
- "mot de passe" = admin
- vérifier que la borne apparait dans la liste
- cliquer dessus ... une fenêtre à plusieurs onglets apparait

1er onglet "airport" 
- "borne d'accés" + "nom" = introduire un nom quelqconque (sans importance)
- "Réseau airport" + "nom" = le nom relevé plus haut dans recherche infos
- "canal" = le n° relevé plus haut dans recherche infos
- ne pas toucher au reste pour l'instant

2eme onglet "internet"
"connexion via" = airport (WDS)
"adresse MAC" = aparition automatique du n° de ta borne
"configurer" = via DHCP

3eme onglet "réseau"
Ne rien cocher

4eme et 5eme onglets
ne rien faire

6eme onglet "WDS"
- cocher "activer cette borne en tant que" = "borne d'accès distante"
- cocher "permettre l'acès à cette borne .. "

7eme onglet "musique"
- cocher "activer Itunes sur cette borne"
- "nom" = un nom quelconque (sans importance)

dernière étape
- cliquer sur "mettre à jour" la borne
- la borne se réinitailise .... elle clignote jaune .. puis devient verte une seconde ... puis reclignotte jaune 8 fois ... puis devient définitivement verte

*
Configuration des tâches de la borne  (lancer l'utilitaire "assistant réglages airport)
-------------------------------------*
1ere fenêtre
- choisir "modifier ..... "

2eme fenêtre
- le nom relevé plus haut dans recherche infos apparait

3eme fenêtre
- la borne apparait dans la liste
- cliquer sur "identifier" ... la led verte se met à clignoter

4eme fenêtre
- tous le paramêtre de la borne apparaissent (ne rien faire)

5eme fenêtre 
- cliquer sur "mettre à jour"


*Lancer Itunes
--------------*
- sélectionner la borne en bas à droite .. attendre quelques secondes .... et bonne écoute!


----------



## saturnin (19 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Allez c'est parti!
> 
> *Recherche d'infos
> ------------------*
> ...



Merci beaucoup t'es genialissime!!
Enfin je n'ai pas fait tout ce que tu as décrit plus haut mais ça marche (en fat j'ai suivi le lien indiqué un peu plus haut et bon pour l'instant ça va).
J'espere que ta description servira à tous ceux qui comme moi n'y connaissent rien du tout en réseau.
D'ailleurs petite question, je ne pense pas que cela soit possible mais... si je suis quelque part avec mon ibook et mon airport express, sans modem disponible... est ce que c'est possible de faire fonctionner airtunes juste avec ces deux objets? (à vrai dire je continue de trouver cela bizarre qu'il faille un modem alors que bon mes morceaux sont sur mon ibook et mes enceintes branchés sur aiport, maintenant il se trouve que si je ne mets pas ma livebox en mode association la diode de mon airport reste verte).


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup t'es genialissime!!
> Enfin je n'ai pas fait tout ce que tu as décrit plus haut mais ça marche (en fat j'ai suivi le lien indiqué un peu plus haut et bon pour l'instant ça va).
> J'espere que ta description servira à tous ceux qui comme moi n'y connaissent rien du tout en réseau.
> D'ailleurs petite question, je ne pense pas que cela soit possible mais... si je suis quelque part avec mon ibook et mon airport express, sans modem disponible... est ce que c'est possible de faire fonctionner airtunes juste avec ces deux objets? (à vrai dire je continue de trouver cela bizarre qu'il faille un modem alors que bon mes morceaux sont sur mon ibook et mes enceintes branchés sur aiport, maintenant il se trouve que si je ne mets pas ma livebox en mode association la diode de mon airport reste verte).


Oui c'est possible ... 

- Lance la procédure "Configuration des tâches de la borne (lancer l'utilitaire "assistant réglages airport)" décrite dans mon post et tu devrais pouvoir écouter ta musique sans l'aide de ta livebox

- A vérifier aussi l'onglet n° 7 de mon post dans "Configuration de la borne (lancer l'utilitaire "admin airport")

Ta led reste verte sans ta livebox parce que ta borne est en communication directe avec ton Ibook en wifi


----------



## bobby001 (21 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé une nouvelle utilisation à ma borne airport :

Le walkman dans la maison que je contrôle grâce à salling clicker 

Par contre est il possible de baisser la puissance de sortie car avec mes Koss porta pro c'est un peu trop fort même au mini. Avec les Shure j'ai pas essayé mais sachant que je dois me mettre au 1/3 de mon Iriver avec les shure pour avoir le même volume que 2/3 avec les koss je risque d'en prendre plei nla tête :/

Bon je réponds à ma question tout seul : le seul moyen est de baisser la partie pre amp de l'equalizer :/


----------



## megared (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un sait-t-il s'il est possible d'utiliser la borne airport express avec d'autres logiciels que itunes, voir même au mieux avec tous les sons qui sortent de l'ordi.

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Il y a l'utilitaire Airfoil, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Avril 2006)

megared a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Quelqu'un sait-t-il s'il est possible d'utiliser la borne airport express avec d'autres logiciels que itunes, voir même au mieux avec tous les sons qui sortent de l'ordi.
> 
> Merci de votre réponse.


- Airfoil = pour diriger tous les sons de ton Mac vers la sortie hifi de tes bornes express   
- CyTV client = pour regarder sur ton portable les images télé envoyée par ton Fixe sur lequel est branché EyeTV lorsque la portée est insuffisante entre ton portable et ton fixe


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Avril 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pouvoir étendre mon réseau avec mon Airport Express, mais je crains que ce ne soit possible que si l'on dispose d'une borne Airport Extreme.
> 
> Me trompe-je?
> 
> ...


Oui tu te trompes ... tous les types de bornes airport peuvent être configurées de 3 manières différentes:
- borne "principale" = à choisir lorsque la borne recoit la connexion internet directe via le modem adsl wifi ou non
- borne "distante" = à choisir lorsque la portée de la borne permet de se connecter directement à la borne principale (il te sera demandé l'ID de ta borne principale)
- borne "relais" = à choisir lorsque la borne est destinée à servir d'intermédiaire entre la borne principale et la borne distante lorsque la portée de celle-ci est insuffisante pour dialoguer avec la borne principale (il te sera demandé l'ID de ta borne principale et des bornes distantes)

Ces modes sont configurables dans l'onglet WDS de l'utilitaire "admin airport"

Ps: je te recommande:
- de faire un reset de toutes les bornes d'abord (10sec sur le bouton reset)
- de rapprocher toutes les bornes de la borne principale lors de la configuration
- de commencer dans l'ordre "borne principale" puis "bornes distantes" puis "bornes relais"


.


----------



## Pifou (3 Avril 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie d'installer airport express simplment pour pouvoir écouter itunes sur des enceintes et y relier mon imprimante.
> Problème : lorsque je branche l'airport express la led clignote orange et ne vient jamais au vert, je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire.


 
J'ai une borne Airport Express que j'utilise avec AirTunes. Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais j'ai la led qui clignote orange en permanence (elle ne revient pas au vert après son démarrage :hein: ) et malgré ça, tout fonctionne très bien (la musique passe sans problème et sans coupure de mon iMac à ma chaine HiFi) ... :mouais:


----------



## saturnin (3 Avril 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une borne Airport Express que j'utilise avec AirTunes. Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider, mais j'ai la led qui clignote orange en permanence (elle ne revient pas au vert après son démarrage :hein: ) et malgré ça, tout fonctionne très bien (la musique passe sans problème et sans coupure de mon iMac à ma chaine HiFi) ... :mouais:



Grace à l'aide de personnes sur ce forum (merci) et ce site site j'ai trouvé la solution.
Essaie si tu veux.


----------



## megared (3 Avril 2006)

merci pour vos réponses je vais tester ça tout de suite


----------



## Pifou (4 Avril 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Grace à l'aide de personnes sur ce forum (merci) et ce site site j'ai trouvé la solution.
> Essaie si tu veux.



Merci pour ton aide et le site que tu recommandes mais je n'utilise pas ma borne Airport avec une Livebox ni un autre modem d'ailleurs, elle me sert uniquement pour transmettre la musique de mon iMac à ma chaine HiFi. Ca marche d'ailleurs très bien, mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi le voyant est en permanence orange clignotant :mouais:


----------



## elebenn (4 Avril 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai un problème. J'ai réinitialisé ma borne airport express. Maintenant, elle fonctionne très bien pour la musique, et pour internet, les préférences réseau m'indiquent que airport est connecté au réseau et à internet (voyant vert); néanmoins, la borne clignote de sa diode orange, ne devient jamais verte, et je ne peux donc pas me connecter à internet. par contre, par ethernet, internet fonctionne.

Pour le diagnostic réseau, tous les voyants sont verts à part internet, qui est orange, et donc celui qui le suit.

Je suis avec un modem neufbox trio2.
Merci de m'accorder de l'aide car c'est INCROYABLE que ça fonctionne, et puis qu'on réinitialise, qu'on suive la procédure (assisstant connection) et que paf! internet ne fonctionne plus! 

ça m'énerve tellement! Aidez moi svp...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2006)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai un problème. J'ai réinitialisé ma borne airport express. Maintenant, elle fonctionne très bien pour la musique, et pour internet, les préférences réseau m'indiquent que airport est connecté au réseau et à internet (voyant vert); néanmoins, la borne clignote de sa diode orange, ne devient jamais verte, et je ne peux donc pas me connecter à internet. par contre, par ethernet, internet fonctionne.
> 
> Pour le diagnostic réseau, tous les voyants sont verts à part internet, qui est orange, et donc celui qui le suit.
> 
> ...


Pour rappel:
Lorsque l'on met une borne express sous tension il y a 3 phases:
- led verte pendant 1 sec = tension d'alimentation ok
- puis led jaune fixe pendant 30sec = test du hard 
- puis led verte pendant 1 seconde = hard ok
- puis led jaune clignotte 8 fois minimun = recherche Wifi
- puis led verte définitive = Wifi trouvé

Donc si la led de ta borne clignotte en jaune continuellement c'est que:
- ta borne est trop loin de ton Mac ... essaye de la rapprocher et de la relancer
- ta borne n'est pas sur le même canal que ton mac et pas dans le même groupe ... donc à vérifier
 Sur ton mac
 il faut faire" pomme" + "à propos de" + "réseau" + "plus d'infos" + "carte airport" 
S ur ta borne 
Lancer "utilitaire admin airport" .. ta borne doit apparaitre et en cliquant dessus choisir "aiport" et verifier groupe et canal


----------



## elebenn (4 Avril 2006)

Ces rappels sont quand même très basique! Heureusement que j'ai vérifié ça.
C'est gentil tout de même. J'ai repris depuis 0, et désormais, ça refonctionne avec le FW6.1.1, mais pas en 6.3. Étrange, mais au moins ça marche très bien maintenant.

Par ailleurs, de nombreux membres du forum se plaignent du fait que airport ne se connecte pas automatiquement après un redémarrage. À priori, le problème vient du nouveau FW. En repassant en 6.1.1, ça se reconnecte bien.

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Avril 2006)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Ces rappels sont quand même très basique! Heureusement que j'ai vérifié ça.
> C'est gentil tout de même. J'ai repris depuis 0, et désormais, ça refonctionne avec le FW6.1.1, mais pas en 6.3. Étrange, mais au moins ça marche très bien maintenant.
> 
> Par ailleurs, de nombreux membres du forum se plaignent du fait que airport ne se connecte pas automatiquement après un redémarrage. À priori, le problème vient du nouveau FW. En repassant en 6.1.1, ça se reconnecte bien.
> ...


Ces petits rappels basiques aident souvent au diagnostic des problèmes et par conséquent à leur solution ... 
perso je suis sur FW6.2 et tout est ok


.


----------



## elebenn (4 Avril 2006)

ça ne sert à rien de bouder!  ça ne résout aucun problème et ça peut même en poser d'autres! Je disais juste qu'ils étaient basique, ne dis pas le contraire!  ça n'empêche que c'était bien gentil à toi de pencher sur mon problème... Enfin bref!

Sinon moi aussi avant que je réinitialise ma borne, le FW6.3 (le dernier en date) fontionnait très bien (mis à part ce problème de connexion automatique). C'est après que ça a fichu le camp, et après de multiples recherches, j'en suis arrivé à la solution que j'expliquais.

En tout cas, j'espère que ça fonctionnera pour ceux qui ont le même problème!!


----------



## bayeteli (4 Avril 2006)

j'ai le meme probleme que toi je n'arrive pas a tenir une connection constante avec ma carte airport extreme je voudrais avoir des conseils pour stabiliser ma connection avis a tous merci


----------



## ericroc (6 Avril 2006)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai cherché depuis quelques jours dans les sujets mais je ne trouve aucune réponse.

Je n'arrive pas a configurer la borne airport sur mon Imac G5 Rev B, elle est détectée, mais lors de la config je dois donner le client DHCP, or je n'ai aucune idée" de ce que cela peut etre???

Je suis avec numéricable, et un modem thomson pour le Cable.

Merci de vôtre aide


----------



## nikolo (7 Avril 2006)

en dhcp tu n'as pas besoinde nommer le client dhcp.

cela se fait tout seul.


----------



## ericroc (8 Avril 2006)

eh bien non ça ne se fait pas tout seul, je ne comprend pas, numericable me donne le nom de domaine DHCP, mais je n'ai pas de nom de client DHCP, donc ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.

j'ai aussi le numéro de serveur DNS 1 et 2


----------



## SupaPictave (17 Avril 2006)

Salut!

Je commence à échaffauder le plan d'un réseau Wifi pour chez moi.
Et la borne Aiport Express est dedans. Je veux y connecter ma chaine hifi et mon  imprimante (Canon i350 USB). Je n'ai pour l'instant pas besoin de l'utiliser pour étendre la couverture Wifi chez moi, vu que je suis en appart'.

Cependant, j'aimerais quand même garder cette possibilité sous le coude.
Problême, j'ai du mal à trouver un bon modem/routeur qui soit WDS. Je lorgne du coté de chez Linksys, mais les avis sur le WAG54G divergent, et apparemment le WAG354G ne supporte pas le WDS.

Bref, mieux qu'un long discours, voila le schéma approximatif de l'installation que j'imagine :





L'agencement actuel est en haut. En dessous, mon réseau avec juste l'AE, en gardant mon ancien modem ethernet. Il reste alors encore le fil du téléphone qui court à travers l'appart' jusqu'au modem.
La dernière, la config $$Fully Wireless$$ (je me demande alors s'il est pertinent de passer l'AE en WDS, tant que j'en ai pas besoin), avec le modem/routeur Wifi encore à déterminer.

Juste quelques interrogations. Pour la config du réseau et du WDS, je pense avoir pigé le truc (j'y connais pas grand chose en Wifi er réseaux), ça a pas l'air trop sorcier. Reste, comme je le dis quelques lignes plus haut, la question de la pertinence du truc, tant que j'en ai pas besoin.
En revanche je me demande si mon imprimante fonctionnera. Elle fonctionne sous Tiger (à part le recto/verso, grrrrr), donc j'imagine qu'elle fonctionnerait sans problême par le biais de l'AE, mais bon, je m'interroge quand même.

Oualou


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Je commence à échaffauder le plan d'un réseau Wifi pour chez moi.
> Et la borne Aiport Express est dedans. Je veux y connecter ma chaine hifi et mon  imprimante (Canon i350 USB). Je n'ai pour l'instant pas besoin de l'utiliser pour étendre la couverture Wifi chez moi, vu que je suis en appart'.
> ...



Y a plus simple:
- Tu gardes ton modem actuel branché sur la ligne téléphonique
- Tu achètes une 2eme borne express que tu places tout juste à coté et sur laquelle tu branches ton modem

voilà c'est tout .. tu as ton modem WDS ... et en mieux puisque tu pourrais y connecter une 2eme chaine hi-fi dessus
Si en plus ton Ibook a l'airport alors plus aucun fil du tout!!

Il n'y a effectivement aucune raison pour que ton n'imprimante ne fonctionne pas à condition qu'elle soit compatible AE
A vérifier ici  http://www.efelix.co.uk/tech/1013.html


----------



## SupaPictave (17 Avril 2006)

Ok, donc je ne m'équipe qu'en bornes Express, et zou, ça roule?

J'avais dans l'esprit de remplacer l'ensemble modem + borne par un modem/routeur qui centraliserait le tout histoire d'avoir moins de fils à coté de la prise téléphone, mais c'est vrai que c'est plus simple...
Bon, ça rajoute quelques  au budget 
Mais pas tant que ça par rapport à un bon modem/routeur (une bonne quarantaine d'euros quand même)...

J'ai les mêmes options d'administration que sur un truc plus standard? 
En gros, la borne Express c'est l'équivalent d'un routeur quoi, si j'ai bien pigé.

J'm'en va étudier ça... Au fond de mon lit 
Merci!

(peut-être attendre la prochaine norme Wifi, le 802-bidule-N?)


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Ok, donc je ne m'équipe qu'en bornes Express, et zou, ça roule?
> 
> J'avais dans l'esprit de remplacer l'ensemble modem + borne par un modem/routeur qui centraliserait le tout histoire d'avoir moins de fils à coté de la prise téléphone, mais c'est vrai que c'est plus simple...
> Bon, ça rajoute quelques  au budget
> ...


Sûr que ça roule!! ... j'ai la même config à la maison


----------



## Los Pebos (20 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,


J'arrive tranquillement dans le monde Apple (j'ai un PC portable et suis chez PC depuis longtemps) par la porte AirPort Express. Le moins que je puisse dire après quelques jours d'utilisation, c'est cque c'est que du bonheur !
Pour l'instant, elle est reliée directement à mon modem Noos en ethernet et le Wi-Fi vers mon portable marche impec, l'imprimanet aussi et le son est nickel.

Cependant, j'ai deux questions :

- la première : peut-on utiliser la borne AirPort Express seulement pour envoyer de la musique sur sa chaîne en Wi-Fi ? J'entends par là sans connecter la borne à une connexion Internet (cas d'une maison de vacances où il n'y a pas de connexion Wi-Fi ou filaire mais qu'on veut utiliser la borne pour envoyer de la musique sur la chaîne sans fil). En gros, je me demande s'il est possible de créer un réseau ad-hoc entre la borne et un ordinateur pour profiter du AirTunes.

- la seconde : j'ai jusqu'à maintenant surfé sur Internet en filaire derrière un routeur (DLink DI-604). Ce dernier avait en entrée l'arrivée du modem et en sortie un cable vers mon portable et un autre vers une XBox. Tout marchait impeccablement bien.
Seulement, maintenant, j'aimerais rapatrier la XBox dans le réseau mais, n'étant pas Wi-Fi, elle serait branchée au routeur en filaire selon le schéma suivant.

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/5365/network6yy.jpg

J'ai tenté plusieurs branchements de ce type (activant ou non la distribution d'IP sous la borne...) mais ça ne marche pas : la borne reçoit bien une adresse IP de la part du routeur filaire mais on dirait qu'elle n'envoit aucun signal Wi-Fi car le portable n'en voit aucun.
De plus, je me dis que si je veux faire entrer un PDA (ou un autre ordi) en Wi-Fi, la borne va devoir lui attribuer une adresse IP, donc ne pas désactiver son DHCP (celui de l'AirPort) et donc ceci reviendrait à connecter un routeur Wi-Fi (Airport Express) à un routeur filaire (DLink). Je ne sais pas si c'est du domaine du possible.

Je suis donc revenu, en attendant, au montage-type (modem ---- AirPort )))) Portable) me disant qu'au besoin, le portable ferait le pont pour la console de façon épisodique mais ça me chagrine un peu quand même.
Désolé pour la longueur et merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Avril 2006)

Los Pebos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> J'arrive tranquillement dans le monde Apple (j'ai un PC portable et suis chez PC depuis longtemps) par la porte AirPort Express. Le moins que je puisse dire après quelques jours d'utilisation, c'est cque c'est que du bonheur !
> 
> Je suis donc revenu, en attendant, au montage-type (modem ---- AirPort )))) Portable) me disant qu'au besoin, le portable ferait le pont pour la console de façon épisodique mais ça me chagrine un peu quand même.
> Désolé pour la longueur et merci d'avance pour vos lumières



1) Oui pour la musique sans connexion internet
2) j'ai une config similaire mais ce n'est pas une Xbox que j'ai mais un PC ... si la portable ne voit pas la borne c'est qu'elle n'émet pas sur le même canal que lui

donc:
- vérifie si la borne et le portable utilise le même canal
- vérifie si le portable n'est pas trop loin
- réinitialise ta borne (10 secondes sur le bouton) et recommence


----------



## Los Pebos (21 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> 1) Oui pour la musique sans connexion internet
> 2) j'ai une config similaire mais ce n'est pas une Xbox que j'ai mais un PC ... si la portable ne voit pas la borne c'est qu'elle n'émet pas sur le même canal que lui
> 
> donc:
> ...


Salut,

Merci pour les réponses.

1) Pour la musique sans connexion Internet, je vais tester ça. Je ne vois pas trop comment faire, je pense que la LED va clignoter orange vu qu'elle ne trouvera pas de réseau, non ? Y a-t-il un réglage particulier à lui faire ?

2) PC ou XBox, c'est la même chose 
Comment check-t-on le canale sur la borne ? Sur un PC, j'ai du autoriser Windows à configurer automatiquement les réseaux Wi-Fi (plutôt qu'avec l'util de la carte Wi-Fi), on peut changer de canal ?
Le portable est à côté de la borne, pas de pb de ce côté.


Je tente tout ça, merci


----------



## fpoil (21 Avril 2006)

1) en effet la borne clignotera orange mais pas de pb pour la musique seule cela marche (aucun réglage, simplement dans l'icone airport tu auras un nouveau réseau qui apparaitra avec un nom barbare, en général les premiers caractères de l'adresse MAC de la borne, tu sélectionnes ce réseau et roule...)


2) applications/utilitaire/admin airport, ta borne doit apparaitre dans l'appli et tu cliques sur configurer et dans un des onglets tu peux choisir le canal d'émission, pour le pc, essaies d'utiliser l'utilitaire de la carte wifi, ici, nous avons un vieux pc que j'ai équipé d'une clé wifi usb netgear et avec l'utilitaire netgear je peux modifier le canal


----------



## r-franck (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je débute tout juste avec mon mac et encore plus dans le wifi..! j'ai un macbookpro, un modem wifi et une borne airport express.

La borne est uniquement branchée à ma chaine hifi, donc je l'utilise que pour l'audio.

Mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur le net ET envoyer du son sur la borne. Il faut que je choisisse l'un des 2 sur le menu airport.

Est-ce normal ? (je ne le pense pas.. mais je ne sais pas quoi faire non plus)

Merci


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Avril 2006)

r-franck a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je débute tout juste avec mon mac et encore plus dans le wifi..! j'ai un macbookpro, un modem wifi et une borne airport express.
> 
> ...


Non ce n'est pas normal car les deux fonctionnent parfaitement en même temps 
Verifie:
- que le modem Wifi et la borne ont le même nom de réseau (workgroup)
- que le modem wifi et la borne ont le même n° de canal

.


----------



## r-franck (22 Avril 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non ce n'est pas normal car les deux fonctionnent parfaitement en même temps
> Verifie:
> - que le modem Wifi et la borne ont le même nom de réseau (workgroup)
> - que le modem wifi et la borne ont le même n° de canal
> ...



Bonjour Jo_6466,

j'ai éssayé de trouver les réponses, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir où trouver les infos que tu as citées plus haut.

Peut être dois-je créer un réseau ??

merci


----------



## Los Pebos (22 Avril 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> 1) en effet la borne clignotera orange mais pas de pb pour la musique seule cela marche (aucun réglage, simplement dans l'icone airport tu auras un nouveau réseau qui apparaitra avec un nom barbare, en général les premiers caractères de l'adresse MAC de la borne, tu sélectionnes ce réseau et roule...)
> 
> 
> 2) applications/utilitaire/admin airport, ta borne doit apparaitre dans l'appli et tu cliques sur configurer et dans un des onglets tu peux choisir le canal d'émission, pour le pc, essaies d'utiliser l'utilitaire de la carte wifi, ici, nous avons un vieux pc que j'ai équipé d'une clé wifi usb netgear et avec l'utilitaire netgear je peux modifier le canal


Bonjour,

J'ai donc tenté un tout ça mais rien ne fonctionne 
J'ai configuré ma carte Wi-Fi pour que Windows ne fasse pas tout automatiquement et je peux effectivement changer le canal et voir celui sur lequel émet la borne (sélectionné sur "Default", ça envoyait sur le 1). Donc de ce côté là (borne branchée directement sur modem), ça marche, la preuve en est que je suis connecté en ce moment.

J'ai débranché l'arrivée du modem sur la borne pour "simuler" une maison sans réseau, sans connexion. J'ai redémarré mon ordi : elle clignote effectivement orange mais ne semble pas envoyer de signal sur aucun canal (l'ordi ne détecte rien). Je tente de la réinitialiser mais rien n'y fait, pas de réseau Wi-Fi détecté. La borne émet-elle systématiquement un signal quand elle est branchée sur le secteur ?

Un peu penaud, je tente l'autre montage, à savoir brancher la borne sur un routeur en filaire et me connecter sur la borne avec mon ordi en Wi-Fi : même constat, pas de réseau sur aucun canal... J'ai tenté de réinitialiser le modem, le routeur, la borne mais toujours rien. Pourtant, dans cette configuration, la borne semble recevoir qqch puisqu'elle fixe sa LED sur le vert. Je n'y comprends rien...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Avril 2006)

r-franck a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Jo_6466,
> 
> j'ai éssayé de trouver les réponses, mais je n'arrive pas à savoir où trouver les infos que tu as citées plus haut.
> 
> ...


pour trouver le nom du réseau et du n° du canal sur le macbookpro:
- pomme + plus d'infos + reseau + carte airport 

Pour la borne
- lancer l'utilitaire admin airport .. la borne doit apparaitre
- cliquez dessus ... mot de passe = admin .... airport 
- modifier le n° du canal et du reseau si nécessaire

pour la creation d'un reseau
- lancer préferences systeme
- allez dans reseau .... choisir "airport" 
- lancer l'assistant et répondre aux questions

Il est indispensable que le nom du reseau soit identique sur tous les éléments d'un même réseau ainsi que le n° du canal


----------



## Los Pebos (24 Avril 2006)

Personne n'a une idée pour mes problèmes, ne serait-ce que pour faire marcher le son sans connexion Internet ?

Merci


----------



## Pifou (25 Avril 2006)

Los Pebos a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a une idée pour mes problèmes, ne serait-ce que pour faire marcher le son sans connexion Internet ?
> 
> Merci


 
Bonjour,
Je vais essayé de te répondre sur la base de ma modeste expérience personnelle (mais sans garantie étant réellement novice dans les réseaux Airport).
J'utilise ma borne Airport Express uniquemment pour envoyer la musique d'iTunes sur ma chaine HiFi (et à ce titre, elle clignote orange en parmanence comme tu l'a suggéré et que _fpoil_ l'a confirmé).
Le truc que j'ai mis du temps à comprendre , c'est que c'est la borne Airport Express qui crée le réseau, la carte Airport Extreme de mon iMac G4 ne venant que s'y connecter.
Lorsque je veux écouter de la musique, je commence par mettre sous tension ma borne. Une fois la séquence de démarrage de cette dernière effectuée, je vais sur mon Mac "activer l'Airport". Je me connecte alors sur le réseau créé par la borne ("Applexxxx") et le tour est joué .
Pour la configuration (avec _Admin Airport_), j'avais branché ma borne dans la même pièce que mon Mac (ça facilite les manipulations - en permettant de voir l'état de la borne - et j'étais certain que la liaison serait bonne ). Depuis je l'ai placée à côté de ma chaine HiFi (un étage plus bas) et ça marche impeccable 
J'espère que cela pourra t'aider un peu ... désolé de ne pas pouvoir être plus précis et bon courage


----------



## SupaPictave (25 Avril 2006)

Juste un petite message pour dire que l'AP Express, ça fait plaisir tellement ça fonctionne bien 

La config se fait en 2 minutes, le plus dur étant de trouver une clé WPA correcte (un générateur aléatoire automatique serait pas mal), et roulez jeunesse! Ca envoie le son à donf', faut juste ouvrir le firewall d'OSX. Je n'ai pas noté de dégradation de la qualité sonore, mais je vais faire des tests un peu plus poussés.
Le partage d'imprimante par Bonjour est aussi simplissime, ça fonctionne impeccable, et ça fuse!

Bref, merci Apple pour ce superbe produit, un petit peu cher certes, mais il y'en a peu qui propose les mêmes fonctions dans un si petit encombrement.


----------



## nikolo (25 Avril 2006)

comment fait on pour mapper le port 8080 qui permet d'utiliser le freeplayer sur une freebox dans l'utilitaire admin aiport ? Car j'arrive pas a avoir accès au freeplayer (la freebox est relie à une aiport express).

j'ai un message qui me dit mappage privé ou autre??

quelqu'un me me faire un petit pas à pas SVP?  je sais c'est tout con mais le wifi c'est assez nouveau pour moi.

Merci


----------



## Los Pebos (26 Avril 2006)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je vais essayé de te répondre sur la base de ma modeste expérience personnelle (mais sans garantie étant réellement novice dans les réseaux Airport).
> J'utilise ma borne Airport Express uniquemment pour envoyer la musique d'iTunes sur ma chaine HiFi (et à ce titre, elle clignote orange en parmanence comme tu l'a suggéré et que _fpoil_ l'a confirmé).
> Le truc que j'ai mis du temps à comprendre , c'est que c'est la borne Airport Express qui crée le réseau, la carte Airport Extreme de mon iMac G4 ne venant que s'y connecter.
> ...


Merci pour ce pas à pas, j'ai fait exactement ce que tu as dit et... ça marche ! 

A moi le gros son à 10 000 lieues de toute connexion  Internet


----------



## nikolo (27 Avril 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> comment fait on pour mapper le port 8080 qui permet d'utiliser le freeplayer sur une freebox dans l'utilitaire admin aiport ? Car j'arrive pas a avoir accès au freeplayer (la freebox est relie à une aiport express).
> 
> j'ai un message qui me dit mappage privé ou autre??
> 
> ...


 
résolu concernant le mappage de ma borne en 8080 mais j'a itoujours pas le freeplayer qui fonctionne pourtant j'ai l'option sur ma tele.


----------



## Pifou (27 Avril 2006)

Los Pebos a dit:
			
		

> A moi le gros son à 10 000 lieues de toute connexion Internet


 
J'ai peur que tu sois hors de portée de l'Airport là


----------



## SupaPictave (28 Avril 2006)

Ah, je suis tombé sur un petit os là.
Chez mes parents, on est connecté sur une Livebox, jusque là, pas de problêmes.
Là où ça se corse, c'est quand je veux utiliser AirTunes.

En gros, je veux me connecter à internet par la Livebox, et en même temps diffuser ma musique via AirTunes.
Jusqu'à maintenant je n'ai pas réussi, je suis obligé de choisir soit le réseau internet, soit le réseau de l'AE, mais pas les 2 en même temps.

J'ai raté un truc ou c'est normal? Y'a une marche particulière à suivre pour tout faire en même temps?


----------



## r-franck (30 Avril 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je suis tombé sur un petit os là.
> Chez mes parents, on est connecté sur une Livebox, jusque là, pas de problêmes.
> Là où ça se corse, c'est quand je veux utiliser AirTunes.
> 
> ...



C'est ce problème là que j'ai...... j'ai un modem wifi club internet, et je n'arrive toujours pas à écouter de la zique via la borne airport ex et me connecter sur le web en même temps... malgré les conseils de jo_6466


----------



## intra (1 Mai 2006)

Salut les gars!!

J'ai quelques petites questions et j'espere que vous avez des idées. Alor j'ai la suivante configuration

- une borne wifi (non apple) qui fait de rooter. Elle a aussi une sortie ethernet
-un AirPort Express
-mon PB G4
-Un disque dur avec un connexion ethernet (protocole NDAS)

Donc j'ai essayé

-Mon DD connecté a mon PB. Le DD donne un IP a mon PB (ou au moi ca semble comme ca) qui est interpreté par le protocole NDAS
- le DD connecté a l'Airport  via la prise ethernet de cette derniere. J'arrive a me connecter a mon DD en wifi mais je dois basculer sur le  reseau de AirPort. Donc j'ai plus de connexion internet
- j'ai connecte le DD directement au rooter via sa sortie ethernet et j'ai et le DD et la connexion internet par wifi en me connectant a la borne

Maintenant je voudrais faire les choses suivantes:

-Connecter mon DD a AirPort via ethernet et etablire un connexion wifi entre le ro0ter-l'AirPort-mon PB. En gros je voudrais utiliser l'AirPort comme un Hub wifi: il fait de pont pour la connexion internet (donc elle est plus intense) et il me permet de me connecter a mon DD en wifi 
- acceder a mon DD via internet (ssh ou ftp) sans que un ordi soit relier au DD mais seulement a traver le rooter (ou AirPort)

Pour la premiere chose j'ai fait de temptatives mais pas des resultats
Pour la deuxieme chose je ne sais meme pas comment faire (le protocole ssh ou ftp n'exitant pas sur un rooter).

Des idées???

Merci


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Mai 2006)

Lorsque j'entend des propos du style "je dois choisir entre faire de l'internet ou écouter de la musique car je sais pas faire les deux en même temps " cela fait penser immédiatement à l'absence de mode WDS ... non?

Activez ce mode et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre normalement ... encore faut-il que le materiel non Apple le possède ... 
mais pourquoi se complique-t-on la vie à ne pas vouloir acheter du materiel Apple pour faire une économie équivalente à quelques tasses de café ou quelques clopes?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Distribution_System


----------



## bobby001 (2 Mai 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque j'entend des propos du style "je dois choisir entre faire de l'internet ou écouter de la musique car je sais pas faire les deux en même temps " cela fait penser immédiatement à l'absence de mode WDS ... non?
> 
> Activez ce mode et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre normalement ... encore faut-il que le materiel non Apple le possède ...
> mais pourquoi se complique-t-on la vie à ne pas vouloir acheter du materiel Apple pour faire une économie équivalente à quelques tasses de café ou quelques clopes?
> ...



Pas besoin de WDS : suffit de se mettre en mode "rejoindre un réseau déjà existant (client)" et sur l'onglet internet se mettre en "réseau sans fil"

NB : j'utilise tout mon OS en anglais donc je fais des traductions donc les termes sont peut être pas exacts faite pas les bêtes 

NB 2 : l'airport extreme est beaucoup trop chère pour ce qu'elle propose, et la plupart du temps le FAI fournit le modem donc pas besoin d'un modem/routeur. Et suffit d'avoir un bon linksys et tu peux faire du WDS. pour 3/4 fois moins cher et la qualité est au rdv.


----------



## indiana (2 Mai 2006)

dabors bonjour a tous. Voila le probleme ,je possede une airport express qui et relie a un mac equiper d'une carte airport. Tous fonctionne bien. que ce soit pour le net, itunes , et imprimante. Ma fille a acheter un pc portable et je voudrais le relier a l'airport dabors pour le net et ensuite pour l'imprimante.Ont m'avait dit que c'etait simple ,mais je ni arrive pas.j'ai installer le logiciel airport 4 qui etait fourni avec la borne ,mais rien a faire il ne reconait aucune borne et un message apparait me disant que " L'ASSISTANT AIRPORT A DETECTE QUE WINDOWS N'EST PAS AUTORISE A GERE LES RESEAUX SANS FIL SUR CET ORDI.CELA PEUT RESULTER DE LA PRESENCE D'UN UTILITAIRE DE TIERCE PARTIES QUI GERE LES RESEAUX SANS FIL. VEUILLEZ AUTORISER WINDOWS A GERE C'EST RESEAUX?" voila je ni comprends rien sur pc si vopus pouvez m'indiquez la marche a suivre. Merci.


----------



## indiana (2 Mai 2006)

j'ai du nouveau ,sur un autre  forum ont ma indiquer de ne pas me servir de assistant airport que il y en avait pas besoin . Ont ma indiquer de rentrer dans le reseau wifi pu pc ,l'adresse ip de la borne ainsi que la paserelle et le dns et la deja le reseau wifi du pc fonctionne. Mais quand je clique sur internet explorer ,toujours pas de internet. Voila j'attends votre aide!


----------



## SupaPictave (5 Mai 2006)

Bouuuuuh, ma borne Express ne fonctionne (apparemment) plus.
Hier soir, niquel, et ce matin, le bandeau "Recherche de l'hote PPPoE..." qui défile à l'infini à coté de l'icone Airport.

A noter qu'elle a crashé cette semaine, rideau total, obligé de débrancher/rebrancher. Hier lors d'une connexion elle m'a fait le coup du "Recherche de..." pendant quelques secondes alors que normalement la connexion est immédiate au redémarrage de l'ordi.

Et ce matin, rien. J'ai tout essayé ou presque. Les solutions préconisées dans le forum d'abord, puis le flashage du firmware vers la dernière version, puis le reset, puis la réinstallation complète de la borne, puis le trifouillage dans les paramètres de connexion (PPPoE, DHCP, tout essayé, tout), le changement de canal Wifi, de clé de sécurité, réseau fermé ou non, AirTunes désactivé, rien branché dessus sauf le modem, j'ai même essayé le compte ADSL de mes parents, la réparation du disque et des autorisations.

Ca ne vient ni du modem, ni du cable Ethernet, qui fonctionnent tout deux impeccablement avec mon iBook et ma Xbox.

A noter que AirTunes et l'imprimante fonctionnaient. Ce n'est donc pas la liaison iBook<->AE qui foirait, mais la liaison filaire modem<->AE. 

Résigné et ayant apparemment épuisé toutes les solutions à ma portée, je suis allé l'échanger à la FNUC. La p'tite dame commence à me dire "oui, mais c'est plutôt du ressort d'Apple", puis je lui dis que je l'ai acheté tout récemment chez eux (25/04), puis je la bombarde de données techniques (en gros l'énumération des bouées de sauvetages que j'ai déployées sans succès, cf. plus haut), et sympa elle me l'a échangé... Mais bien entendu, plus de stock... Argh.

Bref, j'attends, mon iBook de nouveau cloué au bureau, avec 3 cables supplémentaires (chaine, imprimante, modem). On s'y habitue vite, au sans fil.
Et si ça me fait pareil sur la prochaine borne, bah je tenterais la réinstallation du sytème tout entier, mais zut, je suis pas passé sous Mac pour faire une réinstallation de Mac OS tous les 4 matins, alors faudrait pas que ça devienne une habitude (sachant que j'ai certainement installé Mac OS plus de fois en 2 mois que Windows dans ma vie, faut dire que je découvre aussi et j'ai fait des conneries, mais bon)


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Mai 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Bouuuuuh, ma borne Express ne fonctionne (apparemment) plus.
> Hier soir, niquel, et ce matin, le bandeau "Recherche de l'hote PPPoE..." qui défile à l'infini à coté de l'icone Airport.
> je suis pas passé sous Mac pour faire une réinstallation de Mac OS tous les 4 matins, alors faudrait pas que ça devienne une habitude




1) T'as vraiment besoin d'activer PPPoE?  
2) Mais qu'est-ce que tu fous pour avoir besoin de réinstaller ton OS en permanence? 
    Faut perdre définitivement tes vielles habitudes de windows et arrêter d'aller farfouiller partout ... Un Mac ça s'utilise un point c'est tout ... ça a pas besoin de se bidouiller   :love:


.


----------



## SupaPictave (6 Mai 2006)

Bah, activé ou désactivé, ça fonctionnait pas, j'ai essayé je pense toutes les combinaisons (y'a un topic aussi là dessus plus bas dans la section), et rien, rien...
Pour l'OS, erf, ouais, mais bon, la dernière fois j'ai dû le faire à cause d'une soudaine perte de l'autorisation de graver pour mon compte admin, incompréhensible. Mais en l'occurence, ce qui est incompréhensible, c'est que mon réseau fonctionnait très bien, et un beau matin, plouf, ça fonctionnait plus... En ce qui me concerne, ça défie toute logique.
'fin bon, j'espère juste qu'il vont pas mettre 3 semaines à refaire les stocks d'AE.


----------



## magmax (14 Mai 2006)

Une petite question, j ai relie mon imprimante All In One HP1215 a ma borne Airport.
Tou fonctionne bien niveau imprimante, mais quand je veux scanner un document, j ai aucune reaction de l imprimante.
L imprimante All In One, fait imprimante, scanner et photocopieur.
Est-ce qu'il est tout simplement possible de passer par l airport pour le scanner?


----------



## Felisse (14 Mai 2006)

Absolument, seule l'impression est gérée par l'Airport Express... Les autres fonctions (scanner, etc...) ne marcheront pas.


----------



## magmax (14 Mai 2006)

ok ça confirme ce que je pensais.
Merci


----------



## xuebidon (15 Mai 2006)

J'ai une HP LaserJet 1320 nw, qui marche très bien sans fil sur son réseau "hpsetup". J'ai deux Airport Express (une reliée à mon modem cable, l'autre en borne distante, pas encore installée pour la musique). Tout marche très bien, mais, quand je veux imprimer, je dois quitter mon réseau airport et, donc, ne peux plus être reliée à Internet. Après avoir lu toute cette discussion, et à vous voir si savants, je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas un moyen pour que je puisse imprimer sans fil tout en continuant à surfer.


----------



## xuebidon (15 Mai 2006)

J'ai une copine, qui a un IBook et pas de connexion Internet dans son appartement parisien où elle n'est pas souvent. Des voisins très gentils (avec Mac + Airport) lui ont donné leur password, mais elle ne peut capter leur réseau que dans l'escalier de son immeuble, et pas dans son appartement. Je veux bien lui prêter une de mes Airport Express pour faire des essais, mais je me demande si ça marchera, ayant lu plus haut qu'il fallait sans doute: une borne principale chez les voisins + une borne relais (où?) + une borne distante (chez elle?)... Ça fait un peu beaucoup d'achats. N'y a-t-il pas de solution plus pratique avec une antenne? Quelles sont les antennes qui fonctionnent avec Mac? Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Mai 2006)

xuebidon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une copine, qui a un IBook et pas de connexion Internet dans son appartement parisien où elle n'est pas souvent. Des voisins très gentils (avec Mac + Airport) lui ont donné leur password, mais elle ne peut capter leur réseau que dans l'escalier de son immeuble, et pas dans son appartement. Je veux bien lui prêter une de mes Airport Express pour faire des essais, mais je me demande si ça marchera, ayant lu plus haut qu'il fallait sans doute: une borne principale chez les voisins + une borne relais (où?) + une borne distante (chez elle?)... Ça fait un peu beaucoup d'achats. N'y a-t-il pas de solution plus pratique avec une antenne? Quelles sont les antennes qui fonctionnent avec Mac? Merci pour vos réponses.


Ta borne express suffira à conditon d'activer le mode WDS sur l'airport de son voisin


----------



## Imaginus (15 Mai 2006)

1/Mettre une borne Airport Express...

2/Il y a effectivement plus simple l'antenne omnidirectionnelle si le modem routeur peu en recevoir une... 

Les Airport express delivre 2DBi à pleine charge... Ce qui est deja pas mal mais avec une antenne et selon l'epaisseur de ton portefeuille on peut monté tres haut...  
Mais la faudra securisé d'avantage (WPA2 ou Adresse mac declarée)


----------



## Chang (4 Juillet 2006)

Salut, je viens d'acquerir mon premier Mac, le dernier Macbook. Achete a Hong Kong pour des raisons de prix et de position geographique, mais bref, sus aux details qui ne vont a l'essentiel.

Avec le Macbook j'ai chope une borne Airport Express, mais je n'arrive pas a en profiter du tout. J'ai bien configurer le tout et quand je connecte la borne il y a "trying to locate PPPoE" qqchose qui defile a cote du symbole WIFI. Bref ca ne se connecte pas. Pourtant je capte a pleines barres.

Je precise que je suis en Chine, peut etre que cela a a voir ... mais si qq dans le meme pays (je sais quil y en a qq uns) a une airport express quil se manifeste, ca serait pas mal pour de l'assistance 

Merci pour votre aide par avance !!

Zai Jian !!


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Juillet 2006)

Chang a dit:
			
		

> Avec le Macbook j'ai chope une borne Airport Express, mais je n'arrive pas a en profiter du tout. J'ai bien configurer le tout et quand je connecte la borne il y a "trying to locate PPPoE" qqchose qui defile a cote du symbole WIFI. Bref ca ne se connecte pas. Pourtant je capte a pleines barres.


d&#233;sactive le mode PPPoE dans la config de ta borne airport et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## Chang (6 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> désactive le mode PPPoE dans la config de ta borne airport et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre



MMmm, je crois l'avoir fait. Voici un screen shot de mes settings, est ce que ca a l'air correct comme ca ??







Que l'on me pardonne pour la taille de l'image si trop grande, je maitrise pas tout encore :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Juillet 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Juillet 2006)

D'abord je te conseille de choisir le canal 1
ensuite de nommer ton reseau WORKGROUP 
et enfin de me montrer le contenu de l'onglet PPPoE


----------



## Chang (8 Juillet 2006)

ok je ferai ca ce soir. Merci de te proposer pour m'aider...


----------



## Maxoupc (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
nioube en Mac, mais pas en réseau (cf signature...), j'ai un problème de logistique wifi à résoudre :
les bases :
1 G4 10.3.9 équipé d'une Dash 2
1 routeur Livebox Inventel
des gros murs, du dénivelé, des barrières métalliques
2 compteurs EDF (donc pas de CPL) puisque deux appart'

la livebox est pour l'instant reliée en filaire

je dois monter un réseau sans fil pour établir un accès dans le second appart', en évitant les antennes de 113 cm, avec un coût moindre bien sûr 

est-ce que je peux imaginer :

livebox -> G4 -> airport déportée en solo à 30 m <- second micro (Mac ou Pc)

la borne airport servirait simplement de relais, je manque de prise tel, je peux simplement avoir une prise de courant.

A moins que qqu'un ait une super idée.

Merci 
A+


----------



## Felisse (20 Juillet 2006)

Maxoupc a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que je peux imaginer :
> 
> livebox -> G4 -> airport déportée en solo à 30 m <- second micro (Mac ou Pc)



Bonsoir,

Pour pouvoir faire un relais en WiFi, on utilise le WDS.
La borne Airport peut faire le WDS, mais la Livebox (mais en fait l'immense majorité des "box" des FAI) ne le peut pas...

Donc ton système n'est pas viable. Dsl.


----------



## Maxoupc (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir FELISSE,
nous sommes d'accord que la livebox ne peut faire office de relais autonome, c'est pour ça que je l'avais mis au départ du réseau.

Ma question serait retournable comme ça : est-ce que si je déporte, et de façon autonome une borne airport, cela peut fonctionner?

je vais essayer d'expliquer, désolé d'avance d'être confus... 

livebox dans une pièce
Mac G4 10.3.9 dans une autre, relié par dongle usb
Borne Airport dans une "cabane de jardin" à 30 m qui sert de relais à ...
... autre Mac ou Pc relié par dongle usb

voilà j'espère que c'est plus clair 

A+


----------



## Felisse (20 Juillet 2006)

Re,

Je me suis mal expliqu&#233;, pour mettre en place un syst&#232;me de "relais" WiFi, il faut que toutes les bornes supportent et soit configur&#233;es en WDS.

La Livebox ne le pouvant pas, c'est donc mort pour ce projet d'architecture r&#233;seau.


----------



## Maxoupc (21 Juillet 2006)

salut FELISSE,
là, je crois qu'on va avoir un problème... Si tu regardes ma signature, tu peux facilement imaginer que tout ce petit monde fonctionne en réseau wifi, avec une livebox reliée simplement à la prise téléphone, et point de souci WDS... Simplement, elle fait office de routeur, j'ai un dongle sur mon portable, un sur le Pc de bureau, l'imprimante est à 10m de tout et le pocket, encore ailleurs. Même la synchro pocket-pc se fait en wifi... et hop, roule ma poule depuis +/- 5 ans (déjà...) C'est bien pour ça que je comptait reproduire la même architecture avec le G4...
je vais creuser un peu plus...

A+


----------



## Felisse (21 Juillet 2006)

Maxoupc a dit:
			
		

> salut FELISSE,
> là, je crois qu'on va avoir un problème... Si tu regardes ma signature, tu peux facilement imaginer que tout ce petit monde fonctionne en réseau wifi, avec une livebox reliée simplement à la prise téléphone, et point de souci WDS... Simplement, elle fait office de routeur, j'ai un dongle sur mon portable, un sur le Pc de bureau, l'imprimante est à 10m de tout et le pocket, encore ailleurs. Même la synchro pocket-pc se fait en wifi... et hop, roule ma poule depuis +/- 5 ans (déjà...) C'est bien pour ça que je comptait reproduire la même architecture avec le G4...
> je vais creuser un peu plus...
> 
> A+



Non ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est le principe du WDS. Voir mon premier post pour lire la description sur Wikipedia du WDS.

Pour se connecter sur un point d'accès WiFi (celui qui partage une connexion par l'intermédiaire d'ondes radios), il n'est évidemment pas besoin de WDS (et heureusement).

De même, il est possible de connecter une borne Airport à un réseau WiFi. Mais elle est alors cliente (c'est à dire qu'elle se comporte comme un ordinateur vis-à-vis du WiFi). Les seules fonctions disponibles seront alors Airtunes (envoi de musique par le réseau), et la mise en réseau d'une imprimante USB.
Mais comme elle est déjà connectée en wifi, elle ne peut pas réémettre pour "étendre" le réseau.

Pour pouvoir étendre le réseau WiFi, il faut du WDS à la fois pour le point d'accès principal, et pour les bornes associées...
C'est comme ca, point barre...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Juillet 2006)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Non ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est le principe du WDS. Voir mon premier post pour lire la description sur Wikipedia du WDS.
> 
> Pour se connecter sur un point d'acc&#232;s WiFi (celui qui partage une connexion par l'interm&#233;diaire d'ondes radios), il n'est &#233;videmment pas besoin de WDS (et heureusement).
> 
> ...


Je confirme ... 

Le mode WIFI simple = transmission bilat&#233;rale de donn&#233;es entre &#233;l&#233;ments &#224; PORTEE DIRECTE d'une liaison radio
le mode WDS = transmission bilaterale de donn&#233;es entre &#233;l&#233;ments NON A PORTEE DIRECTE et qui n&#233;cessite donc le placement d'une borne interm&#233;diaire dont le r&#244;le sera de se comporter comme une borne "transparente" (r&#233;&#233;mission automatique et instantann&#233;e de ce qu'il re&#231;oit) 

Par cons&#233;quent pour que ce petit monde s'y retrouvent sans heurts il a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;e un mode de transmission sp&#233;cial appel&#233; WDS exigeant donc que la borne "transparente" soit configur&#233;e en mode WDS ainsi que TOUTES les bornes qui communiquent avec elle.

D'ailleurs dans un r&#233;seau WDS les choses doivent &#234;tre tr&#232;s claires .... chaque &#233;l&#233;ment a un r&#244;le pr&#233;cis que l'on doit obligatoirement assigner &#224; travers leur configurateur
- il y aura le mode "borne principale" qui est celui de la borne connect&#233;e au modem ..
- il y aura le mode "borne relais" qui doit &#234;tre &#224; port&#233;e radio de la borne principale ...
- il y aura le mode "borne secondaire" qui sont toutes les bornes ou ordinateurs qui doivent &#234;tre &#224; port&#233;e radio de la borne relais (ou de la borne principale) 

Apr&#232;s avoir compris cela il faut accepter malheureusemet l'id&#233;e que sans mode WDS il n'est pas possible de r&#233;aliser le r&#233;seau que tu convoites

En r&#233;sum&#233;, si tes dongle USB ne sont pas configurables en mode WDS tu dois envisager de les remplacer par des versions WDS ou par des bornes airport express


----------



## endymion (21 Juillet 2006)

Ce qui précède confirme donc bien ce que je crois avoir compris à travers la lecture de divers forums: 

- si je veux continuer à utiliser une borne Airport Express pour étendre mon réseau wi-fi via une borne Airport Extreme (mon réseau actuel connecté à un Speedtouch) et une Livebox (mon futur équipement pour cause de déménagement dans une zone non dégroupée ADSL2+ téléphonie illimitée), il faut impérativement désactiver la fonction wifi de la LB et l'utiliser comme simple modem/routeur branché en ethernet sur la borne Airport Extreme.

C'est bien ça?

Cela dit, la procédure n'a pas l'air très simple...


----------



## Maxoupc (21 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,

sans rentrer dans le dur (point barre... ), je cherche une solution par rapport à une configuration de locaux, avec des exigences particulières. Qui plus est, le réseau que j'envisage de monter sera à quelques 550 bornes de chez moi (coucou Paris), donc il doit être fiable et facilement réparable en cas de pépins... à moins de créer un hotspot dans le LOT 

ceci étant, je ne puis installer une canne à pêche de 113 cm (vue sur le site Apple), ce qui défigurerait les locaux et demanderait un fil. Ne connaissant pas les moyens matériels proposés par Apple, je me retourne donc vers vous...

bref, la réponse de Jo_6466 m'éclaire, en ce sens que une Airport Express peut faire l'affaire (avec cles usb?). Je me trompe? Felisse, je te laisse soin de confirmer... 

sinon, si quelqu'un a une idée... je suis preneur...

A+


----------



## Felisse (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,

Bon c'est un peu chaud de te conseiller comme &#231;a sans voir le probl&#232;me compl&#232;tement (je reste disponible par mail priv&#233.

Je reviens un instant sur le principe du WDS :
En fait, cela revient &#224; construire un "backbone", une colonne vert&#233;brale sur laquelle va s'appuyer le reste du r&#233;seau. Le backbone est donc constitu&#233; de bornes wifi toutes connect&#233;es entre elles. Chacune fait r&#233;p&#233;teur pour la suivante, etc... Il suffit ensuite de connecter l'une des bornes du backbone &#224; Internet pour que la connexion se retrouve partag&#233;e tout du long.
Par contre, par le syst&#232;me m&#234;me du wifi, il faut savoir que le d&#233;bit maximal du backbone wifi est divis&#233; par le nombre de bornes le composant :
Exemple : si on a 4 bornes en WiFi 54MBps, on aura un d&#233;bit cr&#234;te d'environ 54/4 = 13,5 MBps... Ce qui est encore parfait pour du partage internet, mais beaucoup moins bon pour du transfert de fichier.

Donc toutes les bornes du backbone doivent &#234;tre WDS. Par contre, les "utilisateurs", c'est-&#224;-dire les PC, les Mac, les chaines HiFi/WiFi, etc... seront tous connect&#233;s sur ce backbone. Pas besoin d'&#234;tre WDS (sauf si on veut faire r&#233;p&#233;teur, et donc partie du backbone). Ce sont juste des consommateurs de la connexion du backbone, ils ne participent pas &#224; l'&#233;tendre.

Maintenant, pour le cas de l'Airport Express : ses avantages sont sa taille minuscule, sa grande stabilit&#233;, ses nombreuses fonctions, et surtout le fait que l'on peut administrer toutes les bornes Airport d'un r&#233;seau d'une seule fois avec une seule fen&#234;tre. Par contre, pas d'acc&#232;s depuis l'ext&#233;rieur du r&#233;seau (du style page Web, ou acc&#232;s SSH, Telnet). Autre probl&#232;me : le prix... On trouve des routeurs compatibles WDS beaucoup moins cher (LINKSYS WRT54GS/GL).


----------



## macnono (23 Juillet 2006)

Bonjours a tous!
voilà mon premier message est ni plus ni moins qu'un appel au secours.
voilà j'ai acheter une borne airport extreme, j'ai suivi l'assitant de configuration comme il se doit. quand je lance la connection (je passe par le modem 56K integrer a la borne) l'ordi reconnais bien la borne de ce coter là pas de probleme; mais c'est la connection qui ne se fait pas apparement.
je suis chez orange (wanadoo).

quelqu'un peu-t-il m'aider svp ^^

ps: desoler si le probleme a dejas ete poser.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2006)

macnono a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours a tous!
> voilà mon premier message est ni plus ni moins qu'un appel au secours.
> voilà j'ai acheter une borne airport extreme, j'ai suivi l'assitant de configuration comme il se doit. quand je lance la connection (je passe par le modem 56K integrer a la borne) l'ordi reconnais bien la borne de ce coter là pas de probleme; mais c'est la connection qui ne se fait pas apparement.
> je suis chez orange (wanadoo).
> ...


Pourquoi ne branches-tu pas ta livebox sur la borne extrême?


----------



## manu68 (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Je possède un macbook pro  ,que j'aimerai relier à internet par l'intermédiaire d'une borne airport express pour surfer dans la maison.

Je suis chez wanadoo.
Les premiers essais avec un modem speedtouch 510 ont été infructueux.
J'ai pu me connecter en branchant le modem directement sur le mac, mais rien à faire avec la borne . Recherche PPoE desespérement

Pourtant, la borne est au vert fixe, le diagnostic me dit que je suis connecté, l'impression sans fil fonctionne parfaitement. De plus, je vois la borne dans Admin express. De plus , lorsque je fait un diagnostic, tous les voyant sont verts, à part internent et server (jaune ou rouge)
Par contre, pas certain d'avoir configuré chaque rubrique parfaitement. De plus, est-il possible que cela provienne de la config du modem ???

J'ai commandé pour diverses raison un modem/routeur netgear DG632 pour remplacer mon thomson (réservé à une autre utilisation). Je vais reprendre tout du début
Comment dois je configurer le modem  puisque le netgear offre cette possibilité ? Modem seul ? modem seul derriere routeur (la borne) ? , laisser la config modem routeur par défaut (conflit avec la borne) ???

Ensuite, comment dois-je configurer la borne pour wanadoo (PPoE, DHCP, ..????) dans Admin airport ?

Dois-je supprimer la liaison ethernet utilisée pour brancher directement le modem, et ne garder qu'une possibilité de connection "Airport" ? ou bien est-ce que je peux la laisser ?

J'ai parfois un message du genre quand j'essaye la connection par airport "La borne doit être configurée en mode pont pour une connection par PPoE". Qu'est-ce que cela signifie ?????

Vous l'aurez compris, j'y comprend rien. si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ce sera volontier.

Par avance merci 
E.soriano


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Juillet 2006)

manu68 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pu me connecter en branchant le modem directement sur le mac, mais rien &#224; faire avec la borne . Recherche PPoE desesp&#233;rement


Prsonnellement j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; la recherche PPoE qui se trouve dans un des onglets de l'utilitaire de configuration de la borne airport car il moulinait sans jamais pouvoir de connecter ... depuis tout est ok

Si tu veux absolument activer le PPoE sur ton 510 lis le post n° 4 de ce thread  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3670428#post3670428

Un autre post interessant pour les autres param&#232;tres : post 22 du thread
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3661447#post3661447


----------



## manu68 (25 Juillet 2006)

Intéressant à savoir. Merci pour les infos.
Pour l'instant je laisse tomber. Dès que je reçois mon Netgear DG632, aujourd'hui peut être, je reéssaye car c'est ce modem que je veux utiliser dans le futur. Si j'ai des problème, j'essayerai de détailler exactement mon cas.

si ça marche, je le signalerai aussi !

Salutations
E.soriano


----------



## manu68 (26 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous
J'ai reçu mon modem Netgear DG632 hier.
Pour l'instant ça fonctionne bien en câblage ethernet direct. J'ai pas encore testé avec Airport. ça me fait un peu peur car avec le thomson ça ne fonctionnait pas  

J'ai branché le modem sur la ligne téléphonique, il a synchronisé de suite. Par contre pas de voyant ethernet. J'ai commencé à paniquer !
Apres quelques galères, j'ai lu dans la doc qu'il fallait obligatoirement configurer le port ethernet en DHCP au lieu de PPoE (c'était comme ça avec le speedtouch 510). Si on ne fait pas ça, impossible d'acceder à la page de configuration du modem avec Safari. Je sais pas pourquoi mais apparement c'est comme ça. C'est du chinois pour moi ces histoires de réseau.
Une fois dans la page de configuration du routeur, j'ai utilisé le paramétrage automatique. Il a trouvé PPoA et m'a demandé de rentrer mon login et mon mot de passe pour la connexion
Là j'ai mis exactement mon identifiant de connexion wanadoo fti/...... exactement comme indiqué sur mon compte  (rien de plus contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire par ailleurs), et le mot de passe de connexion.
Et ça fonctionne bien. si j'ai bien compris, je suis toujours connecté à internet. 

Je suis surpris car j'ai l'impression que ma connection est beaucoup plus rapide qu'avec le speetouch 510. comme je n'ai qu'un contrat adsl 512k et l'interface de connection wanadoo + speedtouch sur un autre pc (pas en réseau avec l'apple), je me demande si le speedtouch n'est pas bridé par wanadoo.
Là, sur l'apple avec le netgear, ça à l'air d'aller vraiment , mais alors vraiment plus vite . C'est possible ça ????

En attendant, mon modem netgear est configuré en modem seul . Pas routeur, car j'ai rien à router !!!! Je peux changer si necessaire pour le mettre en mode routeur, pour le firewall (encore un truc auquel je comprend rien). J'ai le modem configuré en PPoA, et l'ethernet du macbook pro en DHCP. 
Pour installer la connection avec airport,  est-ce que je peux juste brancher la borne et la configurer pour une connection DHCP à la place de la connection ethernet DHCP ??? En effet, je n'ai pas besoin des fonctions routeurs de la borne, juste de la connection sans fil à un seul ordinateur.
Que signifie mettre la borne airport en mode bridge ????

Si cela fonctionne, je ferai partager mon experience positive. Faut dire que la lecture des forum fait froid dans le dos. Incroyable tous ces pb quand même. 

Salutation
E.Soriano


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Juillet 2006)

manu68 a dit:
			
		

> Pour installer la connection avec airport,  est-ce que je peux juste brancher la borne et la configurer pour une connection DHCP &#224; la place de la connection ethernet DHCP ??? En effet, je n'ai pas besoin des fonctions routeurs de la borne, juste de la connection sans fil &#224; un seul ordinateur.
> Que signifie mettre la borne airport en mode bridge ????
> 
> Si cela fonctionne, je ferai partager mon experience positive. Faut dire que la lecture des forum fait froid dans le dos. Incroyable tous ces pb quand m&#234;me.
> ...


Oui simplement

Le mode bridge (pont)  est &#224; activer si tu veux utiliser ce routeur comme borne interm&#233;diaire lorsque ton modem est hors port&#233;e radio de ton mac ... il devient de cette mani&#232;re un &#233;metteur-recepteur "transparent" qui r&#233;-&#233;met instantan&#233;ment d'un cot&#233; ce qu'il recoit de l'autre
De fa&#231;on imag&#233;e on dira qu'il constitue un pont (bridge) entre deux berges tr&#232;s distantes  l'une de l'autre


----------



## manu68 (27 Juillet 2006)

Salut.
Hier j'ai fait quelques essais, et je dois dire que je me suis bien pris la tête  
En clair, fonctionne pas avec la borne airport.

J'ai un réseau ; Apple Network 720e17
Quand je vais dans l'utilitaire Admin airport, j'ai bien une borne ; Base sation 720e17
quand j'imprime , ok. Bien entendu, la borne est verte, et mon modem tout en vert  (adsl, alim, ethernet)

J'ai configuré airport pour une connection ethernet, via DHCP (j'espère que je dis pas des betises là). Quand j'essaye avec PPoE, je ne vois plus la borne dans Admin airport.
Quand je me connecte direct avec le cable ethernet, ça marche tres bien avec DHCP.
J'ai rentré mes paramètres de connection wanadoo PPPoE dans l'interface de configuration du modem

Quand j'ouvre safari, je n'ai pas l'interminable recherche PPPOE. J'ai une page blanche pendant 5 minutes, et puis un message d'erreur "Impossible de se connecter à internet". Lorsque je fais le diagnostic réseau, j'ai les diodes en verts jusqu'à FAI, Internet et server en orange. A la fin du diagnostic, j'ai le message suivant : "Cet ordinateur semble avoir une connection internet en état de fonctionner, mais ne peut pas trouver l'adresse Http:/..... Peut être avez vous commis une erreur en tapant l'adresse !!!

chose bizarre, mais peut être normale, j'ai constaté que quand je regarde l'état du réseau, j'ai des choses différentes.
Dans la fenêtre état Airport, celle où on a aussi le niveau du sgnal airport, j'ai le message : " Vous êtes connecté à Apple Network 720e17 ; Vous êtes connecté à internet via ETHERNET"
Dans la fenêtre état Réseau, la diode à côté de Airport est en vert, et j'ai le message suivant : "Airport est connecté à Apple Network 720e17 ; vous êtes connecté à Internet via AIRPORT".

Dans Util admin Airport, j'ai dans l'onglet internet "DHCP", et dans réseau la case "distribuer les adresse IP" cochée. J'ai une adresse du style 10.0..... (adresse locale ?)
Je vois des DNS grisés (J'ai rien rentré), à côté de la case DNS où on peut rentrer quelque chose 
80.10.246.1
80.10.246.132
Ils sont apparu tout seuls. Je suppose que ça vient de wanadoo.

Là je dois dire que je pédale dans la semoule.
Si quelqu'un a une idée ??

Cette histoire de firmware me turlupine aussi un peu. J'ai V6.3. J'ai déjà lu que V6.1.1 permet de résoudre parfois des problèmes, mais là je ne sais pas quoi faire et ça me fait peur.
C'est surtout quand les personnes veulent se connecter en PPOE avec la borne, ce qui n'est pas mon cas puisque mon modem m'oblige à utiliser DHCP et est lui configuré avec PPoE (peut être que je peux changer ça aussi ??). Et puis, les messages de diagnostique montrent que ma connection à l'air bonne.
J'ai du mal à tout saisir là.

Salutations
E.Soriano


----------



## manu68 (27 Juillet 2006)

juste deux autres questions.

Dans l'utilitaire admin airport, onglet Airport, la case "créer un réseau fermé" n'est pas cochée je crois . (faut que je vérife, je suis au bureau là). Est-ce important ?

Avec mon type de connection, faut il impérativement que le modem soit en mode routeur ? S'il est juste en modem, est-ce que cela doit aussi fonctionner ?
Je dis ça car je ne suis plus certain si je l'ai configuré en routeur ou modem simple (je verifie ce soir) ??

Salutation
E.soriano


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juillet 2006)

manu68 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la fen&#234;tre &#233;tat R&#233;seau, la diode &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de Airport est en vert, et j'ai le message suivant : "Airport est connect&#233; &#224; Apple Network 720e17 ; vous &#234;tes connect&#233; &#224; Internet via AIRPORT".


Quand tu es dans cette fen&#234;tre clique sur "assistant" en bas et choisi &#224; nouveau "assistant"
Ca r&#233;sout la plupart des probl&#233;mes

Si cela ne va toujours pas on va prendre les grands moyens et recommencer &#224; z&#233;ro comme je l'explique dans le post suivant

mais essaye d'abord cela!


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Juillet 2006)

Oublies tout ce que tu as fais ... on recommence &#224; z&#233;ro

Fait un RESET de ta borne airport express (presser le bouton pendant 10 secondes!)

LANCE l'utilitaire "utilitaire admin airport" ... ta borne devrait apparaitre ... clique dessus et remplit les onglets comme ceci:
Onglet n°1
------------
- renomme le nom de ta borne si tu veux mais c'est pas obligatoire
- donne le nom "WORKGROUP" &#224; ton r&#233;seau et choisi le canal d'&#233;misssion n° 1
- tu touches pas au reste

Onglet n°2
------------
- choisir connexion via "ethernet"
- choisir configurer via "DHCP" 
personnellement je l'ai configur&#233; en "MANUEL" et entr&#233; les param&#232;tres suivants
 adresse IP = 192.168.1.2
 masque = 255.255.255.0
 adresse du routeur = 192.168.1.1 (qui est l'adresse que j'ai moi-m&#234;me programm&#233; dans mon moden routeur!!!!!)
 adresse DNS = celles donn&#233;es par mon FAI
- tu touches pas au reste

Onglet n°3
-----------
- ne  rien cocher

Onglet n°4 et 5
----------------
- rien faire

Onglet n°6
------------
- cocher et activer en tant que "borne d'acc&#232;s principale"
- cocher "permettre l'acc&#232;s ...... "
Tu devrais appercevoir ta borne principale avec le nom du reseau "WORKGROUP"


LANCE maintenant l'utilitaire "assistant r&#233;glages airport" 
1ere fen&#234;tre
--------------
- choisir "modifier une borne d'acc&#233;s existante" 

autres fen&#234;tres
-----------------
- r&#233;pondre aux questions jusqu'au bout ... quitter ... la borne se met &#224; jour




Verifications facultatives sur ton mac
-----------------------------
- ouvrir "pr&#233;ferences systeme" + "reseau"
- 1er onglet = choisir "reseaux pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s" ... le reseau WORKGROUP" doit apparaitre
- 2eme onglet = choisir "DHCP" ... toutes les adresses introduites ci-dessus doivent apparaitre automatiquement
- 3eme onglet = ne rien cocher
- 4eme et 5eme onglet = ne rien faire




Essaye comme cela ....


----------



## manu68 (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est sympa. Merci d'essayer de m'aider. Je te tiens au courant
C'est quand même dingue que ça fonctionne parfaitement modem seul , et que ça marche pas avec la borne.

Je vais reessayer ce soir en suivant ta procédure, apres avoir contrôlé la configuration de mon modem
Je verrais bien.

Deux choses m'intriguent. Le message que j'obtiens ""Cet ordinateur semble avoir une connection internet en état de fonctionner, mais ne peut pas trouver l'adresse Http:/....

Et cette histoire de firmware quand même, même si en principe je suis pas trop favorable à ce genre de bricolage. Il semble quand même que beaucoup de personnes on eu ce problème.

Nota : J'ai acheté l'apple et la borne il y a 3 semaines dans un apple store. Si ça fonctionne pas apres ça , je leur amène le tout et ils me font marcher ça où je fais un malheur :hein: . Un Apple, dans la pub il y a ecrit qu'on le branche et que ça fonctionne. Action !!!!
Le modem, je l'ai depuis une semaine. Comme il fonctionne super avec l'ethernet direct, je vois pas pourquoi ça devrait pas fonctionner avec la borne, mais on sait jamais. Apres tout, j'y comprend rien aux réseaux. Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est qu'on me force à m'y interesser    j'apprecie moyen, car c'est justement pour arrêter ce genre de merde que j'ai acheté un Apple  
Enfin, le reste est tellement conforme à mes attentes que je relativise  ça va bien finir par fonctionner.

Salutation
E.soriano


----------



## manu68 (28 Juillet 2006)

Salut !

Cette fois ça marche.
Ceci dit, comme je suis un peu entêté, je n'ai pas fait de reset de la borne etc...
J'ai aussi gardé mon firmware 6.3
Aprés tout, la diode de la borne était verte, et il n'y a pas de raison que le firmware aplle ne fonctionne pas (quoi que  )

Enfin bref comme le diagnostique réseau, qui dit en passant ne sert quasiment à rien, m'indiquait que j'avais probablement une bonne configuration pour internet, j'ai utilisé les indications de Jo et j'ai tout vérifié.

Dans l'admin utilitaire, dans l'onglet internet, j'avais des adresses en 10.0..... qui étaient apparu automatiquement, ainsi que des DNS etc... Je pouvais avoir l'impression que c'était bon, mais c'était tout faux.
Comme il l'indiquait, je suis passé du mode automatique au mode manuel, j'ai rentré les même adresses IP que lui, les DNS Wanadoo, et ça a fonctionné instantanement.
En effet, je me souvenait que dans mon modem, j'avais des truc du genre 192....

Onglet n°2
------------
- choisir connexion via "ethernet"
- choisir configurer via "DHCP" 
personnellement je l'ai configuré en "MANUEL" et entré les paramètres suivants
adresse IP = 192.168.1.2
masque = 255.255.255.0
adresse du routeur = 192.168.1.1 (qui est l'adresse que j'ai moi-même programmé dans mon moden routeur!!!!!)
adresse DNS = celles données par mon FAI



En clair, l'assignation des adresses en automatique , ça ******* grave.
Je récapitule :
Macbook pro + Tiger + Airport express + Firmware 6.3 + Netgear DG632 + Wanadoo + Imprimante Canon MP760 fonctionne parfaitement.

Je ferai un post séparé pour donner ma configuration exacte, au cas où

Salutations
E.Soriano


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (28 Juillet 2006)

manu68 a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Cette fois ça marche.
> 
> ...



FELICITATIONS !  Et bravo pour ton envie d'aboutir. Il faut dire que si on branche la borne au secteur et au modem çà marche. C'est quand on veut la "sécuriser" que l'enfer commence. Enfin pour un novice comme moi ... Mais l'essentiel est qu'on y est arrivé et tu vas voir, cette borne est plus puissante et plus stable que certains bidules à la "Windows" (pardon Bill !).
Beaucoup de plaisir avec ton MAC  !


----------



## ben58 (28 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question de novice en wifi. 

J'ai une neuf box en dégroupage total, je souhaiterais prendre le téléphone TWIN wifi de neuf telecom.

Est ce que la borne d'apple peut remplacer mon modem du neuf pour me servir à téléphoner en wifi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2006)

manu68 a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Cette fois ça marche.
> Ceci dit, comme je suis un peu entêté, je n'ai pas fait de reset de la borne etc...
> ...



Je suis très content d'avoir pû t'aider ... bons surfs


----------



## bluehige (30 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter recamment l'airport et pour ce qui est de config pour surfer, airtunes ou partages imprimantes j'ai pas eu de problemes.

Le probleme vient du Firewall interne ( il y en a un ? ) quand je lance bittorrent j'ai une erreur NAT, aucun port n'est ouvert, si je debranche l'airport et je remet mon routeur, plus de problemes 

Pour le moment chez moi j'ai : Brutelé -> routeur -> airport -> pb

Si quelqu'un pouvais m'expliquer comment configurer ou désactiver le fw interne de l'airport ca m'aiderais beaucoups, merci.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Juillet 2006)

bluehige a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je viens d'acheter recamment l'airport et pour ce qui est de config pour surfer, airtunes ou partages imprimantes j'ai pas eu de problemes.
> 
> Le probleme vient du Firewall interne ( il y en a un ? ) quand je lance bittorrent j'ai une erreur NAT, aucun port n'est ouvert, si je debranche l'airport et je remet mon routeur, plus de problemes
> 
> ...


As-tu essayer ceci?

- "préferences systèmes"
- "partage"
- "coupe-feu"
- et désactiver le coupe-feu (attention : le mot "démarrer" doit apparaitre)
reagarde si cela résout ton problème

Sinon regarde du coté du mappage sur ta borne ... si le bittorent a un port précis place le là-bas


----------



## bluehige (30 Juillet 2006)

Merci, j'ai trouvé, en fait suffisait d'autoriser sur mon routeur l'ip de la borne.

Par contre j'ai un autre probleme qui apparais  ma borne wifi coupe le signal toutes les 10 minutes, je dois alors redemarrer mon modem et tout retourne à la normalité, quelq'un à une idée? merci beaucoups


----------



## Benj (8 Août 2006)

Bon j'ai dans l'idée que ma question a déjà été posée, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de réponse dans ce sujet géant... désolé!

Voila : étant donné qu'il n'y a qu'une seule prise éthernet sur ma freebox et sur la borne airport express, comment faire pour avoir à la fois le wifi pour mon ibook tout en gardant la connection câble sur mon vieil imac sans wifi?
Ca existe les multiprises éthernet?

Merci,
Benj.


----------



## Felisse (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Oui, cela existe, et cela s'appelle au choix un "hub" (concentrateur en fran&#231;ais &#8212; d&#233;finition ici), ou un switch (commutateur en fran&#231;ais &#8212; d&#233;finition ici).

Pr&#233;f&#233;rer un switch, c'est plus performant en cas de charge r&#233;seau... et pas plus cher...


----------



## Benj (8 Août 2006)

Oh yes merci c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir!

Je cours en acheter un (yen a des mieux que d'autres?).

Tchô,
Benj.


----------



## Felisse (8 Août 2006)

Cherche pas, il n'y en a pas de mieux que d'autres. Ce sont des &#233;l&#233;ments r&#233;seaux tellement simples qu'ils se valent tous...

Eventuellement, pour l'&#233;ventuelle garantie, prend une marque genre DLink, Netgear, etc... Mais c'est tout...

De toutes fa&#231;ons, ils ne sont pas manageables (configurables). On les branche et c'est tout.


----------



## abeerzen (15 Août 2006)

Bon je pense que le titre de mon post résume bien la chose. Pour ma borne AP Express, je cherche à savoir quelle est la différence entre l'option "se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant" et le WDS. La 1ere option ressemble étrangement à une connexion en tant que borne d'accès distante WDS :mouais:.
Je pose cette question car j'ai une freebox HD (option wifi et routeur activées),  borne AP express et ma chaine hifi (connectée à la borne AP) qui se situent à 50 cm l'une de l'autre et je me demande quelle est la meilleure configuration pour ma borne express.


----------



## benny13 (22 Août 2006)

Je rencontre également des difficultés avec ma borne airport express.

La configuration suivante fonctionne bien :
- Mac book relié à mon ampli/enceintes via l'airport. J'ai crée un réseau qui s'appelle music.
- Mac book relié à internet/livebox (wanadoo) via le wifi 

Problème avec cette configuration : je ne peux pas à la fois écouter de la musique et naviguer sur le net car le macbook ne peut être relié qu'à un seul réseau, soit music, soit wanadoo.

J'ai changé la configuration pour résoudre ce problème :
- music inchangé
- j'ai relié ma livebox à la borne airport express avec un cordon ETHERNET
J'ai configuré le réseau de la manière suivante :
configuration : automatique
afficher : airport
Nom de réseau : music
J'ai rien changé dand le menu TCP/IP car mon adrese IP est inchangée

Avec cette configuration mon macbook communique toujours avec ma chaine hifi en revanche je n'ai plus de connection à internet

J'ai alors raccordé le cable ethernet à mon macbook pour tester le cable (en reconfigurant le réseau) : ok ca marche bien

Question : pourquoi est ce que je n'arrive pas à établir la liaison : macbook -> (via wifi) borne airport -> (via cable ethernet) livebox, est ce la borne airport qui n'est pas compatible avec wanadoo?

Merci d'avance de vos éclairages


----------



## mattdaft (16 Septembre 2006)

Salut !

J'ai configur&#233; ma borne en WDS pour pouvoir connecter un PC qui n'a pas de WiFi. La borne &#224; l'air de bien se connecter au r&#233;seau WiFi puisque le t&#233;moin est vert fixe. 

Seulement, la liaison filaire entre le borne et le PC ne fonctionne pas : le PC ne voit meme pas que le c&#226;ble est connect&#233; ("c&#226;ble d&#233;branch&#233;"). Quand je connecte mon PC &#224; un routeur, il se connecte sans soucis donc la carte r&#233;seau et la c&#226;ble est bon.
J'ai essay&#233; avec un c&#226;ble crois&#233; et c'est pareil : pas de connexion physique d&#233;tect&#233;e.

Je vais essayer de remettre les params usine de la borne mais j'ai peur que &#231;a ne change rien. On dirait un prob mat&#233;riel.

Si quelqu'un a eu des probs similaires je suis preneur. Merci ! 

Edit : J'ai recommenc&#233; la config en partant des params usine. Et l&#224; j'ai trouv&#233; pourquoi je n'ai pas de connexion Ethernet. C'est marqu&#233; clairement que "Quand la borne joint un r&#233;seau WiFi, le port Ethernet est tjours d&#233;sactiv&#233;" (Onglet Airport, Base Station Options). Il faut donc cr&#233;er un r&#233;seau Wireless ayant le meme nom que mon r&#233;seau WiFi d&#233;j&#224; existant pour activer le port Ethernet. C'est un peu bizarre comme fonctionnement. Du coup il y aura 2 r&#233;seau WiFi portant le meme nom. &#231;a ne marchera jamais &#224; mon avis. J'ai du rat&#233; un &#233;pisode dans la compr&#233;hension du WiFi.
Merci de m'&#233;claircir les id&#233;es.


----------



## mattdaft (16 Septembre 2006)

(ah on peut pas éditer 2 fois un message ?)

Pour ceux qui aimerait un tuto clair (mais en anglais) pour faire du WDS avec un WRT54G :
http://rgbdream.com/?p=44

(pour ma part, j'ai essayé sans encryptations, et ça ne fonctionne pas...).


----------



## janmi (30 Septembre 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:


> Oublies tout ce que tu as fais ... on recommence à zéro
> 
> Fait un RESET de ta borne airport express (presser le bouton pendant 10 secondes!)
> 
> ...



Bonsoir
Ayant eu des problèmes pour brancher airport Express sur mon PowerbookG4 avec mon modem bawan adsl2+combo, j'ai parcouru les post et j'ai trouvé une série de conseils de JO_6466. Il y a un bug sur ma machine lorsque j'applique ses conseils. Dans l'onglet 6 au départ, rien apparait malgré le fait d'avoir dans l'onglet 1 nommer le réseau Workgroup. Il faut que je choisisse l'identifiant de mon airport pour voir apparaitre une borne d'accès avec le nom (indisponible). Lorsque je passe sur assistant réglage et que je lui demande de modifier une borne existante un message s'affiche pour dire "erreur réseau en cours de connexion à la borne d'accès airport sélectionné".
Je suppose que cela provient du premier message dans Utilitaire Admin (indisponible). Pour quelle raison ai-je celui-ci et que dois-je faire pour avoir le vrai nom du réseau dans l'onglet 6 WDS ? Je suis proche du bon fonctionnement grâce à JO_6466 mais je bute encore sur un bug !

Merci pour tout renseignement


----------



## Wird (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Et d'abord bonjour &#224; tous: franchissement d'un grand pas: depuis mon switch (pour un joli mac bou-bou (book/bouillote :love: ) je suis une lectrice assidue des forums de macg&#233;n&#233;ration, et g&#233;n&#233;ralement je trouve r&#233;ponse &#224; mes questions (idiotes, bien sur, mais "il faut bien apprendre"). Pour toutes ces fois l&#224;, merci, vraiment 

Etant donn&#233; que je n'ai absolument pas le niveau requis pour r&#233;pondre aux questions, je vais enfin pouvoir participer... en en posant une:bebe:  je me sens tr&#232;s b&#234;te, mais &#231;a m'agace, je ne comprends rien &#224; rien et il me faudrait dix jours pour comprendre tout (je sais que je me connecte via PPOE par exemple, mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est ni comment &#231;a marche, ni en quoi c'est diff&#233;rent d'autres protocoles de connexion. pour vous donner une id&#233;e du d&#233;sastre:rose: )

Alors voil&#224;: mon voisin, ma voisine et moi partageons une connexion WIFI depuis deux semaines (leneuf). Mais l'ibook de mon voisin refuse obstin&#233;ment de se connecter depuis hier alors que jusqu'ici tout allait bien, qu'il n'a modifi&#233; aucun param&#232;tre, qu'il ne s'est connect&#233; &#224; aucun autre r&#233;seau et que j'arrive &#224; me connecter, moi. 
D&#233;duction primaire (et posiblement stupide, soit) d'une n&#233;ophyte: serait-ce sa borne airport qui serait fatigu&#233;e et/ou malade? 

J'ai lu beaucoup de posts au sujet de lad&#238;te borne airport, mais il est tr&#232;s possible qu'une r&#233;ponse &#233;vidente &#224; ce sujet figure d&#233;j&#224; dans les forums, et  que compte tenu de ma faible, tr&#232;s faible compr&#233;hension de tout ceci, je ne l'ai pas trouv&#233;e... auquel cas, si une &#226;me charitable voulait bien m'indiquer le lien, je lui en serai &#233;ternellement reconnaissante

NB: il est possible aussi que je ne sois pas du tout, du tout au bon endroit des forums... d&#233;sol&#233;e si c'est le cas


----------



## janmi (9 Octobre 2006)

J'ai trouvé une solution pour faire marcher mon airport express. Tout le monde me parlait de DHCP et pourtant toujours en échec. J'ai testé une autre configuration que je vous propose ici d'autant que j'ai deux questions en liaison avec cette config.
dans utilitaire admin airport : 1er onglet : mode sans fil créer réseau sans fil ; canal automatique  2ème onglet : connexion via éthernet ; configurer manuellement ad IP 192.168.1.2 masque ss réseau 255.255.255.0 ; ad routeur 192.168.1.1 ; et les DNS de mon fournisseur. Port wan automatiquement. 3ème onglet ne rien cocher. Les autres onglets ne rien mettre.
Dans Pomme/configuration réseau/sélectionner airport/configurer airport. 1er onglet : par défaut se connecter automatiquement 2ème onglet : via PPP et rien d'autre. 3ème onglet cocher se connecter via PPPOE et entrer nom du compte et mot de passe. 
Dans Assitant réglage airport, j'ai choisi de prendre avec ppoe.
QUestions :  pourquoi cela marche-t-il alors que l'on me parle de DHCP pour le branchement ? Je voudrais permettre à un ordinateur PC avec clé wifi d'accéder à la borne pour internet. Que dois-faire ? choisir partager ad IP dans utilitaire admin airport ? Si oui partager ad IP via DHCP et NAT ou bien seulement via DHCP seulement ? Dois-je faire des réglages dans pomme/préférences systeme/partage/internet/partager votre connexion depuis airport/ les ordinateurs via/éthernet ? En restant dans ma config PPP et PPOE le partage est-il possible ?

Merci pour tout renseignement


----------



## mikaana (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour je viens d'acheter un routeur wifi Linksys WRT300N, qui semblerait il soit la petite bombe du moment niveau routeur... Seulement mon Imac ne montre pas de changement niveau navigation internet et telechargement comparer au routeur que je disposais déja... je ne sais pas pourquoi si quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'aider ca serais gentil de sa part... Peut être faut il configurer le routeur en lui entrant un firmware a telecharger sur le net je ne sais pas... mon Imac se trouve dans ma chambre et le routeur est juste en dessous de cette piece dans le salon fin voilà... Merci d'avance.


----------



## Los Pebos (26 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute tout d'un coup : est-il possible d'installer iTunes sur plusieurs ordis différents (un PC fixe et MacBook par exemple) pour qu'ils envoient chacun leur musique sur une borne Airport Express unique (pas en même temps bien entendu).
Je pense que oui et qu'il suffit de configurer chaque ordi (via le petit manager fourni) pour lui dire de communiquer avec la borne mais bon, je voudrais être sûr.

Merci !


----------



## fredintosh (26 Octobre 2006)

R&#233;ponse : oui (avec des Mac en tous cas)
J'ai 3 macs et 2 bornes Airport Express, et je peux manager les flux audio comme je le veux, dans tous les sens 
Si la borne est d&#233;j&#224; occup&#233;e &#224; diffuser la musique via un autre ordi, il y a un message qui te pr&#233;vient que la borne est d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233;e. Il suffit juste de ne pas diffuser en m&#234;me temps de 2 ordis sur la m&#234;me borne pour que &#231;a marche.


----------



## Los Pebos (26 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour la réponse rapide.
Je pense que ça ne posera pas de problème avec un mix PC/Mac vu qu'ils utilisent tous les deux iTunes, dont les grandes lignes doivent être identiques concernant la gestion de la borne Airport Express.

Bonne journée !


----------



## testarossa (3 Novembre 2006)

Il ne s'agit pas d'un airport express "à lumière rouges" comme vous l'entendez!!!!  

Malheureusement depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus à faire passer la musique par airtunes. L'imprimente reliée USB à l'express marche ainsi que le disque dur réseau sur le port ethernet. Je viens de ramener une autre borne express à la maison et après l'avoir installée je retrouve la musique (bien que la transmission se fasse en saccades). J'ai remarqué que quand la borne qui ne marche pas est branchée il y a une lumière rouge qui se propage depuis le trou du mini-jack. Cette lumière n'apparrait pas sur l'autr borne.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème? Est-ce vraiment un problème lié au fait que la musique ne passe pas?
Solutions? Merci, Dan.:love:


----------



## Lizandre (8 Novembre 2006)

Mouarf ! Ne va pas vers la lumi&#232;re rouge ! 

Nan, s&#233;rieusement, la sortie mini-jack de la borne AirPort Express est duale : c'est une sortie analogique classique ET une sortie num&#233;rique optique (SPDIF - par fibre optique). La lumi&#232;re rouge, c'est le flux audio num&#233;rique optique...


----------



## testarossa (12 Novembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Mouarf ! Ne va pas vers la lumière rouge !



C'est normal que je sois plein de boutons rouges  sur tout le corps??  ;-)

Bon, merci pour l'humour extra-terrestre. Entre temps j'ai résolu le problème en éloignant le Airport express du hard disque réseau. Trop de magnétisme. Je tremble. :rateau:


----------



## Jean.hen (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjours,
J'ai achet&#233; une borne airport express pour &#233;couter de la musique sur ma chaine hifi sans passer par des c&#226;bles. Je suis un peu loin de la connexion et la musique est de temps en temps saccad&#233;e. Serait il possible de ne pas passer par la connexion internet. Sur le site je n'avait pas l'impression qu'il fallait passer par une connexion sur internet pour la musique...


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2006)

Jean.hen a dit:


> Bonjours,
> J'ai acheté une borne airport express pour écouter de la musique sur ma chaine hifi sans passer par des câbles. Je suis un peu loin de la connexion et la musique est de temps en temps saccadée. Serait il possible de ne pas passer par la connexion internet. Sur le site je n'avait pas l'impression qu'il fallait passer par une connexion sur internet pour la musique...



Tu ne passes pas par internet pour diffuser la musique.
Si tu es en limite d'emission, c'est comme avec un telephone portable, ça passe mal !

Par contre tu peux essayer d'activer la robustesse d'interference, ou de changer de canal pour voir s'il y a une difference.

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Jean.hen (18 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas bien compris... Puis je faire passer directement la musique de mon ordi à la chaîne hifi ?
Comment activer la robustesse ou changer de canal ?


----------



## guiguilap (18 Décembre 2006)

Oui, donc je disais que j'avais renvoy&#233; ma borne aujourd'hui parce que c'est :
- inutile avec un modem wifi
- cher
- instable
J'en prendrais peut etre une V2 si ca change mais la je trouve vraiment ... Me***que !

Voila Mod'eau ! C'est mieux ?


----------



## Zyrol (18 Décembre 2006)

Jean.hen a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris... Puis je faire passer directement la musique de mon ordi à la chaîne hifi ?
> Comment activer la robustesse ou changer de canal ?



C'est le pricincipe de l'airport...

Ordinateur>>>>>>>liaison wifi>>>>>>> borne>>>>>liaison filaire vers HP

Pour la robustesse, ça se passe dans le menu Airport dans la barre des menus.



guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, donc je disais que j'avais renvoyé ma borne aujourd'hui parce que c'est :
> - inutile avec un modem wifi
> - cher
> - instable
> ...



Beaucoup mieux, merci.

*inutile avec un modem wifi* : pas forcement, car si on veut utiliser la borne en relais, avec l'utilisation d'AirTunes et du serveur d'impression, elle se justifie pleinement (c'est mon cas depuis 2 ans)

*Cher* : un serveur d'impression wifi coute environ 70 , un routeur wifi environ 50 , et Airtunes et presque unique, donc fait le calclul (sans compter la portabilitée et le design)

*Instable* : 2 ans que je m'en sers, jamais eu un soucis. faut savoir s'en servir...


Si tu l'achètes juste pour utiliser la fonction routeur wifi, en effet c'est cher et pas très adapté...
Apres c'est bien d'avoir tous les avis...


----------



## Jean.hen (18 Décembre 2006)

J'ai réussi à la configurer correctement, mais maintenant il faut que je choisisse soit écouter de la musique (me connecter à la borne express) ou me connecter à internet,  est il possible de faire les deux ?


----------



## romaing34 (18 Décembre 2006)

Jean.hen a dit:


> J'ai réussi à la configurer correctement, mais maintenant il faut que je choisisse soit écouter de la musique (me connecter à la borne express) ou me connecter à internet,  est il possible de faire les deux ?



Je ne comprend pas bien : tu as 2 réseaux Airport différents en ce moment (1 qui correspond à la borne Airport Express, et l'autre à ton modem-box ???).

Pour pouvoir utiliser tout en même temps, il suffit de relier ton modem à la borne Airport Express par un cable Ethernet.

C'est comme cela que j'utilise la mienne : Livebox + Imprimante HP laserjet 3500 + chaîne Hifi reliées au petit boitier blanc, et toutes les machines de mon domicile y sont connectées, mac comme pc (vieilles reliques de mon autre vie du côté obscur lol).

Et je confirme que lorsque l'on utilise la totalité des fonctions de la borne, je trouve que son prix se justifie sur le long terme (j'ai la mienne depuis 2 ans maintenant, et j'en ai même acheté une autre le 1er décembre pour 80 euros, pour l'utiliser en cité U, afin de mettre une connection internet en partage et de créer un réseau local en Wifi    ).


----------



## Jean.hen (18 Décembre 2006)

En fait la connexion (routeur wifi) est en de l'autre côté de la rue, chez mes parents, et la chaîne hifi et l'ordi son chez moi.


----------



## romaing34 (18 Décembre 2006)

En effet, là ça me paraît difficile pour la liaison filaire entre le routeur et la borne


----------



## romaing34 (18 Décembre 2006)

A moins de coupler 2 bornes Airport en WDS : l'une connectée au routeur chez tes parents, l'autre chez toi reliée à ta chaine hifi.

Mais ça fait cher pour éviter de changer de réseau Wifi lol


----------



## Jean.hen (18 Décembre 2006)

Et je ne peux pas configurer la borne airport express en passerelle entre le routeur et mon ordi ?


----------



## marot (22 Décembre 2006)

Lousi a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je pense avoir lu la totalité du sujet sur airport express mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème. Powerbook G4 - Tiger - Airport express.
> La borne n'est plus détécté par mon Mac. Je l'ai reinitialisé pour retourner sur les paramètres d'usine.
> Lorsque je lance l'assistant Airport express, il detecte un réseau Apple Network XXXXXX mais lorsque je continue j'ai le message suivant " L'assistant Airport express n'est pas parvenu a détecté votre borne d'accès. Elle n'apparait pas non plus dans utilitaire administrateur airport.
> ...



Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème et, sauf erreur, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse ...
Une aide me serait précieuse.

Archibôcu


----------



## Lizandre (22 Décembre 2006)

Jean.hen a dit:


> Et je ne peux pas configurer la borne airport express en passerelle entre le routeur et mon ordi ?



&#231;a doit &#234;tre possible, mais je ne suis pas assez comp&#233;tent.

Par contre, sur la coupure du son : j'ai remarqu&#233; que les tentatives de connexion ext&#233;rieures (voisins, autres...) &#224; mon r&#233;seau pouvaient provoquer ce genre de coupure.

A Paris, je renon&#231;ais parfois au milieu d'un disque &#224; AirTunes tellement les attaques &#233;taient nombreuses en d&#233;but de soir&#233;e. Ici au Havre, depuis que mes voisins (et leurs ados de fils) ont d&#233;m&#233;nag&#233;, j'ai -miraculeusement- retrouv&#233; un AirTunes sans ses fichues coupures !


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2006)

As-tu essay&#233; de la brancher simplement avec un cable ethernet ?


----------



## romaing34 (22 Décembre 2006)

Jean.hen a dit:


> Et je ne peux pas configurer la borne airport express en passerelle entre le routeur et mon ordi ?



C'est possible à condition que ton routeur accepte le WDS il me semble


----------



## xao85 (23 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour mon résau chez moi n'est faite que d'airport... et mon frêre est sous linux et n'arrive pas à se connecter dessus... il parait qu'il existe un logiciel sous linux pour les aiports mais on arrive pas à mettre la main dessus. Merci de l'aide!


----------



## Soul (25 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau sur MAC, j'ai eu un Macbook Intel core 2 Duo la semaine dernière et je viens de me prendre une borne Airport Express pour créer un réseau sans fil depuis mon modem ADSL de mon fixe. J'ai donc brancher ma borne par le cable Ethernet à ma Freebox (pas la dernière génération, celle sans le routeur wifi). Après elle est bien reconnue par mon Macbook et je n'ai pas de problème à la configurer avec les deux logiciels (utilitaire admin airport et assistant réglages airport). quand tout est terminé  il y a bien le réseau sans-fil que j'ai créé qui apparaît et auquel je peux me connecter. Le signal est maximum tout le temps en plus.
Donc tout semble bon sauf que'en fait c'est impossible de me connecter à Internet. Dès que je vais sur Safari cela me met "serveur introuvable" pour toutes les pages. Et en fait j'ai remarqué que ma borne n'arrêtait pas de clignoter en ambre. Signe de problème normalement. Alors j'ai fait ce qu'ils disaient dans la notice mais rien n'y fait. J'ai essayé de la réinitialiser et de reconfigurer mais à aucun moment elle ne se met au vert (sauf quand je la branche pendant quelques instants puis elle passe à l'ambre puis elle clignote).
Voilà si vous pouviez m'éclairer sur ce problème je vous en serait très reconnaissant ! 
Parce que je vois vraiment pas d'où vient le problème, si c'est la synchronisation avec la Freebox, ou un problème logiciel...


----------



## xao85 (28 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème avec ma C-box et mon airport et depuis que j'en ai racheté un nouveau tt va mieu... je peux pas t'en dire plus. Si quelquun à la solution ca m'interesse aussi!


----------



## Macks (5 Janvier 2007)

marot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème et, sauf erreur, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse ...
> Une aide me serait précieuse.
> ...





Bonjour bonjour,

je relance la discussion parce que moi non plus je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse.

L'assistant reglage airport ne trouve pas ma borne (Aucun nouveau resaux airport n'a été détecté). Je  l'ai réinitialisé, d'abord avec les 5 secondes de maintien de reset et ensuite avec les 10s avant les 4 clignotements verts.

Ma borne a bien sa led verte d'allumée et mon ordinateur trouve tous les réseaux wifi des appartements autour. 

J'ajoute que je suis juste a cote de ma borne Airport Express et que j'ai lu toute la discussion avant de poster. Et que la borne fonctionne puisque je l'ai deja utilisé.

Pour info : PB 17, 1,33Gh, 1G ram, borne Airport express et os 10.4.8., modem classique thomson TCM 390.

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée.


----------



## romaing34 (5 Janvier 2007)

La borne est peut-être configurée sur un canal non utilisable par ta carte airport ? (un pc du voisin permettrait de vérifier cela je pense).


----------



## Macks (6 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> La borne est peut-être configurée sur un canal non utilisable par ta carte airport ? (un pc du voisin permettrait de vérifier cela je pense).





Je n'ai pas compris ta réponse. Ca veut dire quoi "configuré sur un canal non utilisable par ma carte airport" ?


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2007)

le wifi peut utiliser plusieurs canaux d'&#233;mission et en g&#233;n&#233;ral les mat&#233;riels wifi sont configur&#233;s sur le canal 11 par d&#233;faut en France mais il se peut que tes deux appareils ne soient pas sur le m^me canale donc

1) pour la carte airport : dans preferences systeme/partage/internet tu as un bouton options airport, et l&#224; tu as le canal qui est soit en automatique soit sur un canal

2) pour la borne : applications/utilitaires/ utilitaire admin airport/ tu s&#233;lectionnes ta borne et dans l'onglet airport en bas tu as le canal


----------



## romaing34 (6 Janvier 2007)

Voila. Merci fpoil pour m'économiser un long post


----------



## Macks (8 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> le wifi peut utiliser plusieurs canaux d'émission et en général les matériels wifi sont configurés sur le canal 11 par défaut en France mais il se peut que tes deux appareils ne soient pas sur le m^me canale donc
> 
> 1) pour la carte airport : dans preferences systeme/partage/internet tu as un bouton options airport, et là tu as le canal qui est soit en automatique soit sur un canal
> 
> 2) pour la borne : applications/utilitaires/ utilitaire admin airport/ tu sélectionnes ta borne et dans l'onglet airport en bas tu as le canal




Merci de l'explication. Mais mon probleme c'est que mon mac ne trouve pas ma borne airport. C'est a dire que je n'y ai pas acces ni par l'assistant reglage airport, ni par l'utilitaire admin airport. En fait c'est comme si pour mon mac je n'avais pas de borne airport brancher alors que celle ci a sa led verte d'allumer.

Désolé si je me suis mal exprimer auparavant...


----------



## romaing34 (8 Janvier 2007)

Non mais j'ai bien compris Macks.

C'est pour cela que je te demandais de regarder si avec un pc tu arrivais à trouver ta borne, ce qui impliquerait que le problème vienne bien de ta carte Airport ou de ses réglages


----------



## fpoil (8 Janvier 2007)

ce qui est etrange c'est que m&#234;me apr&#232;s un reset tu n'as rien !!

Donc apr&#232;s un reset, tu n'as pas un nouveau r&#233;seau qui apparait dans l'icone airport ? avec un nom finissant par des chiffres (fin de l'adresse MAC de la borne)


----------



## romaing34 (9 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de penser à quelque chose : qu'as-tu dans les options Airport, dans les paramètres réseau ?

je parle de cette fenêtre :





Essayes de mettre les options comme les miennes si ce n'est pas le cas, pour voir ce que cela donne.


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Janvier 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> *Instable* : 2 ans que je m'en sers, jamais eu un soucis. faut savoir s'en servir...
> 
> 
> Si tu l'achètes juste pour utiliser la fonction routeur wifi, en effet c'est cher et pas très adapté...
> Apres c'est bien d'avoir tous les avis...




Euh justementniveau stabilité, la mienne est tombée en rade au bout de 11 mois, ils me l'ont remplacée, la niuvelle a rendu l'âme au bout de 14 mois.  Et il me semblait avoir lu qu'il était reconnu que l'express avait des problèmes rendant l'âme au bout de un an.


Est-ce que apple a prévu de faire un geste (ça m'étonnerait bien) ou reste-t'elle une entreprise prenant ses clients poour des pigeons.

Parce qu'étant étudiant même avec la baisse, claquer 99 ça fait mal.

Ya't'il un moyen de la faire réparer (de nos jours les SAV refusent souvent disant d'en acheter une nouvelle). Je précise que subitement la mienne ne marche plus du tout, plus de diode allumée, rien  

Espérons que l'iPhone n'aura pas ces problèmes :rateau:


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

non tu n'a plus que tes yeux pour pleurer, j'en suis &#224; ma deuxieme, sur macbidouille, ils recensent les bornes mortes (va faire un tour) mais Apple n'a jamais r&#233;agit.

Quand &#224; l'origine de la panne, rien n'est sur, mais la chaleur du au confinement de l'&#233;lectronique dans un si petit espace serait responsable.


----------



## romaing34 (10 Janvier 2007)

Ils ont identifié le problème apparemment sur Macbidouille, sur un composant dont la durée de vie annoncée par le constructeur dépasse à peine les 1 an.

Ils avaient même réussi à rescussiter une borne en bricolant une alimentation externe.

Pour ma part, ma première borne est toujours active depuis décembre 2004, branchée en permanence au secteur, reliée à une Livebox. Et j'ai profité du 1er décembre où Apple la proposait pour 88 euros pour m'en prendre une seconde.


----------



## fpoil (10 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Ils ont identifié le problème apparemment sur Macbidouille, sur un composant dont la durée de vie annoncée par le constructeur dépasse à peine les 1 an.
> 
> Ils avaient même réussi à rescussiter une borne en bricolant une alimentation externe.
> 
> Pour ma part, ma première borne est toujours active depuis décembre 2004, branchée en permanence au secteur, reliée à une Livebox. Et j'ai profité du 1er décembre où Apple la proposait pour 88 euros pour m'en prendre une seconde.



c'était peut être la mienne car je l'avais donné à Lionel pour qu'il puisse la faire parler


----------



## romaing34 (10 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> c'était peut être la mienne car je l'avais donné à Lionel pour qu'il puisse la faire parler



J'ai retrouvé le lien :

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-11-17/#13621


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon j'ai rajout&#233; la mienne, &#231;a fait 1027.  

Par contre du coup avec la nouvelle airport extreme &#231;a me fait bien chier parce que depuis le temps que j'attendais une borne qui me permette d'utiliser mon Disque externe comme serveur... Mais elle ne fait pas de sortie audio  

En tout cas vivement que le l&#233;gislateur fran&#231;ais autorise les class action.


----------



## diabolo.mac (14 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir
1 pbG4 tiger & 1imac G5 tiger connecté à un réseau airport avec 3 express en WDS
et 2 pc portbles connecté en wifi

1 freebox reliée en ethernet sur une express (borne principale)

probleme: il y a 2 jours : modification du mot de passe du reseau (par utilitaire admin airport), depuis les 2 mac sont toujours connectés sans probleme, 

par contre les 2 pc ne voient plus le réseau maison (alors qu'ils détectent les réseaux des voisins...) 

une idée?


----------



## r e m y (17 Janvier 2007)

sokh1985 a dit:


> ...j'attendais une borne qui me permette d'utiliser mon Disque externe comme serveur... .


 
Tiens en passant, je viens de réaliser que cette fonction de disque usb2 accessible via Airport nécessite MacOS X 10.4.8

Donc cette fois mon iMac G4 sous 10.3.9, va faire le grand saut et je me décide enfin à installer Tiger! :rateau:


----------



## tram (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté une borne airport express et tout fonctionne bien (mudique, internet) sous mac. 

Mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter à la borne sous windows xp... je ne trouve pas quelles options dois je remplir pour que la connexion fonctionne.

Sous win xp, j'ai bien ma connexion apparente, j'arrive à m'y connecter mais apparait "connectivité limitée ou inexistante" et je ne sais pas quoi faire... 

Avez vous des idées ? 

J'ai connecté ma borne derrière une freebox (routeur désactivé pour la freebox)


----------



## Zyrol (7 Février 2007)

tram a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheté une borne airport express et tout fonctionne bien (mudique, internet) sous mac.
> 
> Mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter à la borne sous windows xp... je ne trouve pas quelles options dois je remplir pour que la connexion fonctionne.
> 
> ...



Va dans les proprietes de ta connexion wifi sur le PC. Ensuite verifie que tu as bien : obtenir une adresse IP automatiquement.
Eventuellement, donne nous l'adresse IP du PC, celle du mac.


----------



## tram (7 Février 2007)

Merci.

En fait il s'agissait de cliquer sur "mot de passe" pour avoir le code hexad&#233;cimal (si j'ai bien compris) correspondant au mot de passe pour mac. Cela fonctionne, maintenant.


----------



## Zyrol (7 Février 2007)

tram a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> En fait il s'agissait de cliquer sur "mot de passe" pour avoir le code hexadécimal (si j'ai bien compris) correspondant au mot de passe pour mac. Cela fonctionne, maintenant.



Effectivement, il y avait ça aussi. je voulais te le signaler dans le prochain post. 

Content que ça marche.


----------



## Vercoquin (8 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Dans mes essais de configuration FreeBox + AirPort Express pour avoir musique et Internet sur le même Wifi, j'ai essayé la manip suivante :

Dans l'admin airport : 
Mode sans fil : Se joindre à un réseau existant (client sans fil)
Reseau sans fil : celui de la freebox
Puis tu rentres le mot de passe de la freebox dans sécurité sans fil

Cela ne me permettait pas d'utiliser AirTunes (ou alors ça n'a pas fonctionné), et ne voyant plus ma borne APE dans mon Utilitaire Admin Airport, j'ai réinitialisé la borne (reset).
Maintenant, la borne a retrouvé apparemment un nom de type "Apple Network...", mais impossible de faire quoi que ce soit : lorsque je veux m'y connecter ou la configurer à nouveau avec l'Assistant de Réglage AirPort, il me demande un mot de passe que je n'ai pas. La borne n'apparaît plus dans l'Utilitaire Admin AirPort...

Que faire ??? Je suis déconcerté !


----------



## Vercoquin (8 Mars 2007)

Et bien ! Après une dizaine d'essais différents, la borne a fini par véritablement se réinitialiser... Et tout fonctionne impeccablement !

Pas la peine de me répondre, donc...


----------



## fabio (18 Mars 2007)

tram a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> En fait il s'agissait de cliquer sur "mot de passe" pour avoir le code hexad&#233;cimal (si j'ai bien compris) correspondant au mot de passe pour mac. Cela fonctionne, maintenant.





tram a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai achet&#233; une borne airport express et tout fonctionne bien (mudique, internet) sous mac.
> 
> Mais je n'arrive pas &#224; me connecter &#224; la borne sous windows xp... je ne trouve pas quelles options dois je remplir pour que la connexion fonctionne.
> 
> ...



salut j'ai le meme probleme...
mais j'ai pas compris ton truc de mot de passe hexa decimal
:mouais:


ok trouv&#233; !!!!
dans l'utilitaire administration airport, onglet mot de passe...
le mot de passe cl&#233; wep n'est pas le meme sous windows et sous mac...


----------



## nasedo (20 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

Ma livebox m'ayant laché pour la 1200000000éme fois j'ai décidé de rembrancher mon ancien modem ethernet et d'acheter une airport express, connexion impec tout va bien sauf..

le niveau de signal est trés faible sur ma Xbox la ou j'avais 4barres verte avec la livebox j'en ai qu'une seule rouge avec la airport alors qu'elle est placé au méme endroit que mon ancienne livebox il n'y a qu'un mur entre l'ordi et la xbox.. 

peut-on améliorer cela sans etre obliger d'abattre un mur ?

Sinon je m'empresserai d'aller la rapporter pour la changer avec la extrem

Merci


----------



## sdrocknroll (25 Avril 2007)

Bonjour bonjour,
j'ai lu tous vos posts et aucun ne r&#233;pond exactement &#224; mon probl&#232;me. Alors voil&#224;: depuis deux semaines, lorsque je connecte mon Macbook Pro via mon Airport, celui trouve mon r&#233;seau internet (que ce soit chez moi ou ailleurs) c'est &#224; dire que l'icone de r&#233;ception est au maximum, mais il m'est impossible d'aller sur internet ou de me connecter sur msn. J'avais lu sur un autre forum (dont je ne trouve plus l'adresse) que dans ces cas l&#224; il fallait red&#233;marrer mon ordi en cliquant sur Pomme+ Alt + R + P. J'ai donc agit de la sorte et cela a fonctionn&#233;. Le soucis c'est que cela recommence &#224; chaque fois. Je trouve "l&#233;g&#232;rement" emb&#234;tant de devoir red&#233;marrer mon mac &#224; chaque fois que je veux l'utiliser. Pour info je suis sur mac os x version 10.4.9. Et j'ai essay&#233; aussi de me connecter avec l'ethernet, cela n'a rien chang&#233;.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## andy warhol (1 Juin 2007)

Avant d'acheter une airport express, je voudrais savoir si l'installation que je veux faire est possible :
Actuellement j'ai un PC & un Imac connecté en Wifi à mon routeur Linksys.
Je veux ajouter l'airport express à mon ampli audio vidéo dans mon salon à mi chemin entre le routeur et le PC. Je précise routeur et airport ne seront pas dans la même pièce.
Pourrais à la fois etendre mon réseau et ecouter Itune sur mon ampli ?

PS question idiote la telecommande du mac ne peux pas marcher à prtir de l'airport (Wifi & infrarouge )


----------



## bill clinton (29 Août 2007)

Salut tout le monde !
 Malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses sur la mise en place d'une borne airport express que je viens d'acheter... je n'y comprends vraiment rien...:rateau: 

Voila l'installation que j'aimerais réaliser : 

9 box wifi dont le cable ethernet rejoint la box 9 tv hd
ibook qui peut surfer sur le net grace à l'airport aixpress
imac qui peut surfer sur le net grace à l'airport aixpress
Les deux ordianteurs connectés en même temps.
airport aixpress relié à ma chaine hifi via rca pour écouter itunes et via le ibook par exemple.

Ca a l'air simple mais ca ne marche pas ! d'ou ma question. Pour surfer avec l'airport express, faut il que celle-ci soit reliée par le cable ethernet ? (et dans ce cas je n'ai plus de box tv hd !).

Si on pouvait me répondre la dessus, ce serait drolement sympathique  

Et je ne parle pas de la reconnaissance de la borne avec l'imac et l'ibook, par ce que là 'est LE BORDEL !!! (virer le PPOE, mettre le DHCP, etc.... comprends rien... :rateau: )


A ceux qui prendront un peu de temps... un grand merci  


Bill


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2007)

aixpress c'est bien dans le sud ?

Essaie de t'inspirer de &#231;a :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=183167


----------



## bill clinton (29 Août 2007)

Merci Supermoquette, je n'avais pas vu cette page.

ceci dit je n'y arrive pas du tout. meme le branchement simple-  airport express branché sur la chaine hi fi pour une lecture itunes - ne fonctionne pas. Mon Imac reconnait bien la borne mais impossible de s'y connecter.

Le voyant orange de la borne clignote toujours. help help  


Bill


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2007)

Tu as le manuel de l'express et les outils airport dans Utilitaires.


----------



## bill clinton (29 Août 2007)

C'est ca le pire ! c'est que même avec ca... et bien rien, ca ne marche pas. Moi qui me suis toujours bien débrouillé dans mes installations... là c'est la honte !!!


----------



## neo_2444 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Existe-t'il un logiciel qui permet d'afficher le titre d'un morceau diffusé via aiport express quand quelqu'un d'autre que moi stream sur les enceintes ?

Car a mon travail nous utilisons ce système pour streamer de la musique mais j'aimerai savoir le titre de la chanson qui passe quand ce n'est pas moi qui diffuse

Merci beaucoup


----------



## did2002 (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir Airport Express afin d'écouter ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mes enceintes Harman Kardon soundsticks II. L'installation s'est plutôt bien passé, le voyant de mon Airport Express. Toutefois, je ne trouve pas le moyen de gérer le volume du son à partir de mon Mac.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2010)

En variant le son dans iTunes....


----------



## did2002 (25 Avril 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> En variant le son dans iTunes....



Effectivement, j'y avais pas pensé...  Par contre, le volume au maxi reste franchement bas... 
Merci quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir 

Je profite de ce post pour poser mes 2-3 questions sur l'AirPort Express...

Je possède un MBP connecté en Ethernet à ma freebox (le Wifi de celle-ci est désactivée), je voudrais utiliser AirPort Express pour utiliser du Wifi occasionellement pour mon iPhone et iPod touch...

1- Je connecte ma freebox (wifi de celle-ci désactivée) avec un câble RJ45 à AirPort Express ?
2- Je détermine le mot de passe WPA via l'utilitaire Airport sur mon Mac ?
3- Si je débranche AirPort Express je perds tous les réglages de l'étape 2 ?

Un Grand merci à vous pour vos éclairages


----------



## studioM (4 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai acheté l'Airport Express afin d'y connecter mon mac tournesol via un cable ethernet (pas de wifi sur ce vieux modèle) qui se trouve dans une autre pièce que le modem. j'ai configurer l'Aiport Express sur mon powerbook avec ma livebox. Ca a marché la 1ere fois et depuis, plus de connexion...Peut-être que ma configuration n'est pas bonne? Si quelqu'un peut me dire les réglages à faire? 9a ne marche pas non plus sur mes autres mac...
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse!

pour info, j'ai entièrement reinstaller le tournesol et je pense que l'airport Express fonctionne, le signal est vert.


----------



## did2002 (4 Mai 2010)

studioM a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheté l'Airport Express afin d'y connecter mon mac tournesol via un cable ethernet (pas de wifi sur ce vieux modèle) qui se trouve dans une autre pièce que le modem. j'ai configurer l'Aiport Express sur mon powerbook avec ma livebox. Ca a marché la 1ere fois et depuis, plus de connexion...Peut-être que ma configuration n'est pas bonne? Si quelqu'un peut me dire les réglages à faire? 9a ne marche pas non plus sur mes autres mac...
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponse!
> 
> pour info, j'ai entièrement reinstaller le tournesol et je pense que l'airport Express fonctionne, le signal est vert.



L'iMac tournesol, c'est un des Mac les plus réussis avec le Cube, dommage que j'ai dû m'en séparer car un peu dépassé technologiquement, mais tellement plus beau que l'iMac actuel.
Tiens nous au courant pour ton installation Airport Express si au final tout fonctionne.


----------



## Tartiflette_Power (19 Juillet 2010)

did2002 a dit:


> Effectivement, j'y avais pas pensé...  Par contre, le volume au maxi reste franchement bas...
> Merci quand même.



iTunes à fond + HK SS à fond ça devrait être bien suffisant pour faire ch*** tes voisins, non?!


----------



## The New Holland (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aurai souhaiter avoir des informations sur airport express et voir si il allait avec la configuration que j'envisage de faire.
Ma configuration est un Imac dans ma chambre relié à Internet, Dans mon salon j'ai une barre son LG avec  en dessous mon routeur BBOX et je voulais savoir si je pouvais connecté Airport Express en Ethernet a ma BBOX et en Jack à la barre son pour que je puisse envoyer de la musique de mon ordinateur a la barre son

Merci de me dire si cette configuration peut marcher 

Merci par avance


----------



## Cauchoise (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour, la question qui m'intéresse a déjà été posée sur cette discussion mais apparemment personne ne répond. 
Je voudrais connecter mon airport express à ma neufbox via wifi puisque je voudrai le brancher à ma chaine hifi qui se trouve dans une autre pièce. est-ce possible ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (31 Août 2011)

Merci de ne pas se foutre du monde...

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/airport-express-connexion-wifi-823662.html#post9533082


----------

